#ubuntuone 2009-11-30
<rtgz_> tchernobog, the only way I can explain this is that couchdb was not very cooperative to evolution. When couchdb got restarted, existing e-d-s did not spot the change of the credentials, environment or the phase of the moon. Killing e-d-s made it reconnect to couchdb server.
<rtgz_> BUT
<rtgz_> the question is why it did not work earlier
<tchernobog> nice question
<tchernobog> probably because the credentials went wrong for both the sync daemon and evo
<rtgz_> tchernobog, yes, but you say that sync stopped this friday or so.
<rtgz_> tchernobog, okay, the only thing required is to reproduce it somehow with some dummy data to make sure this will not get 'WTF?' questions in the future
<tchernobog> oh, for heaven sake. i don't know if i should shiver or cheer
<tchernobog> it has also sent online the contact I copied from my evolution addressbook
<tchernobog> to the couchdb one
<tchernobog> it took ages, but it did that
<rtgz_> tchernobog, the contacts are first created in local couchdb and then replicated to u1 service every $some minute.
<tchernobog> yes, so we know now it works
<tchernobog> but i'm still wondering why it didn't before
<rtgz_> tchernobog, unfortunately I've seen at least 2 such cases here in the last 2 weeks, when it "magically" started to work.
<tchernobog> so, the fastest route seems to remove the auth keys from seahorse and, if you're not familiar with the terminal, log out and in again
<rtgz_> tchernobog, okay, that was a nice chat but it's 2AM over here and it looks like this is time to sleep :) So good luck with your BhD! And stay tuned to #ubuntuone, not only if something bad happens but when something good happens as well :)
<tchernobog> it's 1 AM here, so I agree
<rtgz_> tchernobog, in your case it was necessary to kill the management
<rtgz_> :)
<rtgz_> * the management database :)
<tchernobog> sleep tight, thanks for everything
<tchernobog> oh, i do that at work everyday
<tchernobog> damn, you beat me on time
<tchernobog> goodbye, and thanks
<rtgz_> tchernobog, yep, you too. good night :)
 * rtgz_ copies the log 'cause ubuntulog does not seem to log this weekend's conversations
<TaoYinqing> hello is anybody here
<TaoYinqing> i have a question that when i synchronize notes use tomboy with one.ubuntu there is a error that "Could not synchronize notes"
<TaoYinqing> my tomboy is new install but i have some notes in the ubuntuone before some notes write using tomboy under ubuntu and some under xp
<TaoYinqing> ???????????
<aquarius> thomasbe, hey
<mandel> aquarius: is launchpad down?
<aquarius> looks like it
<mandel> aquarius: question, have you notice that when working with desktopcouch trunk if you try to access the db through the bookmark it asks for username and password?
<mandel> I've been dealing with it most of the weekend and I do not know it is is 'cause I broke it or 'cause it happens in every machine
<aquarius> mandel, it shouldn't do; if it does, that means the couchdb.html file is out of date. that's what we tried to fix in dallas, no?
<mandel> aquarius, dallas was another issue, there the bookmark was not updated with the right port and password, in this case the port is correct but it ask for auth
<aquarius> ah, you mean that it says "you are about to log into localhost port 23423 with username KLHFOIUHEFPHP are you sure you want to allow this?"
<mandel> no, it actually asks for the user name and password, that message I know
<aquarius> so the port is right but the username/password are wrong?
<aquarius> that's broken
<aquarius> delete the ini file and restart DC
<aquarius> I actually have instructions for how to do that in http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting now :)
<mandel> that is what I have been doing all day :P
<aquarius> mandel, LP back up anyway
<mandel> well, and fight with bloody quickly to make a package...
<aquarius> mandel, confused :(
<mandel> aquarius, funny, anyways, I just wanted to check if my ppa was there with the new version
<homeasvs_> aquarius, hi
<mandel> I'll hang around here all day anyway, I'm working from home, the business is deciding if the cancel yet another project I'm working on at the office, so nothing to do there today :D
<homeasvs_> aquarius, so, currently struggling with figuring out why couchdb internally fails to replicate with ubuntuone
<homeasvs_> aquarius, works on my ubuntu macbook, fails on my two f11 machines
<aquarius> homeasvs_, and the replication log isn't showing anything massively obvious?
<homeasvs_> aquarius, currently suspecting certificate stuff, but don't know how erlang/ssl/couchdb/desktopcouch works
<homeasvs_> aquarius, nope, nothing obvious
<homeasvs_> aquarius, and pretty sure it's in ssl_esock
<homeasvs_> which is what I've been stracing for a while now
<homeasvs_> it would help if someone could look at the u1's couchdb log :)
<aquarius> ah, man, you think it's actuallly failing in the SSL stuff?
<homeasvs_> yeah
<aquarius> I can look at that log, sort of
<homeasvs_> that's my best guess atm
<aquarius> we only get it refreshed once an hour
<aquarius> (debugging this stuff was really hard for us, too)
<homeasvs_> oh well, should be fine, it's been failing all weekend :)
<homeasvs_> but first of all, know anything about how the certificate part works ?
 * aquarius grins. I'll have a look
<homeasvs_> maybe erlang is just internally failing because it doesn't know the certificate
<aquarius> could be -- have you said your couch debugging level to debug?
<homeasvs_> also, what's the 'weird' part from this url:  https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u%2F0a4%2F330%2F97870%2Fgtd/
<homeasvs_> is that some hash tied to my user ?
<aquarius> yes
<homeasvs_> aquarius, yes, I did, also on the working one, to see where it compares
<homeasvs_> aquarius, ok, do you have a way to see if it's actually there on the server ?
<aquarius> we need that because you might have a gtd database and so might i
<homeasvs_> understood
<homeasvs_> how long is an oauth token valid for ? I tried to do manual curl requests to see if I could debug it, but couldn't get a working token
<aquarius> I don't have such a way, but I think I can find an admin who does :)
<aquarius> oauth token should be valid forever
<aquarius> BUT
<homeasvs_> can only be used once ? :)
<aquarius> we've had a couple of server problems with oauth tokens
<aquarius> the token for filesync occasionally doesn't end up correctly in couchdb
<aquarius> meaning that you can't authenticate
<homeasvs_> hm, well filesync has worked from the beginning
<aquarius> yep
<homeasvs_> my problem is pretty much only with the couchdb sync part
<homeasvs_> so, anyone who knows about the certificates part and how I can debug it ?
<aquarius> yeah, the issue is that for some people, their oauth token never gets copied to couchdb, so they can't sync to couch.
<homeasvs_> the weird thing is, on the macbook, I see it looking for a .pem file, but it fails to find it
<aquarius> it only seems to happen occasionally, and we're not sure why
<homeasvs_> and it goes on without it
<homeasvs_> on my machine, it does find it, reads through it, and then goes on
<homeasvs_> hm
<homeasvs_> maybe I should try *moving* my ssl certs temporarily just to see what would happen
<aquarius> I don't get that, though
<aquarius> give me a quick primer on SSL -- do you suspect that the problem is that our SSL server is signed with a root cert that's not in Fedora but is in Ubuntu? or do you suspect something stranger?
<homeasvs_> I assume u1's couch is only available over https ?
<aquarius> correct, https only.
<homeasvs_> aquarius, at the moment I'm suspecting the reverse - ubuntu's ssl_esock is not finding any certificates, so just happily accepts
<aquarius> otherwise all your data is sniffable :)
 * aquarius laughs
<homeasvs_> fedora's does find certificates, and then hangs up because it doesn't match
<homeasvs_> it's a wild intuition based on the logs however
<aquarius> if that's actually the case, then I do believe we have a bug to fix, since SSL is flat not meant to work like that :)
<homeasvs_> my previous guess was 'fedora doesn't know about u1's cert, so it hangs up' haven't ruled that out yet
<homeasvs_> yeah :)
<homeasvs_> well, it's harder with the exponential backoff :) right now it's waiting for 256 secs before giving up finally
<homeasvs_> definitely, desktopcouch-service doesn't handle this error case nicely - a bunch of threads are left hanging
<homeasvs_> (when you run -stop)
<homeasvs_> (why are you even spawning threads at all if you're using twisted ?)
<aquarius> on threads, I'm not sure -- chad knows more about that piece of the code.
<aquarius> On error handling -- from my perspective that's a slightly philosophical issue. It should work. We shouldn't deal with auth not working, because there's no reason why it shouldn't work, in the same way that apps shouldn't have to deal well with "I wrote the letter A to a file and when I read it back it was B", because that should just work
<homeasvs_> what do you mean, 'auth should just work' ? the internet is a hostile place, code should handle failures gracefully
<homeasvs_> hm, any idea what cert auth your cert is signed by ? the go daddy one ?
<aquarius> there isn't any graceful handling, though. If replication doesn't work then the whole replication daemon is screwed, basically
<aquarius> what should it do at that point?
<homeasvs_> not sure which use case specifically we're talking about here
<homeasvs_> for the filesync I'd expect the notification applet to tell me there is a problem
<homeasvs_> (but right now it's still using 100% CPU when it's running, that's after this ssl bug on my list of things to fix)
<homeasvs_> hm
<homeasvs_> so, might it be possible that you need one of the two u1-storage-protocol .pem files installed for this to work at all ?
<aquarius> asking our admin people about the cert
<homeasvs_> if that's the case, *and* I am lucky, then it's just a matter of installing those .pems in the different locatino for fedora
<aquarius> admins say: godaddy
<aquarius> fingers crossed that you are lucky :-)
 * aquarius gives bug 489963 a baffled look
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489963 in desktopcouch "desktop pairing only works when starting desktopcouch-service manually" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489963
<aquarius> why would d-bus starting desktopcouch-service make a difference? don't understand that.
<homeasvs_> yeah, me neither
<homeasvs_> I will do a bunch of repeat tests, maybe it's entirely random
<homeasvs_> hm, so those two pem's you ship with u1-storage.... are they CA certs ? or something else ?
 * homeasvs_ always gets those things confused
<aquarius> I don't know about the pems either -- I *think* they are certs
<homeasvs_> ok, so let's start simple here.
<homeasvs_> How can I issue a curl request to my local desktopcouch to make it try and replicate to u1 ?
<homeasvs_> that would make this debug process a lot faster
<aquarius> right, let me construct that for you, hang on
<homeasvs_> I'm not convinced I have a cert problem.  When I browse manually with firefox or links to https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/(hash)/contacts/, it pops up a dialog saying 'administrator' asking for user/pass
<homeasvs_> that would indicate there is no cert issue, I'd think
<aquarius> homeasvs_, curl -X POST http://basicauthusername:pw@localhost:LOCALPORT/_replicate -d '{"source":"database", "target": { "url": "", "auth": { "oauth": {"token":"", "token_secret": "", "consumer_key": "", "consumer_secret": "" } } } }'
<aquarius> homeasvs_, I agree on the cert thing
<aquarius> see your local management database for the oauth details, specifically the record about Ubuntu One
<rtgz> could somebody with sufficient permissions please poke ubuntulog so that it starts logging to irclogs.ubuntu.com?
<homeasvs_> aquarius, I tried that this weekend, let's see if I can try that again
<homeasvs_> aquarius, did you know that jsut changing the http:// part of that to be correct makes the request hang ?
<homeasvs_> aquarius, ie, with all empty vars
<homeasvs_> aquarius, can you reproduce that problem ?
<aquarius> so, with correct basicauthusername/password, a correct source dbname, and a correct target url?
<homeasvs_> yes
<homeasvs_> wait
<homeasvs_> that's not what I meant
<homeasvs_> with correct basicauthusername/pw, and everything else as you typed
<aquarius> doesn't hang for me; I get {"error":"db_not_found","reason":"could not open https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u%2F3c5%2F9dc%2F21%2Ftest/"}
<homeasvs_> ie, empty variable values
<aquarius> which I'd expect
<aquarius> with an empty target url, I get an erlang traceback error,no_scheme
<aquarius> which I'd also expect
<homeasvs_> really ? I get no result
<homeasvs_> just hangs
<homeasvs_> I'd expect it to error out
<aquarius> because it's trying to connect to a target URL that isn't there
<homeasvs_> maybe I should try this against my 'normal' one
<homeasvs_> so it should tell me it's not there instead of hanging!
<aquarius> curl -X POST http://UUU:PPP@localhost:39834/_replicate -d '{"source":"test", "target": { "url": "", "auth": { "oauth": {"token":"", "token_secret": "", "consumer_key": "", "consumer_secret": "" } } } }'
<aquarius> that gives me an erlang traceback
<homeasvs_> it does so too on my macbook
<homeasvs_> not on my fedora machines
<aquarius> are you using the same version of couch?
<aquarius> we carry a couple of couch patches
<homeasvs_> yeah, I pulled in those patches this weekend
<homeasvs_> so afaik yes, but not sure how to be sure :)
 * aquarius grins
<homeasvs_> I just noticed though you guys carry erlang 13b while fedora has r12b
<aquarius> I'm not sure either
<aquarius> aha
<aquarius> that might have something to do with it
<homeasvs_> you think there might be important bugs fixed there ?
<homeasvs_> sheesh, I would *not* look forward to rebuilding erlang :/
<aquarius> yes. the couch people bumped their required erlang version up a few notches
<aquarius> I don't know exactly which minimum version is required, but I am pretty sure that you need r13
<aquarius> we rely on #couchdb to tell us that...
<aquarius> I'll ask them
<homeasvs_> ok, so interesting!
<homeasvs_> I can get curl to do replication now
<homeasvs_> on my fedora machine
<homeasvs_> when source is local, and target is ubuntuone, it seems to 'work' in the sense that it finishes properly
<homeasvs_> when I reverse source and target, to pull from u1, then I get all the worker dead errors in my couchdb log
<mandel> rodrigo_ ping
<homeasvs_> trying the same now on the macbook
<homeasvs_> so on the macbook, it works both ways
<homeasvs_> interesting!
<homeasvs_> now what could cause the push to work and the pull to fail ?
<homeasvs_> aquarius, I think we could really use those server logs right about now :)
<aquarius> looking for them :)
<aquarius> can you name a specific database that you've been trying to replicate that other people may not have?
<homeasvs> well, right now I'm doing it with contacts
<homeasvs> I know it's there, since it works on the macbook with ubuntu
<homeasvs> and u1's web shows me the contacts I created
<homeasvs> one is me, one is one i created through the web, and one from evo
<homeasvs> this particular db I cannot 'pull' from u1 on my f11 machine
<homeasvs> to me it seems like it's failing internally somewhere
<homeasvs> I'll show you what debug messages I get from that
<aquarius> ok, looking at logs
<rodrigo_> mandel: pong
<homeasvs> aquarius, http://pastebin.com/m251b3508
<homeasvs> aquarius, so, as soon as I ask to replicate, I get these couch_rep_httpc errors
<mandel> rodrigo_: I was wondering what are we going to be doing about the groups, are we using the categories field?
<aquarius> ooooo.
<rodrigo_> mandel: not on the stable version, but we should be adding it soon
<mandel> rodrigo_: and how are the groups represented, string, lists of strings...
<aquarius> they're not good. Like you say, that's an internal-to-couchdb error
<rodrigo_> mandel: comma-separated strings
<mandel> rodrigo_: which field?
<rodrigo_> mandel: categories
<mandel> rodrigo_: ok, I'll work on my side with that assumption to try and get my stuff working, gracias :P
<rodrigo_> mandel: for simulating groups, we could use '/', so friends/madrid, work, work/design_team, etc
<mandel> rodrigo_: I was thinking of that as well, it should be easy to implement without much problems
<aquarius> once again, don't do that
<aquarius> make a group a list
<aquarius> [ ["friends", "madrid"], ["work"], ["work", "design team"] ]
<aquarius> otherwise fans/AC/DC is a problem
<aquarius> :)
<mandel> aquarius: bloody AC/DC
<aquarius> hey, they have a number of fans, what with being the most popular rock band in the world and all :-)
<mandel> aquarius: the worst thing is that you used the same example in dallas
<aquarius> I know :)
<homeasvs> aquarius, f12 has a 13B erlang, will try and rebuild that one and see what happens
<aquarius> aha, that sounds useful
<homeasvs> I wish erlang tracebacks were more readable
<aquarius> I don't know how easy it is to backpor
<aquarius> *backport
<homeasvs> come to think of it, I wish erlang were more readable :)
<homeasvs> we'll see soon enough
<aquarius> homeasvs, hahaha. You are not the first person to complain about this, my man :)
<homeasvs> do you guys carry specific erlang patches ?
<aquarius> we hate it just as much as you do :)
<homeasvs> I don't know yet if it's hate or ignorance :)
<aquarius> erlang...not sure, hang on
<homeasvs> I need to context-switch into work
<aquarius> bah
<aquarius> work's not important. :)
<aquarius> I concede that I have the advantage that this *is* work for me :)
<mandel> aquarius: that is not fair... wanna swap jobs? :P
<aquarius> nah, i like my job :)
<mandel> aquarius: sigh, had to try ;)
<aquarius> homeasvs, I don't *think* we're carrying any relevant erlang patches to 13b1. There *is* an ssl patch, but it says that it's to add ipv6 support for ssl
<aquarius> I suppose it's possible that that alters the way ssl works in some way. But I'd try the stock r13b from f12 first, I think
<gourgi> hi all,. QUESTION: is birthday & anniversary contact sync working ?  what is the proper format for birthday so that i can test it from the webUI ?  01/15/2001 is correct ?
<homeasvs> aquarius, ok, it looks like exactly the same request with 13b erlang works
<aquarius> homeasvs, aha. so, I conclude that r13b is required :)
<homeasvs> will file a couchdb bug and see what they say
<homeasvs> and verify some more
<aquarius> gourgi, that's a rodrigo_ question, that is :)
<homeasvs> this might be close to the end of the tunnel
<aquarius> homeasvs, heh, enjoy interacting with the glory that is Jira :)
<gourgi> :)
<aquarius> rodrigo_, ^^
<rodrigo_> gourgi: yyyy-mm-dd
<rodrigo_> gourgi: but there is a bug in the version in karmic, so please use the updates in our beta ppa
<gourgi> ty rodrigo_ , so it should work , right?
<aquarius> rodrigo_, if date format matters, should we be enforcing it?
<gourgi> ah ok , i will thanks rodrigo_
<gourgi> keep up the good work guys ;) U1 is great so far
<rodrigo_> aquarius: we enforce it in the web UI
<rodrigo_> aquarius: and evolution knows how to deal with the current locale
<aquarius> ah, OK
<aquarius> gourgi, where were you entering a date?
<gourgi> at evolution firstrly, now i;ll try the PPA and the webUI
<gourgi> evolution first didn't work, only for birthday data
<rodrigo_> gourgi: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/beta
<gourgi> rodrigo_ ty :)
<rodrigo_> gourgi: yeah, it was broken, so was not saving any date at all
<thomasbe> aquarius: https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/COUCHDB-585
<homeasvs> alright, let's see if I can get full sync working now
<gourgi> rodrigo_ another question : in the webUI contacts sort by first name. wouldn't be better to be sorted by last name?
<gourgi> at least that is the default sorting in my country (Greece)
<aquarius> homeasvs, good work. We make progress!
<aquarius> homeasvs, s/We/You/, obviously :P
<homeasvs> aquarius, heh.  where progress is me suffering all weekend and you coming in on a monday :)
<aquarius> homeasvs, I'd have been here over the weekend if I had the net
<aquarius> as it is I am still using my mobile phone
<aquarius> stupid cable provider :(
<homeasvs> aquarius, no worries, I'm a free man, it's my choice to waste my weekend on exciting new and fragile tech :)
 * aquarius grins
<rtgz> gourgi, I guess the better option is to be able to specify the sorting method, 'cause it is common to sort by last name here, in post-USSR countries, but the 'new generation' uses first name sorting
<rodrigo_> gourgi: yeah, maybe, file a bug if you think so please
<homeasvs> aquarius, btw I submitted a patch to make desktop-pair a little cleaner code-wise - not sure if I need to sign anything if you want to accept those ?
<aquarius> most mobile phones etc seem to default to first-name sorting, because people think of their friends as "George", not "Mr Kite"
<gourgi> rtgz agree, rodrigo_ what is the proper package.place to fill a bug ?
<aquarius> homeasvs, I saw the patch (and good work!); we need the contributor agreement signed, yeah (http://www.canonical.com/contributors), if you would
<aquarius> gourgi, file a bug with "ubuntu-bug evolution-couchdb" from a terminal
<rtgz> gourgi, I guess it will be the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug. aquarius isn't it the Web UI setting, re: sorting method?
<gourgi> aquarius ok thanks, i've asked because it is a suggestion against the webUI
<aquarius> rtgz, hm, yes, true -- gourgi, please use the URL that rtgz gives :) sorry :)
<gourgi> okk :)
<homeasvs> sweet jesus
<homeasvs> here are all my contacts and bookmarks, sitting pretty in my desktopcouch
<aquarius> homeasvs, w00! rawk.
<homeasvs> ok, now I can get into the more interesting questions
<homeasvs> still left: 100% CPU in the applet to fix
<homeasvs> so, first question
<homeasvs> why are the replications not continuous ? :)
<aquarius> ah, now, we thought about continuous replication, and there were some issues with it
<homeasvs> I find it weird to go through all this trouble, then notice a delay between editing on one machine and seeing them on another
<aquarius> but, annoyingly, I can't remember precisely what led us to do every-10-minutes rather than continuous
<rtgz> one more, there were some disruptions of the service yesterday, i.e. no files were accessible via the web interface. Is there any way for u1 to set up some 'status' service, i.e. "the storage service is inaccessible because it broke. ETA: 12 hours, workarounds:", "couchdb service: ok", "sync service": ok
<homeasvs> it's like running the race, then falling over right before arriving at the finish line, dropping your pants, and sticking your bottom out
<aquarius> when cardinalfang shows up we'll ask him, since I bet he remembers. :)
<aquarius> homeasvs, colourful analogy ;-)
<homeasvs> aquarius, all I'm saying is, we should be going the last mile :)
<rtgz> because the users are made to think about u1 as a 'magical world' where everything happens by itself :)
<homeasvs> aquarius, if there's a reason, I'd like to know, because all your eager testers are going to wonder exactly the same thing.  'why does this thing not sync automatically?'
<aquarius> homeasvs, agreed
<homeasvs> ok, I'll clean up my packaging so I can put stuff online.  I've patched everything that didn'twork on stock python 2.6.0, without needing to touch python
<homeasvs> it's a fragile balance but it seems to work, except for the applet.
<gourgi> bug submitted # 490311
<homeasvs> I should try desktop pairing again to see if sync now works fine there
<aquarius> thanks for doing that. It's a touch difficult for us to check whether a thing we're relying on actually appeared in python 2.6.1 or whatever :(
<homeasvs> aquarius, buildbots ?
<homeasvs> shouldn't be too hard
<aquarius> the horror that is httplib being a case in point
<homeasvs> come to think of it - do you have a testsuite that would have shown me these bugs ?
<aquarius> there's a test suite, yes, but it doesn't test replication at the moment
<aquarius> "trial desktopcouch" will run the test suite
<aquarius> homeasvs, on buildbots, yeah, but we rely on a load of stuff that appeared in 9.10, so we don't test against 9.04, which had a lower version of Python
<homeasvs> aquarius, second question, is my data encrypted on u1 ?
<homeasvs> aquarius, if not, any plans for that ?
<homeasvs> aquarius, not yet sure I *want* my personal data readable by your admins
<aquarius> homeasvs, it's not encrypted on the back end, because we want to integrate with encryption on the desktop; obviously data that's encrypted ont he desktop will be encrypted on the server too
<aquarius> testing replication is hard, btw, because the test suite would need to set up two couchdbs and an ssl proxy to do it properly :(
<homeasvs> aquarius, so you're basically saying, the client should encrypt docs somehow before sending to ubuntuone ?
<aquarius> Ubuntu has the concept of an "encrypted Private directory" (it uses ecryptfs), so we'd like to integrate with that
<gourgi> homeasvs try cryptkeeper, it uses EncFS for encryption , i use it and it works. you only need to remember the passprhase and keep .encfs6.xml for restore purposes.
<homeasvs> aquarius, gourgi: not sure how either would work for my data in couchdb ?
<aquarius> homeasvs, oh, couchdb data? that's not encrypted, but it is secured with your oauth token, which I do not have
<homeasvs> aquarius, but anyone who's root on that machine can get my data no ?
<homeasvs> aquarius, or am I missing something ?
<aquarius> homeasvs, correct, because they can read your oauth token out of your keyring
<homeasvs> ok
<homeasvs> so encryption might still be a desired feature
<homeasvs> maybe that should be a couchdb feature
<homeasvs> ok, third question
<homeasvs> it looks like replication doesn't replicate any of my views/templates/...
<aquarius> interesting idea. I'm not sure how it'd work, but it needs talking about
<homeasvs> is that possible ?
<homeasvs> it'd be nice if it was possible to get something futon-like accessible for the u1 couchdb
<homeasvs> it makes it hard to debug certain things without seeing what's going on there
<aquarius> it would be nice. We're still talking about that.
<aquarius> part of the problem is that browsers don't do oauth :(
<gourgi> is there a way to force a contact sync from evolution ?
<aquarius> homeasvs, there are certain issues with you being able to create views that actually run on one.ubuntu.com, like we need to stop you writing a view which eats all the CPU for example. This is why it's not currently possible :)
<aquarius> homeasvs, but I really like the idea of being able to write CouchApps on top of couchdb and deploy them on our infrastructure
<homeasvs> aquarius, yeah, the views was what I was suspecting would be the major blocker, but it ought to be doable to limit that
<homeasvs> aquarius, I don't necessarily need to run my couchapp on your infrastructure, I just want that couchapp replicated to all my clients
<aquarius> agreed it ought to be doable, we just haven't yet had a chance to figure out how :)
<homeasvs> aquarius, right now it seems it doesn't do that
<homeasvs> aquarius, am I missing something maybe ? Or has it not been tried ?
<homeasvs> I'm not 100% sure how these things work, I  think they are attachments to a database
<aquarius> yeah. A temporary get-halfway-there approach would be to allow replicating the views but not allow them to run on the infrastructure
<aquarius> I believe the issue is this: views are defined in design documents. To create a design document you have to be an admin. you're not an admin on couchdb.one.ubuntu.com, so the views don't replicate
<homeasvs> oh, ok
<aquarius> thisfred knows Much about this area, though, so we'll ping him when he arrives
<homeasvs> ok
<homeasvs> so I guess for now I need to use couchapp to push it to my desktopcouch instance
<aquarius> yeah, although couchapp won't push it there by default because it doesn't know about oauth
<aquarius> on my list of Cool Stuff I Would Like To Do is teach it :)
<aquarius> (you could just use the basic auth username adn password, which you are Not Supposed To Do, but I didn't just suggest that :))
<gourgi> contact sync with birthday works with the ppa version. cool! :)
<aquarius> gourgi, excellent!
<homeasvs> aquarius, don't worry, I was already planning to do just that
<homeasvs> aquarius, let's ping thisfred now that he's arrived
<thisfred> homeasvs: actually I just dropped in on IRC to say that I'm sick, sorry. You can mail me at eric.casteleijn@canonical.com, and I promise I'll have a look at it when I get better, if no ome else here can help you
<homeasvs> thisfred, get better soon
<aquarius> homeasvs, have submitted your patch for code review at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/desktopcouch/pick-or-listen-non-global-489925/+merge/15419
<aquarius> homeasvs, I don't know if you're using bzr, but if you are then you are welcome to submit branches yourself?)
<mandel> aquarius: question, is when creating a record passing a dict, the dict contains and "_id", should't the record_id be set up?
<aquarius> mandel, yes.
<aquarius> I think
 * aquarius checks :)
<mandel> aquarius, do you mind if i send a patch then :D
<aquarius> mandel, it works for me
<aquarius> python -c "from desktopcouch.records.server import CouchDatabase; from desktopcouch.records.record import Record; db=CouchDatabase('test', create=True); r=Record({'_id':'someid','name':'sil'}, record_type='http://example.org'); db.put_record(r)"
<mandel> aquarius, 'cause the couchdatabase class does the check, but not if you do: record = Record({"_id":"2323"}, record_type="url")
<mandel> server_base does record_id = record.record_id or record._data.get('_id', '')
<mandel> while record does not
<aquarius> mandel, ah, so you want Record by itself to set up record_id? gotcha. Yep, patch patch patch away :)
<mandel> aquarius: ok, thanks :D
<mandel> aquarius: what should happen if the data passed to record have an _id and we pass the record_id parameter?
<mandel> aquarius, I'd say exception
<aquarius> issue a warning with warnings.warn and use the one in _id
<aquarius> I suppose we could throw an exception, but it seems a bit harsh
<mandel> aquarius, ok
<mandel> aquarius, patch done and summited :)
<aquarius> mandel, nice :) did you link your newly created bug to the branch?
<mandel> aquarius, yes
<aquarius> winner
<mandel> aquarius, I'm getting better at this ;)
 * rtgz has been browsing google wave for 6 hours and still can't get the point...
<rtgz> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Ubuntu-One-Clients-for-KDE-and-Fedora: Independent of the Kubuntu project, Fedora developer Thomas Vander Stichele is working on an Ubuntu One client for Fedora. Because Ubuntu One is at least partially a closed code project, it creates somewhat of a challenge. (Marcel Hilzinger)
<mandel> you, close source bastards! hehe
<rtgz> yep, we demand the access to the closed-source billing system including credit cards data
<homeasvs> it's amazing how many pingbacks I get on the fact that I'm doing this
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask for joshuahoover | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 278, Protocol Revno is 73
<CardinalFang> mandel, I reviewed "record_id" branch.
<mandel> CardinalFang: replying right now, I agree with most of it, including removing record_id and use a property that just looks into _data
<mandel> in the branch I already removed all the uses of _id outside record that I know
<CardinalFang> You rock.
<mandel> CardinalFang: I'll update the code and will let u know through lp :P
<mandel> CardinalFang: wondering about the setter... we probably need it to make sure that we do not brak anything that already uses it
<mandel> probably when someone does a put_record he also sets it, which is something that the CouchDatabase object does not take care of
<mandel> CardinalFang: ping
<rtgz> joshuahoover, have you seen the diagnostic script for u1 client?
<joshuahoover> rtgz: i have not, i was out the past few days
<CardinalFang> mandel, hi
<mandel> CardinalFang, hello
<CardinalFang> "What if the record_id is not None and the data['_id']is indeed None? we could try to put in the db {'_id':None} which will raise an exception."
<mandel> CardinalFang, yes, that
<mandel> so record_id is None so we do not get in the if statement and therefore we do not check if _id is None
<mandel> should the exception be raised when putting the record or when creating the record
<CardinalFang> mandel, since there is a way to update the record, after creation, raise error only at putting it.
<mandel> ok, fair enough, I'll push the other if instead
<mandel> CardinalFang: done, I'm done for the day, thanks for your help
<CardinalFang> mandel, Thank you sir.  I hope to have attachments ready for you tomorrow morning.
<mandel> CardinalFang: awesome, hopefully nicola finishes reviewing the other branch and I can start adding them to the contact class
<mandel> have a good evening, adios
<Goliath> Salve a tutti, ho sottoscritto il servizio sul sito ma tra le pagine non ho trovato da nessuna parte come aggiungere il mio pc a quelli da sincronizzare, qualcuno puo` aiutarmi? Grazie
<dobey> vds: ^ decypher please? :)
<vds> ciao Goliath
<Goliath> vds: ciao
<vds> Goliath: cosa hai fatto fin'ora?
<Goliath> vds: Mi sono registrato sul sito di ubuntu one, ho avviato ubuntu one ma non sincronizza.
<vds> Goliath: come hai avviato ubuntuone?
<vds> dal menu` internet?
<Goliath> vds: Applicazioni -> Internet -> UbuntuOne
<vds> Goliath: vedi l'applet nel pannello?
<Goliath> vds: Il punto e` che sul sito non trovo come autenticare il mio pc alla sincronizzazione
<Goliath> vds: si
<vds> Goliath: clicka con il destro e seleziona go to web
<Goliath> vds:ok
<Goliath> vds:mi chiede di loggarmi
<vds> Goliath: ok fai il login
<Goliath> vds:fatto
<Goliath> vds: ok sono su: https://one.ubuntu.com/files/#path=/My%20Files
<vds> Goliath: e non ti ha chiesto prima di aggiungere il computer?
<vds> direi di no :)
<Goliath> no
<Goliath> :-)
<Goliath> vds: Per caso, non e` che potresti mandarmi il link della pagina in cui lo chiede
<vds> Goliath: vai su account
<vds> vedi la tab account?
<Goliath> vds: done
<vds> Goliath: aggiunto?
<Goliath> vds: no
<Goliath> vds: ho il link che mi manda alla pagina per vedere quali macchine possono loggarsi
<Goliath> vds: ma quando arrivo li, mi dice che devo andare a guardare l'help
<Goliath> vds:e l'help mi rimanda al link che ti ho gia` inviato
<vds> jblount: when you're supposed to been asked to add a computer?
<vds> jblount: and where to go if you want to register a new machine?
<vds> dobey: ^^ do you know?
<dobey> it's the first thing that's supposed to happen when you run the applet
<Goliath> dobey: I can tell you that it is not happened to me
<dobey> it also happens when you click "Connect" on the applet's menu, if you've not got a token in the keyring
<vds> dobey: yes, but what to do if it doesn't happen?
<dobey> vds: file a bug?
<vds> dobey: :)
<dobey> (right click on applet and choose "Report a Problem")
<vds> dobey: that's the second thing I guess :)
<jblount> vds: Clicking connect is what dobey always tells me.
<dobey> vds: debug and figure out why it's failing
<vds> Goliath: se apri la cartella Ubuntu One in alto a destra hai connect
<vds> Goliath: prova a premere li
<Goliath> vds: si, gia` fatto, tenta di connettersi all'infinito e basta
<dobey> vds: if it's not working, there should be an error dialog popping up. if there isn't an error dialog, then there is something new wrong and i have no idea what it is exactly :)
<Goliath> jblount: where i can find log files?
<vds> Goliath: .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<dobey> syncdaemon.log is probably irrelevant
<dobey> oauth-login.log is more useful
<vds> Goliath: are you using karmic?
<Goliath> vds: yes karmic
<Goliath> dobey: oauth-login says: Avvio client Ubuntu One versione 1.0.2
<Goliath> Unable to contact NetworkManager
<vds> Goliath: preferisci continuare in inglese o in italiano?
<Goliath> dobey: the first line only says: starting client
<Goliath> vds: as you want
<dobey> right
<vds> Goliath: do you have NetworkManager intalled on your machine
<vds> ?
<Goliath> vds: certo se dobbiamo parlare con dobey forse conviene proseguire in inglese
<dobey> your problem is that you're not using networkmanager, and there is a bug that is fixed, but not backported to karmic yet
<dobey> the beta PPA packages have the fix though
<Goliath> dobey: then what i must do?
<Goliath> vds: but networkmanager isn't installed by default in karmic?
<dobey> upgrade to the "unstable" beta PPA packages, or wait for an update to Karmic
<dobey> network manager is installed/used by default in karmic, yes
<vds> Goliath: unless you removed it, networkmanager is there by default
<dobey> i must go get lunch, be back in a bit
<rtgz> joshuahoover, may I start spamming about the ubuntuone-client-diagnose over here?
<joshuahoover> rtgz: sure :)
<rtgz> he he he
<Goliath> vds: damn you are right, I've uninstalled netman!
<Goliath> vds: but i don't remember y i did it!
<Goliath> :-)
<rtgz> Introducing Ubuntu One Client Diagnostic script that is aimed to provide professional ubuntuone client diagnostic without the need of the developers!
<vds> Goliath: so you can choose whether to re-install NM or use the packages in dobey PPA
<Goliath> vds-dobey: can you wait till i reboot? I just reinstalled NM
<rtgz> The script is documented at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/Diagnostics and provides support to detect most common errors for U1 installations
<vds> Goliath: sure
<Goliath> vds: I'll be back ;-)
<rtgz> e.g. missing Network Manager, Capabilities mismatch error, Turkish locale error (yes, i switched to turkish locale to test this), Error with applet not being able to connect automatically, Protocol version error with throttling enabled, Invalid UTF characters in filenames (AND it gives you the names for all the files and directories that needs your attention)...
<rtgz> The trunk version of the script is available at http://ubuntuone-client-diagnose.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<rtgz> Just download it and give it a try: python ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<rtgz> Legal copy: this is an alpha version, not all test cases are covered. Written by long-time Perl programmer, code revised by verterok (no "WTF?" code found)
<rtgz> </spam>
<Goliath> I'm back
<Goliath> ...and...
<Goliath> IT WORKS!!!
<Goliath> thanks a lot!!
<Goliath> vds: Grazie mille
<vds> Goliath: prego!
<Goliath> vds: purtroppo devo scappare, ciao e ancora grazie
<Goliath> bye bye
<vds> Goliath: bye :)
<vds> too late
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, What's with Bug#417800?  Surely not "fix released".  Either "Invalid", dup, or "Needs information".
<CardinalFang> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/417800
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417800 in desktopcouch "test_can_construct_contactspicker fails" [Low,Fix released]
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, When I see this later when making the next release, I will wonder what code we released to fix it.
<dobey> rtgz: what is the "turkish locale problem" exactly?
<urbanape> afternoon, all
<urbanape> Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving (who's into such things)
<dobey> hey urbanape
<CardinalFang> urbanape, j0.
<rtgz> dobey, bug #467397
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 467397 in python2.6 "KeyError: 'ROUND_CEiLiNG' when using turkish locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/467397
<rtgz> dobey, however this is python bug but it affects ubuntuone since it does not show any user-meaningful error, just silently fails
<CardinalFang> That bug is hilarious.
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> hrmmph
<rtgz> at first I thought that ROUND_CEiLiNG is somehow misspelled but it turns out to be the exact message for KeyError :)
<dobey> another reason to oust twisted
<CardinalFang> dobey, It's "decimal" that is trying to be too clever.
<CardinalFang> rtgz, we can't fix that.  What do you think the error message should be?
<dobey> CardinalFang: yes, but we're getting the error because twisted web server bits are doing some funky things
<dobey> CardinalFang: we can't forward the error message to the client's error handler, unfortunately
<rtgz> CardinalFang, actually we can work around it, since it makes everyone with tr_* locale unable to use ubuntuone
<CardinalFang> rtgz, what's the work around?  Unsetting the locale?
<dobey> switching away from using twisted in the client applet and oauthdesktop will solve this, and a few other problems
<dobey> unless we decide to use the decimel module for some insane reason
<rtgz> CardinalFang, the most non-intrusive solution is to force setting the locale in .desktop file for ubuntuone-client-applet.
<dobey> rtgz: that's more intrusive, since translations would break for everyone not using english :)
<rtgz> i don't like this but it is better than a cloud with exclamation mark for all Turkey
<dobey> cloud with ! doesn't mean what you think it means
<rtgz> dobey, yep, broken in any way
<CardinalFang> rtgz, that's bad.  When FR users get "5.123 MB used", is that 5 MB or 5 GB?  I expect 5.  They expect 5000.
<dobey> hard drive with cloud with ! does mean what you think it means, though
<rtgz> dobey, okay, not only !, but it just does not sync the files, which is an intended behavior. It does not get to couchdb/ubuntuone pairing since it crashes on startup...
<dobey> rtgz: i know it doesn't work in that case
<rtgz> the cloud just sits there, attracts attention and any "I SAID CONNECT!" requests are silently failing
<dobey> rtgz: but i was alluding to the fact that the icon in the Humanity theme isn't really very accurate of what is going on (or not going on as it may be)
<dobey> joshuahoover: what's the canonical bug # for the "add back timestamps" issue? :)
<CardinalFang> rtgz, dobey, TR users are going to have lots of problems in everything until Python is fixed.  Anything that does exact, non-2s-complement math is going to break.
<rtgz> dobey, yep, it is either fluffy cloud (everybody is happy) or a cloud with exclamation mark telling you that there is something... not connected, broken...
<rtgz> dobey, are you talking about oauth-login.log?
<dobey> rtgz: the line-art cloud with ! only means "disconnected"
<dobey> rtgz: the error icon in Humanity is actually the two sync arrows with a ! in the middle
<dobey> rtgz: for timestamps bug #, yes
<rtgz> dobey, yes, true. sorry
<rtgz> dobey, part of bug #488425
<dobey> i'm trying to get some fixes backported, so that we can get some SRU loving
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488425 in ubuntuone-client "oauthdesktop/logger.py should have configurable log level" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488425
<dobey> rtgz: no there was another bug specifically about missing timestamps
<dobey> well, there were multiple other bugs, because joshuahoover filed the same one at least twice :)
<rtgz> dobey, bug #473314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 473314 in ubuntuone-client "oauth-login.log files don't have timestamps" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/473314
<rtgz> dobey, btw, according to the early logs for u1 client the timestamps were there and disappeared later  :)
 * dobey dupes that
<dobey> rtgz: yes, they were missing for a bit when we squelched some of the other log messages and tweaked the oauthdesktop logging stuff to do rotation
<dobey> rtgz: but they are fixed in trunk (and the beta/nightlies PPA packages of 1.1)
<rtgz> CardinalFang, I finally understood the limitations of such approach for locale setting, I am using en_US locale only so the delimiters are common. Not an option. If it does not break in ubuntuone then it will break elsewhere :(
<CardinalFang> Sad.  I've visited a few places, and Istanbul is by far my favorite walking-around city.
<dobey> Not Constantinople?
<dobey> </ref:tmbg>
<CardinalFang> Every girl in Constantinople lives in Istanbul (not Constantinople), so if you've a date in Constantinople, she'll be waiting in Istanbul.
<dobey> i don't think those are the lyrics to that song
<dobey> haha
<dobey> Magellan GPS is advertising some OneTouch technology
<CardinalFang> Explain Plz.
<dobey> ah the lyrics are mostly right i guess
<dobey> s/girl/gal/
<CardinalFang> No karaoke for me!
<statik> Chipaca, i missed the standup meeting today, did it get moved?
<dobey> statik: i think it was sort of supplanted by the desktop+ team meeting we had today?
<CardinalFang> statik, we had a different team meeting an hour before and it spanned over the normal time.
<statik> ah, that explains it. voice call or something?
<CardinalFang> IRC.  Other server, #desktop+
<Chipaca> hm, I coudl've done it in freenode
<dobey> next time
<statik> thanks! I was just curious
<dobey> i really really really wish loggerhead and bzr had wasy to easily view revprops
<rtgz> Please forgive my ignorance, but what is "Desktop+" ?
<jblount> rtgz: One of the three teams that Canonical employees working on Ubuntu One are split into.
<jblount> rtgz: Foundations+ Ops+ and Desktop+
<jblount> rtgz: Desktop+ deals with "stuff users see" like client software and websites. Chipaca is our fearless leader.
<Chipaca> jblount: fear*some*
<rtgz> jblount, ah, then it started to make sense to me, re: "Desktop+ standup meeting" :)
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, Fear*ed*.
<rtgz> dobey, may i poke you about bug #472287?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 472287 in ubuntuone-client "Applet says "Your files are up to date" while the daemon is still syncing" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472287
<dobey> i guess
<dobey> rtgz: not sure i'll be able to answer anything though, as i'm not sure how to reproduce the issue exactly
<rtgz> dobey, I had this bug triggered a while ago after filling up the UbuntuOne directory in large chunks, like 100 audio files at a time, then 50 etc. syncdaemon was happily syncing and then applet told me that the files are all synced. Syncdaemon was not performing any activities, so I checked the metadata and it turned up that 20 files were still missing
<rtgz> dobey, "a while ago" means "last week" in this context
<dobey> rtgz: were they still syncing, or just ignored?
<dobey> if they were just ignored, i'm guessing it's a different issue
<rtgz> dobey, they were completely ignored, client connect/disconnect did not trigger their update, syncdaemon restart made it see the files again and it finished syncing
<dobey> rtgz: that is a separate issue
<rtgz> dobey, ok
<dobey> rtgz: this issue is that syncdaemon is apparently still syncing things after the client thought stuff was done
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to:  Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 278, Protocol Revno is 73
#ubuntuone 2009-12-01
<thomas_> morning people
<aquarius> hey thomas
<thomasvs> aquarius: so my last standing 'bug' is 100% CPU on the applet, just filed that with an strace log
<aquarius> thomas_, is it your quest to use every possible irc nick? ;-)
<thomasvs> aquarius: sadly the applet doesn't seem to have a way to give me debug info to figure out what it's doing exactly
<thomasvs> aquarius: heh :)
<thomasvs> aquarius: I have three machines I regularly work from, my belgian desktop, my spanish desktop, and my laptop
<thomasvs> aquarius: hence my interest in desktopcouch I guess :)
<aquarius> ah, hence many names, got it :)
 * aquarius laughs!
<aquarius> yes indeed
<aquarius> 100% CPU, odd. Ah, just got the bug
<thomasvs> ok, I'm going to wait for dobey to wake up for that applet bug before I dig into it myself
<thomasvs> which means I"ll wait a bit more on doing the final test on this work desktop, but I just installed all packages and the applet popped up without throwing any error, and directed me to the u1 site, so stuff seems good
<thomasvs> after that last bug is fixed I'll make some noise about the final packages
<aquarius> the applet is a dobey thing, so he will have a stronger clue than I do
<aquarius> ah, you already know this :O)
<aquarius> wow, so it's very close to being done. Thumpingly good work, that man :)
<thomasvs> it's been a ride, but let's not claim victory just yet
<thomasvs> I should find a machine to upgrade to f-12 too to check
<aquarius> what sort of noise?
<thomasvs> aquarius: blogging about it, then submitting stuff to fedora's repo
<thomasvs> I've had quite a few pingbacks on doing this, surprisingly
<thomasvs> it's almost as if people are interested
<thomasvs> it feels strangely motivating
<aquarius> oh, noise to alert people that you've done it, not noise at us about stuff beign wrong ;-)
<aquarius> I am well pleased that people are interested; I think it's cool tech
<aquarius> and already bringing it up on Fedora has shown areas where the code needs improving, which is immensely useful
<aquarius> or where we accidentally did Ubuntu-specific things without knowing it, like the certificate stuff
<thomasvs> yeah, the hardest part is taking it from 'works on one thing' to 'works on two things'.  from that point on it gets easier.
<aquarius> I'll remind you of that if ever a Windows port comes along :)
<thomasvs> heh, well, that's an other thing entirely, but good to see that you at least consider it :)
<aquarius> certainly if the archangel Michael arrived and said "here is a diff to make desktopcouch work on Windows too" we wouldn't refuse the patch. I'd like to see DC on Windows/Mac too, definitely, it's just not going to happen in the very near future if I'm doing it. :)
<aquarius> thisfred, you up for a conversation about design documents, or do you want to eat breakfast or something first? :)
<thisfred> aquarius: in a bit: foundations standup, then shower, so around 8:30 maybe?
<aquarius> *nod* (about 45 minutes?)
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> sry, for being US-centric, it rubs off quickly ;)
<thisfred> aquarius:: ready when you are
<aquarius> thisfred, this is actually something brought up by thomasvs. He's publishing CouchApps to his desktopcouch, and wants them on all his other desktopcouches
<aquarius> but...you can't write views to couchdb.o.u.c because you're not an admin
<aquarius> so views don't get synced
<aquarius> thus, fail
<thisfred> aquarius: ah, that would be a feature request in couchdb then?
<thisfred> we specifically exclude only viws with the u1_ prefix
<thisfred> weird though
<aquarius> rly?
<thisfred> users are allowed to create and delete dbs
<aquarius> so I should be able to write a design document to c.o.u.c?
<thisfred> so creating views should work too
<thisfred> aquarius: I think so
<thisfred> as long as it's in one of your dbs
<thisfred> obviously
<aquarius> thomasvs says that when replicating, it doesn't replicate design documents. thomasvs?
<thisfred> that would be a bug, either in our validators, or in couchdb itself
<thisfred> replication by default does take ddocs along right?
<aquarius> ah, good. I wasn't sure whether we were explicitly stomping on design docs :)
<thisfred> or do we need to flip something to allow that
<aquarius> don't you have to be an admin to write a design doc?
<aquarius> and users are not admins
<thisfred> aquarius: I don't have it all in my head, but I think we give users (damn near) admin rights in their own namespace
<thisfred> aquarius: or they wouldn't be able to create dbs either
<aquarius> I'm not sure exactly why this might not be working, which is why I wanted to make this problem part of your life :-)
<thisfred> aquarius: I'll have a quick look for any obvious stupidity in the validator function
<thisfred> me either, but we can find out
<thisfred> aquarius: we need to ask thomasvs to try direct replication over lan, to eliminate one source of the problem
<thisfred> (using d-c replication)
<aquarius> yes
<thisfred> aquarius: but if it's not that, I think it
<thisfred> s fair to drop it on my plate
<aquarius> I am starting to think that we need a proper replication test suite
<thisfred> function(newDoc, oldDoc, userCtx)
<thisfred>             {if (newDoc._id.indexOf('_design/u1_') == 0)
<thisfred>                 {throw({forbidden : 'system design document'})}}
<thisfred> aquarius: +1 on that
<thisfred> the validator looks fine
<aquarius> yeah, so that can't be the problem. weird. let's see what thomasvs has to say when he's free
<teknico> aquarius, seen mandel?
<aquarius> not today, nope
<aquarius> apparently he has an actual job he has to attend to sometimes :)
<teknico> he does? :-)
<teknico> just did some more tortur^W reviewing of his branch :-)
<dobey> Chipaca: hola. you rang?
<dobey> hmm
<thomasvs> aquarius, thisfred: ok, I will doublecheck that it actually doesn't work, maybe I did something wrong.  It makes it harder seeing as I can't actually see what's in my u1 couchdb :)
<thomasvs> aquarius, thisfred:  I will try the sync on my work desktop as soon as dobey has a solution for the 100% cpu applet thing :)
<thisfred> thomasvs: yeah, I understand. aquarius is there a reason why we shouldn't publish something like webm0nk3y's web_api tool for debugging purposes?
<vds> it's time!
<vds> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<vds> aquarius Chipaca__ dobey urbanape CardinalFang teknico jblount
<teknico> me
<vds> you know how it works
<vds> me
<vds> rodrigo_:
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> me
<rodrigo_> me
<Chipaca__> 𝗺𝗲
<dobey> me
<aquarius> me
<teknico> DONE: landed the branch updating the Funambol code to v. 8.0 (#403435), reviewed mandel's branch again
<teknico> TODO: expose SMS methods in Funambol Server API (#381398), triage my 20 bugs
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: vds
<vds> DONE: funally finished the two branches to port funambol v8 in sourcedeps, tried to start funambol on a random port to make funambol one of the server that starts with make start but no luck, I guess we'll start it only if we need it, triaged bugs, discussed about the status of the mobile sync, started a branch to wrap funambol sms api
<vds> TODO: finish the branch
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> CardinalFang: please
<CardinalFang> DONE: reviewed mandel's branch.  Made draft desktopcouch API for attachments.
<CardinalFang> TODO: throw it away and start over.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> jblount, what's for lunch, and your goals?
<jblount> DONE: Bugs sorted, meetings, post-holiday fuzz worked through
<jblount> TODO: I have some bugs to deal with on the /files/ ui, ping johnlea about some contacts stuff
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> rodrigo_: !
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Added couchdb-glib documentation to xdg page. Looked at music store API. Fixed a bug in Evolution contact preview widget. Music store architecture discussions and planning. Contacts picker
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Talk to John Lea about contacts widget mockup
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> Chipaca: go!
<Chipaca> DONE: lots of emails and meetings. TODO: continue talking about music store, and nail down somebody or somebodies to fix NoAccessToken bugs. BLOCKED: nevah! NEXT: dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Triage, Backporting, Arguing (it builds character, and teams)
<dobey> ☹ TODO: More backporting, Triage, Prepare releases/SRUs
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> aquarius: hit it
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: music store planning
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; write up things learned at UDS/sprint; work with rodrigo on Music Store, much more music store architecture planning
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> chipaca, go
<aquarius> er, oops
<aquarius> not Chipaca :)
<aquarius> urbanape, ?
<Chipaca> aquarius: you were the last 'me'
<aquarius> I was indeed
<vds> so EOM I guess, thanks!
<thomastp> dobey: let me know if you have time to look at that applet bug
<dobey> thomastp: it's one of the hundreds of bugs i have to look at i guess, yes :)
<thomastp> dobey: uh oh :)
<thomastp> dobey: well, maybe a first feedback would help
<thomastp> for example, should the applet have logging ?
<dobey> it does, but i don't think it would help here
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Attachments!
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I can't send email, smtp.canonical.com keeps timing out :(
<dobey> thomastp: the stable release only logs INFO and ERROR, and the only way to change it is edit the code to log DEBUG and worse
<CardinalFang> aquarius, scenarios:  You are making a new record.
<dobey> thomastp: if you change ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/logger.py to have logging.DEBUG for LOG_LEVEL instead of logging.INFO, you'll get more log messages, but probably nothing particularly relevant to your bug
<thomastp> dobey: so, you'd accept a patch for example to add an option for that ?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, r = Record(...); r.attach(f, "name"); db_obj.put_record(r)  ?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ya
<dobey> thomastp: the applet will be going away soon.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Next scenario:  you already have a record.
<thomastp> dobey: oh ?
<dobey> thomastp: yes, we're going to be fixing the experience to not involve opening a browser, and to be more well integrated into the file manager/etc... and the applet won't exist.
<thomastp> dobey: ok, so not much point focusing on improving it, and also unlikely you'll look at my bug :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, r = dbobj.get_record(record_id); r.attach(f, "name"); ... # then what?  dbobj.update_fields(record_id, d)  does not work.
<dobey> thomastp: i have a feeling that the 100% cpu thing may very well be something with twisted
<CardinalFang> "does not work" == "is ugly".
<aquarius> CardinalFang, er, dbobj.put_record(r), no?
<thomastp> dobey: me too
<aquarius> CardinalFang, same as if I change a value
<dobey> thomastp: well i haven't seen any complaints to that effect about the applet on ubuntu. but i will definitely put a fix for it in stable-1-0
<CardinalFang> aquarius, ah, I guess so.  Hrm.
<dobey> thomastp: there are some other complaints too, that pulling twisted out of the applet would fix
<CardinalFang> dobey, quit yer hatin' on Twisted.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, so, fetch-record, add-attachment-to-record, put-record.
<dobey> thomastp: does syncdaemon also use up 100% cpu in the same manner?
<thomastp> dobey: nope
<thomastp> dobey: I've had twisted+gtkreactor taking 100% cpu bugs before due to a bug in python, I thought I had a fix for that installed, but not sure
<dobey> CardinalFang: if it would only stop screwing with the main loop timing...
<thomastp> dobey: screwing how ?
<dobey> thomastp: the glib/gtk reactor alters some timing in the glib main loop
<dobey> thomastp: so it wakes up once every 10 seconds at least
<dobey> even if it doesn't really need to
<thomastp> every tenth of a sec you mean ?
<thomastp> that's pygtk I think
<dobey> maybe 10 times/second yeah
<dobey> let me see
<thomastp> that would be this bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=481569
<ubottu> Gnome bug 481569 in gobject "Calling gobject.threads_init() causes a lot of wakeups" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<dobey> bug 475447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 475447 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu-One client/syncd cause 10 wake ups / second each" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475447
<urbanape> aquarius: sorry, out today watching the sick kid
<aquarius> urbanape, no problem, I wasn't sure
<dobey> thomastp: hrmm, interesting
<dobey> thomastp: but twisted also does stuff
<rtgz> What's the best way to store a date field in CouchDB? seconds-since-epoch, ISO 8601 or application-specific (bad-bad-bad). Empathy uses %Y%m%dT%H:%M:%S which is neither of the above and it looks ugly.
<thomastp> dobey: what sort of stuff does twisted do that causes issues ?
<thomastp> my experience with twisted has been nothing but stellar
<dobey> thomastp: the gtk2/glib reactor does some stuff with iteration timing
<dobey> thomastp: see the doIteration and simulate methods in Gtk2Reactor
<CardinalFang> rtgz, ISO 8601.
<CardinalFang> rtgz, Empathy's is 8601 except for time zone?
<rtgz> CardinalFang, it is missing the dashes between y,m and d + missing timezone
<rtgz> CardinalFang, message time='20091029T18:25:15'
<rtgz> CardinalFang, erm, it is defined by standard as well...
<CardinalFang> Ah.  Dang.  So close.
<CardinalFang> rtgz, ah.  right.  """So a time might appear as either "134730" in the basic format or "13:47:30" in the extended format."""
 * CardinalFang hugs Wikipedia.
<rtgz> CardinalFang, The extended formats are preferred over the basic formats not only for human readability, but because some basic formats can appear to be ambiguous to those unfamiliar with the standard.
 * rtgz is happy
<CardinalFang> rtgz, Python datetime.datetime needs a striso8601ptime function.
 * CardinalFang wishes he could talk to aquarius.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, you alive?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yessir
<CardinalFang> thisfred, great.  desktopcouch and attachments.  On Record,  .attach(file, str), .detach(str).  How should we retrieve an attached blob?
<CardinalFang> I'm trying to think of what's Pythony.
<rtgz> CardinalFang, isoformat() looks fine to me... and fromtimestamp()...
<thisfred> from the db? record.get_attachment(attachment_id) and have that return a file like object?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, record doesn't know anything about the db.  It holds data.
<CardinalFang> db.get_attachment(record, attachment_name) ?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: it could defer to a database method get_attachment(record_id, attachment_id)
<thisfred> exactly :)
<thisfred> or does it not hold a reference to the db at all?
<CardinalFang> None at all.
<thisfred> If so, it probably should. I'd like to be able to record.store(id=None) and record.load(id)
<thisfred> or something
<thisfred> unless there's a good reason not to have the reference
<thisfred> I forget
<thisfred> but I don't think so
<CardinalFang> As it is, thisfred, one could get a record from one place and put it in another place.  We'd lose that.
<thisfred> Ideally, a developer would not have to instantiate a database object in most cases
 * CardinalFang thinks.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: we could make a copy of the object and change the underlying db
<thisfred> perhaps
<thisfred> oh noes, who broke the aquarius?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: record as is is independent of couchdb, which is kinda nice
<thisfred> but probably not all that useful
<CardinalFang> thisfred, How about this:  When I build a record, fabricate getter functions for those attachments, with the source DB object in the closure.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: that could work, but it's more complicated than storing a reference to the db, and has no obvious (to me) advantages. I'd store the reference when we get a record from the db, and make the get_attachment method fail if self._db is None or some such
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, ping
<thisfred> then we could also have self.save(id=None)
<thisfred> that would call to the db.store_record() or whatever it's called
<CardinalFang> "put_record"
<thisfred> we are creating a two way dependency between Database and Record, but I think that's ok, since they're in the same package
<thisfred> CardinalFang: either way, I'd like to hear aquarius_broken
<thisfred> on the subject
<aquarius_broken> hey
<aquarius_broken> sorry, stupid web client
<aquarius_broken> what would you like my opnion on?
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: pong
<CardinalFang> aquarius_broken, thisfred suggests binding Record to CouchDatabase.  One can operate on Record directly and update a source database.
<aquarius_broken> I don't think so. I quite like that Records are independent, and you have to explicitly db.put_record to store them
<thisfred> aquarius_broken: ok, but that means you'll have to do db.get_attachment(record_id, attachment_id) as well
<thisfred> not a big problem IMO, but not as pretty as record.get_attachment(attachment_id)
<aquarius_broken> why?
<CardinalFang> aquarius_broken, I like that they're separate too, except I'm trying to decide on the best way to get attachments.  I attach() and detach() are on Record.  When we get a record, we don't want to download every attached BLOB so that we do not need the DB any more.
<aquarius_broken> I think that record.get_attachment should fetch the attachment when it's asked for
<aquarius_broken> agreed, so there's a binding there
<rtgz> there is a Russian joke about Chukchi. It states: There was a writers contest in some newspaper and one of the participants was Chukchi. When the editorial staff got to the text they could not understand anything. So they called that Chukchi and asked. "Have you even read the thing you mailed us?". And the response was "No, chukcha is writer, chuckchi is not reader".
<thisfred> aquarius_broken: for that it needs a reference to the db
<aquarius_broken> but basically a Record stores a reference to its attachments
<aquarius_broken> and then lazily fetches them on demand
<aquarius_broken> I admit that this slightly breaks the "be independent" thing
 * rtgz finished the prototype for Telepathy messages stored in CouchDB, Text only. Now he needs to find out how to read things back in a user-friendly fashion
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, do you have enough internet so we can discuss file sharing as a content delivery platform?
<CardinalFang> aquarius_broken, thisfred, give me a while and I'll show you an idea implementation.
<aquarius_broken> but we're only stepping away from that for performance reasons; think of this as a performance optimisation
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: I do, I think, as long as it's here
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: I can only get web access, and freenode has the web client
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ok
<aquarius_broken> I hate my life, incidentally, in case it wasn't clear
<CardinalFang> aquarius_broken, who's your Intertubes provider?
<CardinalFang> ...normally?
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, ok. so, i think that doing that with file sharing is interesting. but id like to have a bigger idea before we so one implementation. statik gave me a list of possible uses of content distribution
<aquarius_broken> CardinalFang: Virgin Media
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: yep
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, would we make all of this work around UDFs? whats the best user experience we can think of?
<statik> best user experience I can think of is music into ~Ubuntu One/Purchased Music or ~/Music/Purchased, and make rythymbox automatically notice music there
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: the best user experience *I* can think of is that clicking a song downloads it in the background; when it's downloaded it appears in your music library in yoru music player; songs are actually stored in a folder inside your current music library folder called "Ubuntu One Purchased Music", and that folder is a UDF
<statik> ~/Ubuntu One/Purchase Music is perhaps better because it makes it clear that the music is consuming storage quota, and that the user can copy music out
<statik> to stop it being synced
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, what kind of notifications would the user get? general "file download" notification? or something better? like "you have finished downloading the album XYZ"?
<aquarius_broken> statik: that's what emblems are for, though. If we think that people will be confused or not understand which folders are synced, then we need to solve that problem
<aquarius_broken> statik: in order for UDFs to be acceptable
<statik> sure
<__lucio__> statik, i dont like magic folders inside ~/ubuntuone
<dobey> :-/
<statik> CardinalFang just started talking about bittorrent
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: the way I'm imagining it working is that when you buy a song, you'll be shown, inside the music player, which songs you've recently purchased and whether they're downloaded or not (so there'll be an "in progress downloading" page, much the same as Software Centre has an "In Progress" page, so we're consistent with them)
<Chipaca> __lucio__: question: can we create a share owned and shared to the same person?
<statik> also i promised popey that we would give him free music
<statik> :D
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, so, how would the music store know which files are actually the ones that are being downloaded?
<CardinalFang> I like re-using syncdaemon code to download music.  I hate that it has anything to do with my ~/Ubuntu\ One directory.
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, do we do one UDF per song, per album, per purchase, for all the purchased music?
<jblount> statik: fabsh wants music too: http://twitter.com/fabsh/status/6229442644
<aquarius_broken> because it knows which ones you chose, so it can look in the folder and see if they're there yet.
<__lucio__> Chipaca, you dirty thing
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: I think your Purchased Music folder is a UDF
<Chipaca> your honor, he's not answering my question
<__lucio__> Chipaca, yes we can. it may have some side effects we have to hunt and kill.
<Chipaca> __lucio__: correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't that be a quick-and-dirty non-documented way of getting a UDF?
<__lucio__> Chipaca, that means that it will use double the disk space
<__lucio__> Chipaca, and the location would be ~/Ubuntu One/Shared With Me/My Purchased Music
<Chipaca> hmmm
 * rodrigo_ needs to get out for a little bit, will follow the discussion from the log
<dobey> yeah, must go get food and do some errands
<CardinalFang> Lunch.  Back to yell about music in 1h.
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, we need soemthing better. when you install apps you have units that are bigger than single files, whole apps. so if i buy a disk, i dont want to follow every single file to know if it finished downloading.
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: yeah, but songs aren't like that.
<aquarius_broken> you buy a song, it's a song.
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: should bug 442120 be fix released for the desktopcouch project (i assume it should be since it's fix released on the package/karmic)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442120 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in find_port__linux()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442120
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, albums are.
<aquarius_broken> so? look at, for prior art, the existing Amazon MP3 downloader; it shows you download progress per song, even if you buy an album.
<aquarius_broken> If what you want is download progress for the whole album at once, that's not hard to do.
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, we could just change what we show client side. the downloads in progress already is code we have to do, right?
<__lucio__> so we can have specific messages and everything appropriate for content delivery
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: yeah, but it's almost entirely trivial code. (for file in things_downloading: if os.path.exists(file): print "done"; else: print "waiting")
<aquarius_broken> and it can certainly be done with more detail than that if you want
<aquarius_broken> I'm just thinking about the minimum requirements here
 * rtgz posted http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2009/12/telepathy-logging-to-couchdb.html
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, you can use dbus and give better information
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, but yes, we can give whatever user experience we want as long as the music store app knows what files make each item/purchase
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: absolutely, and that'd be really good :)
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: and it will know
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, so, if we put stuff in ~/Ubuntu One/The music i paid for/ , what happens when we have UDFs? How do we get that into rhythmbox?
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, what if a user with a netbook wants to buy gigabytes of music?
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: ah, that's still to be decided. What *I* think is that we create a "Purchased Music" folder which is a subfolder of your music library folder (~/Music by default) and we make Purchased Music a UDF.
<aquarius_broken> users with a netbook: what about them? That's no different to the case of "what if a user with a netbook wants to store 50GB of OpenOffice documents in U1", is it?
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, theres is real risk that we cant do UDFs for lucid.
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: yep, so if UDFs don't arrive then the folder is ~/Ubuntu One/My Purchased Music, and we add a symlink to that folder to the music library. A better solution would be to teach media players about multiple library folders, but I think that will be hard.
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, how about migration then?
<aquarius_broken> migration?
<aquarius_broken> rtgz: sweet empathy work! I have a couple of questions about it once we've finished this discussion, if you have time later?
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: do you mean: if we set up that symlink for Lucid users, and then we get UDFs in lucid+1, should we make the folder a UDF automatically?
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: if so, I think no. Since at the moment we don't detect if someone's changed ~/Documents to be a symlink to ~/Ubuntu One/documents so they get their docs synced, we shouldn't try and be cleverer than that for music.
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, ok. what about the "content delivery api", is that a public api? internal api? is the serive just "give X to Y"? do we do it just because we dont want to touch the music store pprivate api? what exactly the benefit it gives to each party?
<aquarius_broken> there isn't a "content delivery API". We have the ability, on the one.ubuntu.com server, to add new files to a user's Ubuntu One folder if they ask for them somehow (by purchasing some music from our music store, for example)
<aquarius_broken> the benefits it gives for users are: they already understand Ubuntu One and how its files work; this is an extension of that. It means that things that they get from Ubuntu One are automatically Ubuntu One data, which means they'll act like other data they've put in Ubuntu One. It provides a consistent home and experience for all dealings with Ubuntu One services.
<aquarius_broken> Benefits it provides for us, the U1 team: we've already spent ages building a way of getting files from o.u.c to desktops, which is robust and clever and can cope with your net connection being flaky or limited bandwidth, so we're using it again rather than building a new thing which will *also* have to cope with those things
<rtgz> aquarius_broken, sure
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, there is an api, i wont let you get your hands on the model code and just touch the db :)
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: ah, right, yeah, but that API will be called by code in the server from the web, it's not exposed as an actual API to the outside world. :)
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: I wasn;t planning on just writing sql, promise ;)
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, maybe its just the controller, and you have to take care yourself about getting stuff into s3
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: yeah. I haven't thought massively about the exact detail of how that'll work yet
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, re: we still have to build something to get files from the store provider. so whoever does that can put them on s3 i imagine.
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: yeah, that, to be honest, sounds reasonable, although reusing the existing put-files-on-s3 code as much as possible would be good
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, it can be as easy as some_s3_lib.put(storage_key, content) m but it gets a bit more complex when you want streaming, resumes, etc
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: yeah. I don't know anything about the existing code that does this stuff, but obviously I am going to need to :-)
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, welcome to twisted
<aquarius_broken> yay
<aquarius_broken> but my love for twisted aside, does the plan make a bit more sense now? SOrry if I didn't explain this in enough detail before :)
<aquarius_broken> __lucio__: and does that cover your worry that syncdaemon wasn't right for the job?
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, yes, i like it now. i worry that the user experience may get a bit complex or we fail to provide good information to the user. but thats back to your field
<aquarius_broken_> __lucio__: I spend all day and night thinking about that, don't worry :)
<aquarius_broken_> __lucio__: so if it turns out rubbish after all, you can blame me, and then you can shoot me.
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken, i only care about the shooring
<__lucio__> shooting
<aquarius_broken_> __lucio__: haha! bring it on. I saw you with the handgun at UDS :)
<__lucio__> :)
<aquarius_broken_> right, good, I'm glad your worries have been alleviated :)
<__lucio__> aquarius_broken_, but seriously, please think hard on how you are going to make sure we can provide enough information and still give a good ux. for example: having syncdaemon say "finished syncing" and the music store say "songs downloaded" at the same time may not be the best thing
<aquarius_broken_> absolutely agreed
<aquarius_broken_> I'm still mulling over how to indicate song download completion
<Chipaca> __lucio__: you mean via notifications?
<aquarius_broken_> need to prototype a couple of things, perhaps :)
<Chipaca> because syncdaemon notifications for success are going away
<aquarius_broken_> indeed they are
<aquarius_broken_> and I'm not sure I want to replace them with music-store notifications for success :)
<__lucio__> Chipaca, whatever we show the user
<aquarius_broken_> instead, I think the download progress page should do it
<aquarius_broken_> but I need to prototype that just so people know what I'm talking about :)
<__lucio__> Chipaca, no more: "you have X new files"?
<Chipaca> __lucio__: yes, no more "downloaded 2156 of 1346563456678865"
<__lucio__> Chipaca, what about "you have X new files"? its not the same
<Chipaca> __lucio__: nope, sorry
<__lucio__> Chipaca, why?
<Chipaca> __lucio__: design says they suck (and I tend to agree)
<__lucio__> Chipaca, design said we had to have them
<Chipaca> hmmm
 * aquarius_broken_ shows his trying-to-look-surprised face :)
<Chipaca> __lucio__: when was that?
<__lucio__> Chipaca, before karmic
<Chipaca> __lucio__: give me a second
<Chipaca> __lucio__: do you really want to read the spec?
<__lucio__> Chipaca, will it give me more info apart from "notifications are sooooo last year"?
 * Chipaca reads
<Chipaca> __lucio__: no
<__lucio__> Chipaca, oh, well. your problem :)
<Chipaca> __lucio__: yes
<Chipaca> john__: ping
<john__> Chipaca, Hi
<Chipaca> john__: are _all_ u1 notifications going out?
<Chipaca> john__: I mean, in the spec as "we won't do this anymore"
<Chipaca> john__: if so, we'd like to know why; last year we had to put them in, so it would good if we could know the rationale
<john__> I would also like to know the rationale as to why they were added last year ;-)
<Chipaca> john__: otherwise it would just sit there doing nothing
<Chipaca> the notifications were actually welcomed, in general, even if they aren't 100% accurate some of the time
<john__> one sec...
<john__> Ubuntu One should not issue notifications in direct response the user's own actions. If a user has just saved a file, they don't need to be told that the file is synced. If the file fails to sync the user should be alerted to the error however this is a separate discussion.
<john__> Ideally notifications should be issued when another user updates a file that the current user has access to (both when they have shared the file and when the file is shared with them). This is a means by which the user can receive situational awareness of other users interactions with data that falls within his or her scope. This is functionality is one element of a possible events framework that is not currently in scope
<john__> basically we should not issue notification in direct response to a users own actions
<Chipaca> john__: and if a user needs to know if a file is sync'ed before, say, unplugging and going home?
<Chipaca> john__: we do notify them when they turned the music up, how is this different?
<john__> The user should be able to check that the sync is complete if they need to, but we shouldn't push notifications continuously in response to user actions.  Knowing if the computer is currently: In sync, syncing or disconnected can be perhaps handled differently.
<aquarius_broken_> Chipaca: isn't this what the emblems are for?
<aquarius_broken_> Chipaca: files/folders that are partially synced have the partial emblem
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, Chipaca the users are not going to dive into their directories to find out whether a particular file is synced or not
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: but the notifications don't help with that either
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, if the bubble said "the files are synced" then I believe it. If I put a file into the directory and nothing tells me it is synced then it is not synced probably. And if I put the whole directory structure then I don't see infdividual emblems. It's not like remote nfs/sftp/smb connection when files are 'there' when they appear 'there'...
<thisfred> bbiab, dogwalk
<john__> Chipaca, good question.  I think the answer is historical and that it is the expected behaviour from TVs etc..  There is also the difference between a single purpose wigit where the user is adjusting a single parameter  and reporting more complex interactions which do not solely involve the changing of a parameter.  I think this needs to be articulated more clearly.
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: yeah, but a folder which is partially synced should have the partial emblem on
<rtgz> something like 'current tasks' like in the Software Store...
<rtgz> * Ubuntu Software Center
<john__> aquarius_broken_: agree
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: wanna talk about the empathy thing? (great work on that, btw!)
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, erm, am I too boring regarding the notifications? :)
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: not at all, if you're staying involved in that discussion then I can wait :)
<dobey> hrmm
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, okay, so, re: empathy, telepathy and im logging. Currently only single user chats are implemented, it requires PPA version of mission-control.
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: you're storing details of chats, yes?
<dobey> arguing about notifications?
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: so it's not actually specific to empathy? pidgin could use it too, for example?
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, the main questions as I see it at the moment is how to DISABLE logging for particular conversation since Telepathy does not provide anything of such kind. Empathy guys added a gconf entry globally enabling/disabling the logging but it is weird for an external logger to peek into gconf for Empathy to find out the setting
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, it is Telepathy-specific client listening to DBus messages and reacting when telepathy sends notifications about new channels (new chats)
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: ah, sorry, I wasn't clear. YOur client is Empathy-specific, certainly. But if Pidgin decided to store its logs in desktopcouch, it could use the same record format, yes?
<dobey> john__: if you want to know why they were added, ask beuno/djsiegel
<artir> hey, do you know if it's possible to have a U1 app you can feed with a string i.e. "chromium-browse,xmoto" and get that installed across all your computers?
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, the actual format for this record type is simply {  "_id": "e9db6404d7970a7869c00381f3c845b3", "_rev": "1-631d84ba5af857958138fef0666d66da",  "from": "en2pl@bot.talk.google.com",  "to": "roman.yepishev@gmail.com", "record_type": "http://www.rtg.in.ua/empathy-im-couchdb",  "time": "2009-12-01T20:15:46", "protocol": "jabber",  "message": "Bot Szanowni Państwo, let's chat!"}
<dobey> artir: no. but you could write a simple shell script to do it with ssh and apt-get
<artir> dobey: and if my computer is out of my local network?
<artir> and i don't want to have it on :)
<artir> i waws thinking of storing the string in a desktopcouch, which gets replicated and then parse the string with python and install that (the program would need to run as root)
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, script snapshot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/332530/
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: yep, that's what I thought, so that'd work fine if pidgin wanted to store their logs too. So...could I suggest that you change the record type to be something more neutral? One of the things I want to do is to encourage different apps to collaborate by using the same record type for things
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: it'd be great if pidgin stored logs and then when I switched to empathy all the logs were still readable by empathy
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, sure, the main part was to find out how to get the data from telepathy, not how to put it into the CouchDB :)
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: yes indeed -- the bit I'm most impressed with is that you got the data from telepathy, but the bit I'm most concerned about being right is how it goes into desktopcouch ;-0
<dobey> john__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/KarmicClient
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: also, it's a really good idea if the record_type URL actually points to a page which describes the record_type (some notes ni human-readable format are fine; it doesn't have to be a schema or anything)
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: although I note that you have a page there which says "see the blog", which is good :)
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: record types don't have to be defined at freedesktop -- they can be any URL
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: there's no "official register" or anything :)
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, Basically we need from, to, date and them message itself. However this list has to be extended for protocol, or account, etc. since there may be 31313 icq display name and... no idea who else wants to have such id in another network, but they are able.
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: yeah; you'll almost certainly want some indication of which protocol it was, I think?
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, They should be at freedesktop, cause telepathy is part of freedesktop, desktopcouch is part of freedesktop and I don't like that google site :)
 * aquarius_broken_ laughs
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, I suspect that the logs are of no use if nothing can read them so it is necessary to create a log reader that reads directly from couchdb and see what bits are missing
<aquarius_broken_> rtgz: it would be good to bring up the format on the desktopcouch mailing list for discussion, perhaps, and mention it to a pidgin developer or amsn developer to get their thoughts into the discussion?
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, the guys at #telepathy had an idea to finally create external logger/framework some week or two ago (the only existing external logger so far is in Nokia's Maemo)
<aquarius_broken_> cool!
<aquarius_broken_> your work would be an excellent demonstration of that :)
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, ... and the fact that it will not work in karmic default install
<aquarius_broken_> ?
<aquarius_broken_> won't it?
<aquarius_broken_> oh, you mean because the telepathy logger stuff won't be there, right
<aquarius_broken_> I thought you meant that desktopcouch was broken :)
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, the mission-control shipped with carmic has a bug preventing new channel notification if you were the one who originated the chat :(
<aquarius_broken_> :(
 * rtgz either writes karmic or karmik, not carmic o_O...
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, so there is a PPA containing the updated mission-control
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, *whispering* actually it is possible to obtain all info w/o updates simply by sitting and listening to DBus traffic but they discouraged me from doing that :)
 * aquarius_broken_ laughs! yeah, probably best to do it the proper way :)
<rtgz> okay, went searching for desktopcouch mailing list, pidgin and amsn...
<rtgz> hey, we have gajim as well!
<aquarius_broken_> :)
<rtgz> aquarius_broken_, and they have really started doing things - #telepathy - http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Logger
<thisfred> back
<Bookman> I am having issues on every machine I have with Ubuntu One.  It does not seems to connect at all.  And on one machine, it has never synced up at all.  On another one, it used to sync up until around 10 November.  On another one, it used to sync up until a couple of days ago.
<Bookman> Is this project dead?
<nessita> Bookman: hi there
<nessita> Bookman: not at all, we're working a lot on it.
<nessita> Bookman: could you please paste in pastebin.com the config files you have? you ca find those at
<Bookman> From all 5 machines?
<nessita> ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<nessita> Bookman: let's start with one :-)
<rtgz> Bookman, can you run the diagnostic script? just to make sure we are not searching for the needle that can be found by the script itself?
<rtgz> Bookman, wget http://ubuntuone-client-diagnose.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<rtgz> Bookman, python ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<Bookman> Ok, I can only answer one thing at a time here.
<Bookman> nessita, There is no file there with the name syncdaemon.conf
<nessita> Bookman: ok, then run the script rtgz mentioned :-)
<Bookman> Ok, problem solved.  It does not work with anything other than NetworkManager.
<Bookman> I cannot run that because it does not work with DSL modems anymore.  Since 9.10
<rtgz> Bookman, the PPA version contains the fix that ignores NetworkManager if it is not present
<rtgz> Bookman, however, the DSL problem is a bit weird, the NM contains the DSL tab, at least :/
<Bookman> Yes it sure does, but it does not connect to it
<Bookman> Really broken
<Bookman> It caused me so many headaches...and still is aparently.
<Bookman> There is some work around but I'm not interested in work arounds.  They are a whole lot more work
<Bookman> Ok, a whole lot of stuff to read on that bug link but I'm still not sure what to do witht he PPA
<Bookman> Ok, never mind.  I'm going to switch back to Dropbox company wide.  Just easier and it works.  Maybe 10.04 will be better integrated.
<Bookman> Thanks for trying though!  I appreciate the timely response.
<rtgz> Bookman, Visit this link https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/beta and add it to your software sources
<rtgz> Bookman, then do the regular system update.
<CardinalFang> Bookman, yes, Ubuntu One still depends on Network Manager.  Your real bug is with Network Manager not supporting DSL properly.  It should.  That is its job.  We have a soft plan to make the synch service work without availability notifications from the manager of the network, but it is not (afaik) implemented yet.
<Bookman> CardinalFang, Understood and not a problem.  Dropbox will work for now.
<dobey> CardinalFang: yes it is
<dobey> (implemented)
<CardinalFang> rawk.
<dobey> it's implemented in the code in karmic, but there was a bug
<dobey> and getting SRUs done isn't trivial, but the fix is in trunk and the beta PPA already
<CardinalFang> dobey, good to know.  Okay, Bookman, try again in two weeks, or try our PPA.  (In terminal "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntuone/beta; apt-get update")
<Bookman> CardinalFang, I will wait for 10.04.
<CardinalFang> Bookman, Okay.  Bye.
 * rtgz wishes he had a DSL connection for all sorts of NM testing after he was bitten by dial-up-not-supported in 8.10...
<rtgz> okay, desktopcouch mailing list notified, pidgin is on hold until the managers approve my posting :(
<Bookman> Ok, from a users prospective, I just re-installed Dropbox and no issues at all.  You need to really copy this model.  Actually it works so well I'm not sure I understand why you are.
<Bookman> Spend your time developing something else.  Something not done yet.
<Bookman> I've seen my dropbox solution to ubuntu one over and over and over again on the web.
<rtgz> sad
<rtgz> I guess I'll need to add the real fix() in u1-diagnose for NM problem advising immediate u1 ppa register and update. Otherwise... I have to the bugreport queue and pretty much of the bugs reported are duplicates of known problems with fixes around the corner...
<rtgz> And, btw, the bug #387308 is strange. Is storageprotocol/proxy_tunnel.py that far from completion?
<rtgz> On behalf of ubottu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/387308 [Wishlist] Proxy Support
 * rtgz stops being sad and goes to bed. Bye!
#ubuntuone 2009-12-02
<hackel> I copied 750 files of about 11M total into my Ubuntu One directory, and syncd appears to be caught in some kind of loop, using 100% cpu and calling calculate_hash over the same two directories over and over again.  Any ideas?
<__lucio__> hackel, put ubuntuone in debug, restart and contact facundobatista (tomorrow)
<facundobatista> hackel, don't, we already have a bug about that
<facundobatista> hackel, it's a known issue... stop the client and restart it
<facundobatista> hackel, and avoid renaming a directory from .u1conflict to a non-conflict name
<facundobatista> hackel, if you're interested, I can point you to the relevant bugs, for you to mark them as "it happens to me too"
<facundobatista> __lucio__, ^
<rtgz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne: This protocol is built on top of Google Protocol Buffers (a sort of fast binary XMLish schema language). This abstraction is to allow extension of the u1storage protocol with breaking compatibility.
<rtgz> wow
<JGJones> Hello
<JGJones> I'm having a bit of an issue logging into Ubuntu One via the website on Windows
<JGJones> Headed to http://one.ubuntu.com and then clicked on Sign in.
<JGJones> I log in successfully and I am taken back to the Ubuntu One homepage and it is still showing the same original page (Sign in) - how do I access my files?
<verterok> JGJones: hi, what browser are you using?
<rtgz> JGJones, could you please provide the version of you rbrowser?
<rtgz> verterok, ops, me is too slow today :)
<JGJones> sorry forgot to add that - latest version of Firefox
<verterok> rtgz: :)
<JGJones> And I'm on Windows Vista
<JGJones> I'm primarily after my Tomboy notes here.
<rtgz> JGJones, are you able to browse https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/ directly?
<JGJones> Ah yes I am thanks
<JGJones> that solve my problem - although the log in process is a tad broken?
<verterok> JGJones: I just login and it worked, FF3.5 @ Ubuntu
<rtgz> probably the log in process got some redirect loop, i.e. openid login targeted the sign in page...
 * rtgz checks on win 7 (emulated, so don't worry :) )
<verterok> JGJones: you can try removing the cookies
<JGJones> verterok, I'm on Windows Vista - however I did not have any problem on Ubuntu last time I did it.
<JGJones> Will try deleting cookies later on.
<rtgz> verterok, no, it is not cookies
<verterok> rtgz: you can reproduce it?
<rtgz> verterok, otherwise it would not be possible to access notes directly.
<JGJones> rtgz, did you get the same issue in Windows 7?
<rtgz> verterok, JGJones hey, i am still starting it... And it is already asking things about my virtual network and whether I like to allow firefox update to update my system...
 * JGJones goes to fire up Ubuntu - my notes aren't sync'ed...the one I wanted isn't there. Oh well.
 * rtgz is all for 'Synchronize Now!'-free notes syncing, simply to local CouchDB
<dobey> JGJones: clearing cache might help too
<rodrigo_> rtgz: that's coming soon, hopefully
<JGJones> rtgz - windows 7 can't still be starting up?
<rtgz> JGJones, nope, not reproducible and I don't think it is windows-specific, to be honest
<JGJones> Hmm ok
<JGJones> I'll clear out my cache and see if I can do it again
<rtgz> rodrigo_, yep, it is possible to set up a service that will read the .notes and put them to couchdb and fetch the updates from couchdb into notes but the applications might not be that happy about the files being changed while they are running...
<JGJones> OK panic's over folks
<rodrigo_> rtgz: well, the idea is to make tomboy write to couchdb directly
<rtgz> JGJones, were you redirected to the launchpad OpenID login page or the original ubuntuone page telling you to back up your life with the big SIGN IN button?
<JGJones> Just cleared out cache and things was fine once more.
<rtgz> rodrigo_, please please pick GNote :)
<rodrigo_> rtgz: I won't, but you can if you want :D
<JGJones> rtgz, When I went to Ubuntu One home page - clicked on the Big Red Sign In button - and was taken to the launchpad login page. I then logged in successfully and I was taken back to the ubuntu one home page...with the Big Red Sign In button.
<JGJones> After clearing out the cache - it works as expected - logging in takes me to the files page.
<rtgz> JGJones, okay... trying to reproduce...
<JGJones> so flushing out cache worked - although what caused it to not work in first place before clearing cache I have no idea.
<dobey> i think perhaps firefox incorrectly caches the login page, and the redirect after successful log-in causes it to load the wrong page from cache
<rtgz> dobey, the return_to should go to https://one.ubuntu.com/auth/complete/?janrain_nonce and afterwards the redirect is to https://one.ubuntu.com and yes, it is possible that the subsequent /files redirect failed. Just got it in lynx
<rtgz> dobey, no idea whether lynx is supported or not :)
<dobey> rtgz: i know what it *should* do
<rtgz> dobey, I believe you are in Foundations+, right ?
<dobey> no
<JGJones> well hope mine's just one of those random rare case
 * rtgz knows three new words, Desktop+, Foundations+ and Ops+ and tries to apply them whenever possible...
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hello: dopey CardinalFang Chipaca jblount rodrigo_ teknico thisfred, time for a meeting! Please respond with "me". We'll go in that order repeating statuses in the format: DONE / TODO / BLOCKED
<thisfred> dopey? :)
<jblount> Heh
<aquarius> thisfred does not belong to us ;)
<rodrigo_> :)
<jblount> Or his smarter and more aware cousin dobey
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> me
 * jblount is going to cut his fingers off later and try out some speech to txt software
<jblount> me
<aquarius> me
<vds1> me
<teknico> jblount, maybe only the second part, pretty please?
<dobey> me
<jblount> teknico: :)
<jblount> rodrigo_: At your leisure!
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Contacts picker. More music store discussions
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> teknico: go!
<teknico> DONE: started exposing SMS methods in Funambol Server API (#381398), discussed various Funambol issues with Funambol people, done some reviews
<teknico> TODO: do more reviews, finish exposing SMS methods in Funambol Server API (#381398), triage my 20 bugs
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: jblount
<jblount> DONE: Got a branch sorted to fix a bunch of bugs that kept dropping off my radar
<jblount> TODO: Land that branch, get started on some polish for the /files/ ui that has been on my todo list for a while
<jblount> BLOCKED: Seriously considering doing my normal run with a gorilla mask on. I can't make my mind up abut whether or not I would survive the whole run, or if I would have to take off the mask because of heat exhaustion.
<jblount> aquarius: ACK!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: music store planning; music store user flows mockup
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; write up things learned at UDS/sprint; work with rodrigo on Music Store, much more music store architecture planning; talk to thisfred and vds about sequence numbers etc
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> vds1: go
<vds1> DONE:updated bugs about migration to funambol v8 working on a branch to close #381398 mail to funambol support, skype with funambol, support ticketing with funambol support...ok you got it....
<vds1> TODO: finish the branch, talk with Chipaca and mattgriffin about clients,
<vds1> BLOCKED: nope
<vds1> dobey: go go go
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Triage, Arguing with Aquarius (it builds empires), Review of U1 Application Spec
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Finish Backporting, Triage, Prepare releases/SRUs
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> urbanape: wake up, before you go go
 * aquarius laughs
<dobey> jblount: you forgot him btw :)
<CardinalFang> DONE: attachments API work.
<CardinalFang> TODO: more attachments work.  Get it right the first time.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<dobey> jblount: re: gorilla suit, be wary of other gorillas searching for a mate
<jblount> dobey: I also called you dopey, I'm a bucket of broken today.
<jblount> dobey: Good point about gorillas-in-heat. Maybe I should skip the mask until I can confirm the amount of local apes.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, hey, nice, attachments stuff :)
<dobey> jblount: i don't know if you have any banana trees in mt. dora either, so you might starve
 * dobey discovers a new genre of music via spam
<rmcbride> dobey: actually bananas grow pretty well here
<dobey> rmcbride: i know. cypress gardens had plenty.
<rmcbride> hmm. I totally need to get some banana plants
<urbanape> DONE: Sick kid. Before that, keeping the dream of our new lazr-jsified ubuntuone-servers branch alive, still need to do a better job with lazr-js as a sourcedep (or full-on .deb)
<urbanape> soz, all
<urbanape> TODO: Go over my bug list. It's growing.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<dobey> rmcbride: i don't know if many people have them planted in suburban areas though :)
<rmcbride> dobey: my neighbors across the street have a plant I'm looking at now. It's about 20 feet tall
<rmcbride> or maybe more
<dobey> nice
<dobey> i wonder if i could grow one here
<aquarius> blimey, I'm meant to hack on lazr.js, aren't I?
<aquarius> had better do that. urbanape, if there's anything you'd like me to pick up there, let me know
<urbanape> aquarius: I wouldn't mind pairing with you on it
<aquarius> urbanape, happy to do so, when you're free
 * rtgz came with peace, from Empathy...
<rtgz> nope, my logger does not pick up IRC conversation, sad :(
<rtgz> re: bug #412716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412716 in ubuntuone-client "web ui should ellipsized filenames when too long" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412716
<aquarius> ?
<aquarius> is that the right number? :)
<rtgz> aquarius: yes, is there any image-like pastebin around here? :)
<rtgz> okay, will put to my local web server
<aquarius> imageshack.us?
<rtgz> http://buzz.rtg.in.ua/~rtg/truncating.png
<aquarius> rtgz, ah, I know that that bug number is right about the problem
<aquarius> I just don't understand what that's got to do with your logger not picking up IRC conversation :)
<aquarius> (also, add that image to the bug?)
<rtgz> so, re: the bug above - this looks pretty strange, to have filenames shortened in such a manner. This is a full-screen window on 1280x800 in firefox with pretty much default fonts
<rtgz> the logger is a completely separate thing, just needed some channel other than xmpp to test. Since this is my favorite.... :)
<aquarius> heh, gotcha
<aquarius> yeah, it's obviously a bug
<aquarius> jblount may be your chap for that, or urbanape
<rtgz> aquarius: it is just reminds me about 8.3 filenames
<jblount> rtgz: Yeah, the file names are too short. I've worked out what I'm going to do, just haven't landed the changes yet.
<aquarius> I thought jblount would already be on the case :P
<jblount> I'm planning on using a format similar to what gmail does, letting the filename trail off when it hits the edge of the row there.
<rtgz> jblount: ah, it's just it was marked as Fix Released, so I thought that it is too late :)
<jblount> At present I think we're being too clever and ending up making it yucky for most people.
<rtgz> jblount: 01-massi…ng).mp3
<rtgz> jblount: radiohea…ice.ogg
<rtgz> pretty much strange filenames for the audio files :)
<jblount> rtgz: You're seeing a "?" in the file name? That should be an ellipsis ("...")
<aquarius> it is an ellipsis
<rtgz> the process of finding the right file starts to be much more interesting...
<aquarius> jblount unicode fail :)
<jblount> lame
<aquarius> jblount, xchat-gnome shows it as an ellipsis
<rtgz> the first is massive attack by teardrop (theme song) and the second is Radiohead, Karma Police :)
<aquarius> rtgz, is that first one Daydreaming by Massive Attack?
<aquarius> ha!
<aquarius> wrong MA song.
<rtgz> aquarius: almost there, teardrop by massive attack :)
<jblount> aquarius: Stupid terminal window in propietary operating system that runs photoshop shows a "?" :p
<rtgz> jblount: it does not add readability too :)
<aquarius> jblount, there is a lesson, there ;-)
<jblount> aquarius: Noted!
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> I get ellipses, you get Photoshop
<rtgz> so, should I attach my screenshot of the scary filenames?
<aquarius> sounds like a fair division, to me
<rtgz> and I bet I can make a full folder of files with filenames that look like duplicates on the web ui... ;-)
<urbanape> rtgz: there's a second bug about making the truncation longer
<urbanape> but that bug is definitely done
<rtgz> urbanape: ah, so it started showing ellipses, but filenames became too short so that new bug says they should be longer, right?
<urbanape> rtgz: bug #451997
<jblount> That's what i get for not checking in to see what bug we're talking about!
<ubottu> Bug 451997 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/451997 is private
<urbanape> d'oh
<urbanape> private
<urbanape> why can't I make it public?
<rtgz> urbanape: Re bug #443121 - the tests here on a local pc also show the firefox is running instead of hanging :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443121 in bindwood "With Bindwood installed, Firefox is completely unresponsive" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443121
<urbanape> are you running my PPA package?
<jblount> urbanape: webkit
<jblount> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/451997/+index
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 451997 in ubuntuone-servers "Filenames shortened unnecessarily in the web UI" [Medium,Triaged]
<urbanape> jblount: aha
<urbanape> yeah, in Chromium
<jblount> urbanape: To be more clear, in webkit browsers the little edit icon doesn't show up.
<urbanape> that seems suboptimal
<rtgz> urbanape: yes, i am using the ppa version, however I don't understand how the bookmarks get organized, what are being synced, but that is completely another question.
<jblount> urbanape: Yeah, it's a known issue with a bug though.
<urbanape> well, we had an intentional goal of having no UI. Currently, we just sync all bookmarks to the desktop couchdb.
<urbanape> rtgz: we don't (yet) preserve the hierarchical ordering of bookmarks between machines using the same profile, but that's coming soon.
<urbanape> the unresponsiveness issues sorta trumped all development in that direction.
<urbanape> and I'm still a little unhappy with the current state of it. It cuts down the amount of work Bindwood does, but still causes a PITA lag on the first sync.
<urbanape> (for anyone with lots of bookmarks)
 * rtgz *whispers* favicons :)
<rtgz> and one more, urbanape, does deleting a bookmark in firefox trigger some action in Bindwood?
<urbanape> rtgz: yes, deleting in firefox marks the couchdb record as deleted, but doesn't actually delete. This is to allow secondary clients to delete local copies
<urbanape> (otherwise, secondary machines might re-propagate the same bookmark back up to couch, where it'd show up again on the first, leading to frustration, torches, and pitchforks)
<urbanape> favicons have been requested before.
<urbanape> we provide a view in futon for the deleted bookmarks, so if you know it's been deleted on all the appropriate client machines, you can delete the records from couch. Clumsy...
<CardinalFang> urbanape, what do you need for favicons?  Storage?
<urbanape> nah, it's just the way Firefox adds them to bookmark records.
<aquarius> favicons are tiny -- we could either make them attachments (ha! CardinalFang looks interested), or just base64-encode them
<urbanape> They're annotations, and happen out of band
<urbanape> I believe they're actually stored as URLs on the annotation
<urbanape> not hard, just needs tracking.
<urbanape> and Firefox usually does its own job of fetching them as the bookmark is accessed
<urbanape> (if it's not already set)
<aquarius> so they don't need storing at all, then?
<urbanape> probably not
<rtgz> urbanape: is deleting uses the desktopcouch approach, i.e. application_annotations["Ubuntu One"].["deleted"] ?
<urbanape> rtgz: it's a top-level field, not under application_annotations
<urbanape> it marks the record itself as deleted
<rtgz> urbanape: hm, when I tried to delete bookmarks via dc they all got new Ubuntu One/deleted annotation :-/
 * urbanape pokes someone in charge of dc. Like aquarius.
<urbanape> This doesn't feel like an application annotation. It's not application specific.
<urbanape> it's semantic to the record itself.
<aquarius> No, it isn't. But we can't just slam a top-level "deleted" field into any arbitrary record
<aquarius> it's in a_a.UbuntuOne because that's a sort of "semantic to the record but not at the top level" location
<rtgz> urbanape: yep, it does not, but "db.delete_record(document["id"])" insists on application_annotation...
<aquarius> and a_a.U1.deleted is a workaround for couch not yet supporting history.
<urbanape> aquarius: we can slam a top-level delete field if we account for it in the schema
<aquarius> yeah, but then everyone has to account for it in the schema :)
<urbanape> and?
 * rtgz starts the vm to give a screenshot of how the world looks like w/o favicons...
<aquarius> and then everyone has to rev their schema to not include it the day couch supports history
<aquarius> this is a wart, no two ways about it
<urbanape> right, but now I have to rev Bindwood, and provide for understanding both deletion markers.
<aquarius> urbanape, yeah, I know :(
<aquarius> I wish I had a better solution. i hate tagging stuff as deleted rather than actually deleting it :(
<rtgz> urbanape: or provide some conversion script that will "fix" the records
<urbanape> so, in the future, will couch propagate some sort of deletion event via _changes?
<urbanape> how will secondary machines know to delete a record?
<CardinalFang> I've been thinking about this.
<urbanape> rtgz: bleah.
<rtgz> aquarius: yes, btw, it takes real space on your server, e.g. my bookmarks now weight 6 Mb of not-accountable-on-the-web space, notes take 8Mb and it is grooowing...
<urbanape> I'd rather keep the code around as a sign of shame. Like a big read "A"
<urbanape> red, even
<aquarius> rtgz, have you compressed your DBs?
<aquarius> urbanape, I *think*, and I'm not sure about this, that if you see a space where you want to put a record, you should check whether there *used* to be a record there by looking in the history. I think
<urbanape> wha?
<rtgz> aquarius: okay, bookmarks now weight 6Mb and notes take 3 :)
<aquarius> heh
<aquarius> rtgz, so you actually have 6MB of bookmarks?
<urbanape> actually, that will require clients to try and push every bookmark on every start
<urbanape> which gets back to a huge pile of PITA.
<aquarius> urbanape, this is why I'm not sure about exactly how it should work
<rtgz> aquarius: actually this is why i wanted to delete all duplicating records and instead received 1000 records "marked" as deleted...
<urbanape> CardinalFang: you want to elaborate on your thoughts for delete propagation?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, we may not get undo support in couchdb soon.  Perhaps we should plan a true expunging method.  Along with deleted-p, add a deleted date.  The desktopcouch service could sweep out all records that are more than N months old.  With vigilance and timing, deleted records would disappear.
<urbanape> I'm genuinely curious
<aquarius> urbanape, I think there's a distinction between *actually deleted* (which is indicated by a_a.U1.deleted at the moment, and will eventually be indicated by the record not being there but being in the history), and Bindwood's notion of deletion-for-propagation (indicated by "deleted" at the top level)
<aquarius> I'm having difficulty articulating the precise difference, but I think they indicate different things
<urbanape> CardinalFang: I suggested to SteveA before he left that we might try a heuristic where each client that is involved in the process tags the record in Couch saying, "ACKD"
<urbanape> then, when all machines in the account have hit it, we can safely be sure it's been deleted from all instances in play.
<aquarius> you can't know how many machines there are, though
<urbanape> sure you can
<aquarius> or, at least, any one given machine can't know that "all the other machines have hit this record, so I can delete it"
<urbanape> they're the ones associated with the account.
<rtgz> aquarius: and if one of the machines died or deassociated then this record will stay forever
<urbanape> it wouldn't be any one of the machines/
<aquarius> that only works in an Ubuntu One world, not a world with LAN pairing in it too...
<CardinalFang> urbanape, desktopcouch is bigger than Ubuntu One.
<urbanape> maybe we handle it centrally.
<urbanape> CardinalFang: yeah, but we can handle the cleanup for our users, and let other desktopcouch networks come up with their own policy.
<urbanape> what's wrong with differentiation along service lines?
<aquarius> because if I have all but one of my machines paired with U1 and one machine LAN-paired, that LAN-paired machine won't get to see the deleted record
<aquarius> so it'll put it back into couch, and then it'll appear everywhere else again
<urbanape> aquarius: I fail to see the distinction you mentioned previously between "really deleted" and "deleted for the purpose of propagation". Secondary machines still need to recognize a record that should be deleted locally.
<urbanape> aquarius: that case seems more than a little degenerate
<CardinalFang> Is that the same question?  I thought aq had some idea about browser behavior only.
<urbanape> (as an aside: after a long holiday with no real adult conversation, I find this utterly fascinating)
<aquarius> the difference between really-deleted and deleted-for-propagation is that we're working around a deficiency in CouchDB's replication engine
<aquarius> because it doesn't propagate deletes.
<urbanape> CardinalFang: not sure. There are two things here: proper ways to mark records as deleted, considering that Couch DB record is canonical, so all clients have a go at deleting locally, and knowing when we can safely delete couch records "for real"
<aquarius> syncdaemon does, for example
<urbanape> well, we're making it propagate deletions.
<rtgz> aquarius: are you sure it does not? I remember killing the entries from the database and they did not return from the server afterwards...
<aquarius> o rly?
<aquarius> hm
<CardinalFang> urbanape, we're making it propagage an additional revision that has an element that says "ignore me please."
<aquarius> rtgz, urbanape, your two cases are diametrically opposite one another. They can't both be true :-)
<rtgz> delete_all_records.py.. need to locate this in the IRC logs
<urbanape> CardinalFang: yes, we're exploiting a new revision, but the upside is, we're propagating deletions.
<urbanape> a "deletion event" in _changes, for instance, would still be a document with a revision
<urbanape> it would just be a lot smaller.
<urbanape> s/would/could/
<CardinalFang> urbanape, yes, as we have designed it for current usage.  This is a hack.
<rtgz> thisfred	rtagger:  joshuahoover  #474170 has a script to *permanently* delete all documents from a database. Use with appropriate caution.
<rtgz> ubottu: bug #474170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 474170 in desktopcouch "Deleted synchronized database always come back with the next sync" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/474170
<urbanape> CardinalFang: well, I'm gonna place it just on the side of "elegant"
<urbanape> including it in _changes feels right to me. Whether it's an annotation that makes the record grow, or it were better about "wipe out everything but its uuid and a note to the effect that clients should delete" isn't too important to me.
 * rtgz starts liking trackerd once he has all IRC logs from #ubuntuone locally
<CardinalFang> It's a hack because if we remove the record from the database, then when we next ask a peer "I have set(a,b,d), what do you have?" and they say "Oh, I have c too!", we will still say "Send us C!" even though we removed C 10 minutes ago.
<aquarius> rtgz, log into couch! :)
<rtgz> I guess i'll need to check what happens to my bookmarks if i delete them in such way. The second couchdb is running in the VM so the effect should be seen shortly
<CardinalFang> It would be nicer if couchdb said instead, "Aw, I know of C and Idon't want it.  KTHXBYE."
<rtgz> rtg@buzz:~/Downloads$ python delete_all_docs.py bookmarks => 1142 records permanently deleted, wow
<rtgz> Ubuntu One finished updating 0 files
<rtgz> awesome notification popped up :)
<rtgz> aquarius: it took me 10 minutes to realize what you told me :). Trackerd does not search couchdb, sorry ;(
<aquarius> rtgz, ah, not what I meant -- I meant, save irc logs into couch too, and then you can search it all there
<rtgz> aquarius: yep, xmpp conversations are ok, but IRC seem to require more attention and a test channel :)
<rtgz> aquarius: i mean xmpp MUC
<urbanape> CardinalFang: It's not just that, though! Couch not wanting it is not the same thing. In fact, it's not about what Couch wants. It's about what the user wants. Couch is acting as a proxy for the user. "The user wants this record deleted. So, delete it."
<rtgz> The vm just notified me that my files are up to date, then updated some more files and notified me again, repeated 3 times :-/
<urbanape> we *need* to propagate the semantics of that intent, not just the record (heh) of its deletion once upon a time.
<CardinalFang> urbanape, I don't think we're talking on the same level.  All I am saying is we have 1) ignore this forever and 2) expunge this information but get it back if someone else has it.
<rtgz> Is it only me or desktopcouch puts couchdb.html that contains an invalid port, on every system startup...
<aquarius> rtgz, CardinalFang may have already fixed that in trunk
<CardinalFang> I think I have, rtgz.
 * rtgz is waiting for the bookmarks either to appear or to disappear...
<urbanape> rtgz: if you're using my PPA packaged bindwood, it won't push them again.
<rtgz> CardinalFang: are you talking about the notifications or couchdb.html?
<urbanape> it only pushes newer bookmarks than the last known last_modified bookmark on subsequent starts of Firefox.
<rtgz> urbanape: i am just waiting for the bookmarks to disappear from the second couchdb instance...
<rtgz> urbanape: or to appear again in the first one
<CardinalFang> rtgz, I think desktopcouch starting up is fixed in trunk.  It fails to start the first time on some small fraction of machines.
<CardinalFang> It's a timing bug caused by a wrong assumption about pid file and socket availability.
<rtgz> CardinalFang: is it possible to teach couchdb to provide the required info itself and not to search through file handles?
<urbanape> rtgz: ah, between couches, gotcha.
<CardinalFang> rtgz, yes, in that it's open source and mutable and they might accept patches.
<urbanape> CardinalFang: 2 is only a concern in aquarius' degenerate use of the system. I think U1 can offer the ability to act as reliable steward for the registered machines.
<urbanape> If the user wants to entrust the replication to another machine outside that circle, they need to take additional steps to ensure that records are properly deleted when they should be.
<aquarius> there's a difference between "Ubuntu One is more reliable" and "if you don't use Ubuntu One you are *guaranteed* to be fucked by Bindwood"
<aquarius> the latter seems a bit unfair, since we're making Ubuntu One be a Bindwood dependency
<urbanape> how is that unfair? Use U1 in the manner intended, and you'll be fine. Get clever and you have to stay clever.
<aquarius> and I don't think we should do that
<aquarius> there is no way of being clever, though
<aquarius> if your definition of clever is "configure Bindwood correctly" then that's sorta OK. If your definition of clever is "never delete any bookmarks, or patch Bindwood" then that's unreasonable, I think
<CardinalFang> Let's pause a moment and decide if there's another way than assume a canonical listing of hosts. (har.)
<urbanape> no, when I'm talking clever, I'm talking about the guy who not only uses U1's desktop couch replication, but adds his own running on a slice into the mix.
<urbanape> CardinalFang: timestamping and acting after X months is just as surprising when the user starts up his long synced netbook six months later and now all these old bookmarks he doesn't care about get thrown back into the mix.
<aquarius> urbanape, yeah, but that's my point -- what you're suggesting is that LAN paired desktopcouches and Bindwood are fundamentally incompatible.
<aquarius> urbanape, that is: Bindwood depends on you having an Ubuntu One account
<urbanape> pause
<urbanape> not at all.
<urbanape> what I'm suggesting:
<urbanape> we use delete flags to propagate deletions to clients.
<urbanape> U1 offers a service whereby:
<urbanape> clients who's acked a deletion make note of themselves on the record somehow (hand wavy)
<urbanape> when all clients in an account have acked, delete the actual record in Couch.
<CardinalFang> urbanape, Using U1 as a list of hosts fails if any of 1) user discards computer and doesn't remove U1 token, 2) if user has any paired peers, 3) user has more than one service, 4) user has no service, 5) that Fedora guy ports to Fedora and it doesn't support the same host listing.
<urbanape> that can be done even in a LAN environment, just takes coordination.
<aquarius> urbanape, when you delete the record in couch, a LAN-paired server will just put it back, no?
<aquarius> at least, any LAN-paired server that hasn't seen it will just put it back
<urbanape> that's a degenerate case where a user has both: u1 and a LAN-paired server. That's clever, and they need to stay clever.
<urbanape> if a user is purely lan based, they'll have to roll their own solution.
<aquarius> yeah, but what I'm saying is: there is no way of them *being* clever. There's no way for them to avoid the situation where a LAN server puts their bookmarks back
<rtgz> hm, latest info from vm replication dates back to 2009-11-30...
<aquarius> which means that anyone who has a LAN-paired desktopcouch can't delete bookmarks
<CardinalFang> They don't have to be pure.  They only need a single computer that U1 doesn't know about.
<aquarius> which means that Bindwood doesn't work properly if you have any LAN-paired servers
<urbanape> "doctor, it hurts when I do this."
<urbanape> it works if you only use LAN-paired servers
<aquarius> ahem. LAN pairing is a proper documented designed-in-from-the-beginning use of desktopcouch. It is not an extra bag hung on the side at the last minute.
<aquarius> How does it work if you only use LAN-paired servers? The deletion never happens, then. If you're OK with the deletion never happening, then why do we need it in an Ubuntu One world?
<urbanape> then keep the bloody records around and let the user delete them manually through futon when they're sure all their clients have dealt with them properly.
<aquarius> personally...that's what I think we should do, which is basically what we're doing at the moment, no?
<urbanape> then it works in whatever orgyistic haze the user has set up.
<CardinalFang> urbanape, Back to this -- "timestamping and acting after X months is just as surprising when the user starts up his long synced netbook six months later and now all these old bookmarks he doesn't care about get thrown back into the mix"
<CardinalFang> "Back into the mix" is still marked "ignore this -- it's called 'deleted'".
<urbanape> aquarius: yes, I was trying to address, for U1 users (see the channel we're in?) a means to automatically clean up.
 * aquarius laughs
<urbanape> CardinalFang: not if the recently awoken client has that bookmark in play.
<urbanape> it'll go back into Couch as a new bookmark.
<CardinalFang> "In play"?
<urbanape> if it never got wind of the delted record, and that record has since been expunged.
<aquarius> I think clean-up isn't that important, esecially since at some point we'll have history, and then nothing ever gets cleaned up
<CardinalFang> urbanape, Oh, well it would get the new revision which clobbers it whenever it replicates to anywhere.
<urbanape> right, but client A, which six months ago deleted this bookmark would suddenly have it appear again.
<rtgz> Test completed: the real couchdb received 42 new bookmarks, the vm one remained with 1000+ bookmarks. Is it really making the same content available on all machines?
<urbanape> aquarius: I think you're right. It just feels needlessly cluttered and sending people to futon to clean up after themselves is kinda lackluster.
<CardinalFang> urbanape, Yes, certainly.  That's the time out.  What is reasonable delay between mark-as-deleted-so-it's-propagated and assume-everything-is-finished-and-expunge-old-records.
<CardinalFang> ?
<urbanape> inf - 1
<aquarius> urbanape, I agree with you. This is why I think the real way to solve this is to actually delete the record (but keep it in history) and have the delete propagate, and have every bindwood check history before writing. That entirely solves the problem, but gives us the extra one of bindwood hammering the crap out of desktopcouch on startup
<CardinalFang> Dang.  I was hoping for inf - 3.
<CardinalFang> That's sooner.
<urbanape> I'd still like to know how the presence of history is going to help. Presumably, this will require a full-on try-to-push-everything-on-every-start to check, "Should I still care about this one? This one? Have you got this one?"
<urbanape> aquarius: woops, was typing all that when you just said it.
<urbanape> that seems poo.
<aquarius> yep, that's exactly what I think should happen. If that's inefficient, we should think of a way of making it less so.
<aquarius> I can think of a few
<urbanape> what's our real concern here?
<urbanape> db bloat?
<aquarius> that's not *my* concern, but then I've got an 80GB hard drive. :)
<urbanape> I've got 500GB, here's a nickel.
<CardinalFang> :)
<aquarius> like, for example, have bindwood add a validator document that prevents pushing a bookmark if the identical one exists in history
<urbanape> so, one thing we could do.
<urbanape> does history only capture deletions?
<aquarius> urbanape, mine's SSD. If you've got a half-terabyte SSD it didn't cost no damned five cents :P
<urbanape> no, not SSD.
<aquarius> history is entirely theoretical at this point
<rtgz> aquarius: true, i got 1000 bookmarks and only 50 of them were not duplicates
<aquarius> the assumption is that it will capture every change
<urbanape> CardinalFang: is it possible to infer even non-U1 participants by finding out who all is in a replication network?
<aquarius> nope
<urbanape> well, that's dumb.
<aquarius> not without complicated collaboration between all the participants
<CardinalFang> It's complicated.  Theoretically, yes.
<aquarius> pairing is not everyone-to-everyone
<CardinalFang> The coordination will have to be asynchronous.
<CardinalFang> And there is no obvious ringleader.
<aquarius> I mean, record deletion would be doable: a give server says "I will only mark this record as seen by me if it's already been seen by all my pairs"
<CardinalFang> We could elect one, but that might be a bad choice (e.g. offline often computer)
<aquarius> and then when you see a record which is already seen by you, you can delete it
<aquarius> but that requires some testing to be sure it works :P
<urbanape> so, what about a big red button that does our Jeeves act.
<urbanape> bah.
<urbanape> the whole notion of purging is anathema to our target audience. Hell, I use mutt and I hate to have to purge.
<aquarius> actually...that coordination method would work, wouldn't it?
 * CardinalFang is thinking.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I don't think it works.  We're not trying to be conservative with marking as deleted?  Overuse of the I-have-seen flag/set/list is not the problem.  Knowing whether there is something else that has it is the problem.
<CardinalFang> (That's not a question, sentence two.)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yeah, but if a machine has  marked a record as "I have seen this" then it can be assumed to have dealt with it, i.e., to have deleted the bookmark
<aquarius> so you need to establish whether all machines have seen it
<CardinalFang> There's no place that can start the process.  It's deadlocked at the start, right?
<aquarius> if you refuse to mark a record as seen until all your pairs have seen it (other than the pair you got it from), then any machine which gets a record which it has already seen can know that it's OK
<thisfred> bbiab
<aquarius> nope, that's what the (other than the pair you got it from) is for
<aquarius> imagine A-B-C-D-E, paired in a line like that. A marks deleted. It replicates to B, C, D, E, E says "I got this from D, I have no other pairs, mark it as seen by E and delete the record"
<aquarius> er, delete the bookmark
<aquarius> it then goes all the way back down the lne to A
<aquarius> which says "I got this from B, I have no other pairs, mark it as seen by me, and delete the bookmark"
<aquarius> goes back down the line through C to D, which marks it as seen (got it from C, already seen by E) and then goes back down the line to A and E, both of which delete it
<aquarius> I think
<aquarius> need to write something that tests this :)
<thisfred> aquarius: CardinalFang I'm not sure that we're not actually reinventing replication here. What is the problem we're solving again?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, we don't know the source of the record.  Imagine two hosts.  Both have a record.  If each is waiting for the other to say "everyone I know has updated this record" then neither will be first.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, nope, because when host2 gets it, it says "all my pairs except the sender (host1) have seen this" (because it *has* no pairs)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, we're trying to invent expunging of records.
<joshuahoover> rtgz: ah, thanks for the script
<CardinalFang> We don't know "sender"
<aquarius> ah, pants, we don't, do we
<thisfred> CardinalFang: and the problem is hard because of *when* to do this?
<rtgz> joshuahoover: o_O what script?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, it's hard because we don't want to keep a record of what we have locally  expunged and we don't know all hosts in the replication network.
<joshuahoover> rtgz: (11:42:30 AM) rtgz: thisfred	rtagger:  joshuahoover  #474170 has a script to *permanently* delete all documents from a database. Use with appropriate caution.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: but expunging means *actually* deleting the record, rather than marking it deleted, correct? When we do that, it will just replicate everywhere. What am I missing?
<CardinalFang> "it?"
<CardinalFang> what will replicate everywhere?
<aquarius> thisfred, the problem is that if a record just vanishes, Bindwood will say "I have a bookmark that's not in couch!" and just recreate the record
<thisfred> the deletion
<thisfred> aquarius: then there's something wrong with bindwood
<rtgz> joshuahoover: ah, i got the whole line copied from IRC log :), this was said by thisfred and the script is also by thisfred :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, that's what we're assuming (!?) is false.
<aquarius> thisfred, because bindwood doesn't get told about deletions, it just sees the result (the record is not there) and it can't tell if it's not there because it was deleted, or because it was never there
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah, so bindwood will need to keep track of that then
<aquarius> thisfred, how do you propose it works? bindwood can't watch _changes -- bindwood might not be running when the replication happened
<CardinalFang> Not just bindwood.  All apps.
<thisfred> aquarius: does not need to, it can call changes with a since param
<aquarius> thisfred, bindwood can't keep track of it. There's no way of asking couch "did there used to be a record with ID xxxxx"?
<thisfred> aquarius: not all apps will want to know:
<aquarius> thisfred, that only works if the database ha not been compacted in the meantime, as i understand it
<thisfred> it only breaks if the data is stored in two place
<thisfred> s
<thisfred> if couch is really the backend, then gone is gone right? doesn't matter if it was ever there
<thisfred> if an app stores things internally *and* in couch
<CardinalFang> Okay, aquarius, urbanape, thisfred, I'm satisfied in saying "records can not be expunged yet".  When they can, it will be couchdb implementing it, not us, anyway.
<thisfred> then it needs to keep track of deletions etc.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I still don't understand: couchdb can delete documents, and if they are deleted on node 1, all other nodes that replicate from it, will also delete the record
<CardinalFang> thisfred, really?  This surprises me.
<thisfred> that's how replication works
<CardinalFang> If so, that solves the problem.
<urbanape> I need to pause and beg off for a bit to help with bug wrangling.
<thisfred> I would think so,
<aquarius> that means that bindwood will *have* to watch _changes and call it with _since
<thisfred> aquarius: why?
<thisfred> aquarius: because it does store the bookmarks internally as well?
<aquarius> thisfred, because it needs to know the difference between "this was deleted" and "this was never here"
<thisfred> then yes
<urbanape> aquarius: that's what Bindwood does now, anyway.
<aquarius> thisfred, yes, Firefox stores the bookmarks internally, and bindwood syncs between the Firefox store and Couch. It doesn't *replace* the firefox store with couch.
<thisfred> aquarius: right
<urbanape> correct
<thisfred> and other apps will have the same problem, though not all apps
<thisfred> so we might build some infrastructure for that
<aquarius> urbanape, so...it's _changes, I think
<urbanape> what is?
<thisfred> but couchdb itsel;f does not have thius problem
<aquarius> urbanape, the solution; then you can tell the difference between "this was deleted" and "this was never there"
<thisfred> ok now I really have to walk the dog
<urbanape> I'm still not following, and I have to run and handle Lex. aquarius, let's talk about this in a bit, if you're up for it. Incidentally, I'm okay with not auto-expunging now.
<urbanape> (for the time being)
<aquarius> urbanape, yeah, I have to go out in about an hour
<aquarius> so  tomorrow
<thisfred> back, dog didn't like the rain
<felipe1> I'm having problems with my ubuntu one...
<felipe1> by mistake I erase all the authorized computers from the web page, and now I can't add a new one there. I start the client and doesn't prompt me for an authorization, it just tries to connect and it can't
<felipe1> is somebody here that can help?
<rtgz> felipe1: yup
<felipe1> so, what do i do? did you read my problem?
<rtgz> felipe1: first of all, the default check for most known issues:
<rtgz> wget http://ubuntuone-client-diagnose.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<rtgz> python ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<rtgz> download the ubuntuone-client-diagnose file and run the script in the terminal
<felipe1> it says that no issues were detected
<rtgz> felipe1: okay, then quit the client completely and start it from the terminal - ubuntuone-client-applet :)
<verterok> felipe1: do you have any u1 token in your keyring?
<felipe1> no that I know of
 * rtgz notes that he needs to check for keyring first....
<felipe1> oh, sorry, i misread... i don't know what a u1 token is... how do i check that
<rtgz> verterok: may I?
<verterok> rtgz: sure
<verterok> felipe1: go to: Applications -> Accesories --> Encryption and Passwords (or a similar name)
 * verterok is using kde ATM
<rtgz> felipe1: Open Applications/Accessories/Passwords and Encryption Keys, navigate to login keyring, unlock it (if it is locked) and check that you have UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com
<verterok> rtgz: thanks
<felipe1> is Gnome... I'm there
<verterok> rtgz: we can check this in your diagnose script ;)
<felipe1> I don't have that token
<rtgz> verterok: yup, pretty easily and will provide far better diagnostic...
<felipe1> so now what?
<rtgz> felipe1: okay, so you don't have the token. What browser are you using? Are you able to open the page with "xdg-open http://www.ubuntu.com" in the terminal?
<felipe1> I'm using firefox, and chrome... and I can open both
<felipe1> with the xdg-open command changing my preferences to any of the two browsers
<rtgz> felipe1: no, i mean is the browser actually opening on xdg-open http://www.ubuntu.com ?
<felipe1> yes it is
<felipe1> I meant that it opens that webpage in any of the two, my default was chrome, but I just changed it to firefox just in case
<felipe1> and it open in both
<rtgz> felipe1: then we'll need the logs from you, can you paste ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<dobey> felipe1: you aren't getting an error dialog or anything either?
<felipe1> nope
<felipe1> the thing that happen was that I accidentally erase all my authorized computers from the website... and now I can't connect to ubuntu one, and the applet is not giving me an option to authorize this computer again
<rtgz> felipe1: and follow-up to the former question about starting up ubuntuone-client-applet in the terminal, could you please do that for the time being?
<felipe1> I just pasted it there
<rtgz> felipe1: could you provide the URL?
<felipe1> I already did, it's running from the terminal already
<felipe1> sorry, I forgot, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/333340/
<rtgz> felipe1: i assume that applet did not print anything weird on startup, right?
<felipe1> yes, it didn't
<felipe1> it's running like nothing is wrong, but I just can't connect
<rtgz> felipe1: okay, try to change the debug level for the applet/oauth log, I'll give you a command in a sec
<dobey> hrmmmm
<felipe1> ok
 * rtgz is probably missing something obvious
<felipe1> do you think that if I erase the "Desktop couch user authentication" from my passwords, UbuntuOne will ask me to authorized my computer again?
<dobey> maybe but i doubt it
<felipe1> I'm going to give it a try...
<felipe1> I think that the computer thinks it's still authorized to log in, but the service isn't letting it, but there must be a log or some debug command where we can see that...
<rtgz> felipe1: just in case, here's the sed statement:
<rtgz> sudo sed -i s/logging.INFO/logging.DEBUG/ /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/logger.py
<felipe1> thanks... I was waiting for it, before I erase those keys
<dobey> i did just find a bug though, which i will fix real quick. but it shouldn't be causing any issues, just an efficiency problem
<rtgz> felipe1: afterwards, quit the applet and start it again. oauth-login.log shoudl contain much more info after you start the applet, so please pastebin it again
<felipe1> ok
<felipe1> now it worked!
<felipe1> I didn't get any messages on the terminal, but my browser opened and asked me to authorized my laptop
<felipe1> after doing the sed command
<rtgz> felipe1: so you removed the keys and restarted the applet, right?
<felipe1> yes
<dobey> weird
<rtgz> felipe1: then it was not the sed command that fixed that
<felipe1> of course not... but I just said that after this procedure (the sed command) it worked
<rtgz> felipe1: you can undo the change by:
<rtgz> sudo sed -i s/logging.DEBUG/logging.INFO/ /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/logger.py
<felipe1> do i have to quit the UbuntuOne before I run that comment?
<felipe1> command*
<rtgz> felipe1: no, that simply changes the sources that is already read, so it will be applied only the next time you run the applet
<felipe1> oh i see
<rtgz> dobey: desktopcouch pairing prevents the OAuth?..
<felipe1> thanks guys a lot
<felipe1> bye
<rtgz> there is something I do not get
<dobey> rtgz: no...
<dobey> rtgz: the code that pairs desktopcouch doesn't get hit until after the "allow this computer" stuff happens, and was successful
<rtgz> the bad thing about diagnose script is that it rules out too many of the easily-detected things leaving the ones that are not that trivial...
<Goliath> Hi all, I'm using karmic, I'm logged in one.ubuntu.com and my computer is registered BUT I can't sync from applet, any ideas?
<jblount> Goliath: Hi! What does "can't sync from the applet" mean? What happens when you put files into ~/Ubuntu One/ ?
<Goliath> I have created a new file in ~/Ubuntu One
<Goliath> but the applet cannot connect to ubuntu.com
<jblount> Goliath: Eureeka! So when you click on "connect" it's not connecting?
<Goliath> yep
<Goliath> jblount: yes when i click on "connect" anything happens.
<rtgz> Goliath: could you please run the diagnostic script:
<rtgz> wget http://ubuntuone-client-diagnose.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<rtgz> python ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<rtgz> Goliath: execute this in terminal to make sure you are not hitting a well-known bug
<Goliath> Checking your Ubuntu One client...
<Goliath> No issues were detected.
<Goliath> Done.
<jblount> Goliath: Could you paste the results of this: tail ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log
<Goliath> Unable to contact NetworkManager
<Goliath> Avvio client Ubuntu One versione 1.0.2
<Goliath> Unable to contact NetworkManager
<Goliath> Avvio client Ubuntu One versione 1.0.2
<Goliath> Unable to contact NetworkManager
<Goliath> Avvio client Ubuntu One versione 1.0.2
<Goliath> Avvio client Ubuntu One versione 1.0.2
<Goliath> Avvio client Ubuntu One versione 1.0.2
<Goliath> Avvio client Ubuntu One versione 1.0.2
<Goliath> Avvio client Ubuntu One versione 1.0.2
<Goliath> Avvio = Starting
<dobey> jblount: s/paste/pastebin/ when you ask for that info :)
<jblount> dobey: Right on.
<jblount> Goliath: Do you currently use NetworkManager? The current stable client requires it.
 * rtgz broke NM detection? O_O
<jblount> Goliath: I think ppa has a version that dobey has fixed this though.
<dobey> no i think he installed NM yesterday to fix that
<Goliath> jblount: could you tell me y nm is needed?
<dobey> otherwise it would repeat with the later Starting messages
<Goliath> yes i did
<rtgz> dobey: yes, true,
<jblount> Goliath: No, it is a mystery to me. I am a lowly writer of html.
<dobey> Goliath: it's not, but there is a bug in the stable version in Karmic currently. there is a fix for it and I am working on getting it into an update for karmic :)
<Goliath> oh
<Goliath> and just another thing
<Goliath> cancel
<Goliath> the last
<Goliath> I need to make more proof before ask for
<Goliath> nm is running
<Goliath> anyway
<dobey> actually
<dobey> you're using manually configured network, right?
<Goliath> yn
<Goliath> i have configured /etc/network/interface
<Goliath> but
<dobey> right
<Goliath> there's an instance of nm running
<dobey> yes
<Goliath> device not handled
<Goliath> is what nm says to me
<dobey> i think the problem you're seeing now is maybe that nm is reporting it's disconnected
<rtgz> dobey: the script checks that NM returns CONNECTED state,
<dobey> nm-tool|grep "^State"
<rtgz> Goliath: could you pastebin the output of nm-tool, just to make sure
<dobey> Goliath: what does that say^
<dobey> oh, it might not be State in italian
<dobey> i don't know if that is translated or not
<Goliath> NetworkManager Tool
<Goliath> State: connected
<Goliath> - Device: eth0 -----------------------------------------------------------------
<Goliath>   Type:              Wired
<Goliath>   Driver:            forcedeth
<Goliath>   State:             unmanaged
<Goliath>   Default:           no
<dobey> ok
<Goliath>   HW Address:        00:11:....
<Goliath>   Capabilities:
<Goliath>     Carrier Detect:  yes
<Goliath>     Speed:           100 Mb/s
<Goliath>   Wired Properties
<Goliath>     Carrier:         on
<dobey> so it says it is connected, so that's not the issue
<Goliath> yes but it also says: unmanaged
<Goliath> so
<Goliath> the connection is up but not with nm
<Goliath> is that correct?
<dobey> yes, that is fine
<dobey> we just check for the global state
<dobey> which is "connected" for you
<Goliath> ok
<rtgz> Goliath: Can you check that you have an "Ubuntu One" token in your keyring (Applications/Accessories/Passwords and Encryption Keys / login keyring) - will be different in Italian, i guess?
 * rtgz sounds like a broken record
<Goliath> yes
<Goliath> I have the token
<Goliath> by the way
<Goliath> if the connection of ubuntuone is handled by nm if nm can't manage it
<Goliath> how can it check UID and PWD?
<dobey> it's not handled by nm
<dobey> Goliath: UID and PWD are not relevant really
<Goliath> I don't understand why nm is needed
<Goliath> and i really think that's the problem
<dobey> it's not, and it's not the problem
<dobey> well it's needed because there is a bug with the handling of NM status in 1.0.2
<Goliath> Hmmm
<dobey> but as I said, I am working on getting the fix into an update for karmic
<rtgz> Goliath: can you start the applet from the command line, just to make sure it is not printing anything unusual, ubuntuone-client-applet?
<dobey> your issue is definitely not related to NM
<dobey> that much i can tell :)
<Goliath> ok :-)
<Goliath> rgtz: -v?
<Goliath> The applet says nothing
<rtgz> Goliath: ok, one more, totally unrelated, but still something:
<Goliath> and the flag -v is useless
<rtgz>  /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<rtgz> and then
<rtgz>  /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<Goliath> what are those files?
<rtgz> this should restart the service, then restart the applet
<rtgz> Goliath: these are the files that control the CouchDB instance running on your machine. CouchDB stores some information about your setup so it may be related
<Goliath> ls
<Goliath> sorry i was chatting with bash ;-)
<rtgz>  /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service will keep the terminal, so please don't kill it :)
<Goliath> the applet says is updating
<Goliath> but it's not true
<rtgz> Could you execute u1sdtool --current-transfers ?
<rtgz> Goliath: ^ *please
<Goliath> sure
<Goliath> Current uploads: 0
<Goliath> Current downloads: 0
<Goliath> i don't know
<Goliath> but seems to be bad
<dobey> me either :)
<rtgz> Goliath: do you use any proxies ?
<Goliath> privoxy
<Goliath> oops
<Goliath> no
<rtgz> Goliath: and now could you paste the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com and tell us the url ?
<Goliath> it is not the reason
<rtgz> Goliath: i guess the privoxy is just used by your browser, you have a direct connection otherwise, right?
<Goliath> yes but you know computer have a dark soul isn't it?
<Goliath> yes but you know computers have a dark soul isn't it?
<Goliath> sorry
 * rtgz recalls.. privoxy... is it still replacing all occurrences of open() to privoxyOpen() throughout the page even outside the <script/> tags? It was funny to read the perl code with such substitutions...
<Goliath> http://paste.ubuntu.com/333391/
<rtgz> Goliath: and clicking connect does not work now, right?
<Goliath> exactly
<Goliath> yes
<Goliath> and i'm logged in
<Goliath> with a trusted computer
<Goliath> this connection worked only one time
<rtgz> Goliath: would you be so kind as to remove the Ubuntu One token from the key ring and try to reauthorize. Something is really strange here
<Goliath> done
<dobey> i think it's a planetary alignment thing
<Goliath> ahahah
<rtgz> dobey: nope, this is reproducible, somehow, but I can't find the way
<rtgz> The curse of the developer is that everything works perfectly on his own computer...
<Goliath> ok
<Goliath> I deleted the token
<Goliath> logged out from the site
<Goliath> relogged in in the site
<Goliath> and try to "connect"
<Goliath> and....
<Goliath> ...
<rtgz> Goliath: and click connect...
<rtgz> ...
<Goliath> it doesn't work
<Goliath> :-(
<rtgz> Goliath: okay, now the last thing, could you please try to remove the DesktopCouch tokens also found in the keyring?
<rtgz> then restart the applet and try to connect
<rtgz> if that fails, try to restart the couchdb as described earlier, restart the applet and try to connect
<Goliath> but
<Goliath> the token isn't the way the service authenticate himself to the system
<Goliath> ?
<Goliath> I mean
<nessita1> Goliath: quick question... do you have throttling enabled on your syncdaemon.config?
<nessita1> syncdaemon.conf*
<Goliath> where is syncdaemon?
<rtgz> nessita1: already ruled out by the diagnostic script :(
<nessita1> rtgz: oh... wasn't aware of that :-/
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> yeah, i just connected just fine :(
<nessita1> Goliath: $HOME/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf but seems like that's not the issue
<dobey> Goliath: check ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<rtgz> Goliath: the data is not affected, the desktopcouch service will recreate the tokens as needed
<Goliath> anyway
<Goliath> [bandwidth_throttling]
<Goliath> on = True
<Goliath> read_limit = -1
<Goliath> write_limit = -1
<nessita1> that's the problem!
<dobey> indeed
<nessita1> Goliath: set on = False
<nessita1> Goliath: prior to that, close the applet, modify the config, reopen the applet
<dobey> thanks nessita1
<nessita1> Goliath: modify the config using a text editor, not the applet
 * rtgz goes to rewrite the detection... HOW...
<nessita1> dobey: :-) this issue stole hours of my life a while ago
<Goliath> ok
<Goliath> just a second
<Goliath> I have deleted tokens
<Goliath> restarted service
<Goliath> but the problem still remains
<nessita> Goliath: did you disabled throttling?
<dobey> Goliath: you need to do as nessita suggested
<Goliath> I'm glad you're helping me
<Goliath> but 3 at once requires time
<dobey> Goliath: quit the applet, change on = True to False in ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf , and then start the applet again
<nessita> heh
<dobey> Goliath: sorry :)
<Goliath> that's ok
<rtgz> aha, sdlog should contain Protocol version error first
<nessita> Goliath: pick me! pick me! :-P
<dobey> Goliath: us developers type pretty fast too ;)
<Goliath> ahahah
<Goliath> nooo the thing is that you are think and not making stuffs! ;-)
<Goliath> whooo
<Goliath> hoo
<Goliath> that's not working
 * rtgz *phew*
<nessita> Goliath: let's go from the top, shall we?
<rtgz> there was no protocol version error in the logs, so the client did not even attempt to connect...
 * rtgz shuts up
<nessita> Goliath: close the applet by right-clicking on the cloud and then "Quit"
<nessita> Goliath: let me know when you finished that
<Goliath> I'm really sorry
<Goliath> but now i need to go
<Goliath> sorry
<nessita> Goliath: ok, no problem
<Goliath> really thank you
<Goliath> bye
<rtgz> Goliath: right before you go, could you please..
<Goliath> yes?
<Goliath> really quick
<rtgz> copy-paste the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log again ?
<rtgz> to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Goliath> http://paste.ubuntu.com/333418/
<Goliath> ok?
<Goliath> all right, bye and thank you again
<rtgz> Goliath: ok
<rtgz> Okay, now it does not have the access token
<facundobatista> verterok, ping
<verterok> facundobatista: pong
<joshuahoover> rtgz: ping
<rtgz> joshuahoover: pong
<joshuahoover> rtgz: is bug 486912 about running out of ubuntu one space (example: 2 GB free plan, user has over that limit)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 486912 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone client does not handle out of free space conditions" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486912
<rtgz> joshuahoover: no, it is about the fact that syncdaemon becomes crazy when there is no free disk space on the client
<rtgz> joshuahoover: though I would test your variant too, looks tempting :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: ok, that's what i thought but i wanted to make sure
<rtgz> joshuahoover: That's where I have seen that client cannot handle OK response or something like that...
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to:  Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 283, Protocol Revno is 75
<rtgz> no, client cannot handle BYTES was in that ticket
<rtgz> no, the emblems definitely don't work, just got to the nautilus code, it looks like it executes ubuntuone_nautilus_update_file_info only once which sets /* Add the synchronized emblem anyway, and update later */ and the ubuntuone-synchronized emblem just don't go away. Need to rebuild the extension...
<rtgz> ** (nautilus:20685): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'UploadFinished'
<rtgz> ** (nautilus:20685): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'DownloadFinished'
<rtgz> ** (nautilus:20685): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'ShareCreateError'
<rtgz> Initializing nautilus-open-terminal extension
<rtgz> UbuntuOne-Nautilus-Message: rtg: Add the synchronized emblem anyway
<rtgz> (nautilus:20685): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_instance_get_private: assertion `instance != NULL && instance->g_class != NULL' failed
<rtgz> ** (nautilus:20685): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_begin_call: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed
<rtgz> UbuntuOne-Nautilus-Message: rtg: Add the synchronized emblem anyway
<rtgz> he he
<rtgz> bug #479475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 479475 in ubuntuone-client "File emblems don't display correct sync status" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479475
<rtgz> FOUND!
<rtgz> I wonder if i am the only crazy enough here to chat with the empty channel...
<rtgz> PATH!
#ubuntuone 2009-12-03
<rtgz_> dobey, ping
<rtgz_> who wants to live forever?
<rtgz_> okay, since dobey is away I will tell the fairy tale. The emblems are broken but the fix is pretty easy. It looks like the code was refactored for some reason and some pieces went missing
<rtgz_> Done, patch sent, battery's dying, wife's asleep :)
<rtgz_> And directories are not handled properly but that would be another fix :)
<donpdonp> rtgz_: i want to live forever! i assume that was an offer of some sort. :)
<rtgz_> donpdonp, don't know, i became a little bit crazy after finding the reason behind the emblems, so that was just an attention-attractor, sorry, no U1 support for eternal life for now.
<rtgz_> donpdonp, but you may file a feature request :)
<donpdonp> ok. carry on providing freedom in distributed storage.
<eric_Idaho> how do you sync all you files w/ this service
<eric_Idaho> z/
<eric_Idaho> ?
<hackel> Anyone know if someone is working on UbuntuOne support for gnote?
<chiapagringo> hey, how us U1 working?
 * rtgz really needs to learn how to do the bzr things...
<rtgz> ubottu, search bug for timestamps not being preserved, launchpad search does not help
<ubottu> (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<ubottu> Found: ubuntuone, restrictedformats, omgvorian-#ubuntuforums, kde docs, browsers, scp, supybot-#ubuntu-bots, lgpl, ichthux, free formats
<rtgz> ubottu, pleeeease
<rtgz> Note to self and ubuntulog: Is CouchDB sync happening independently from syncdaemon connection state, i.e. replication is being performed even if we force our "cloud" to be disconnected?
<rtgz> lp does not allow to link tickets. Why?
<teknico> rtgz, you can use tags to link tickets together
<teknico> as in, put the same tag in two or more tickets you want to link
<rtgz> teknico, hm... good idea, I will try this next time :). Thanks!
<teknico> then you can refer to them with a link like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bugs?field.tag=apport-bug
<teknico> you're welcome :-)
<rtg|z> UbuntOne notifies "finished updating 0 files" if no files were added, only removals were made
 * rtgz is uploading 2.6 Gb of data, wanna see how this is handled...
<aquarius> rtgz, I put 9GB of music into U1 a few days ago :)
<rtgz> aquarius, are you a user of free 2Gb account?
<aquarius> rtgz, nope, paid account
<rtgz> aquarius, eeexactly
<aquarius> rtgz, oh, you're testing "what happens if I go over quota"?
<rtgz> aquarius, yup
<rtgz> aquarius, if I had 50Gb account it would take forever to test it since my ISP caps the upload to 1Gb and I don't have 50Gb of data... Unless i craft it via /dev/random...
<aquarius> heh
<rtgz> * 1Mbit/s
<rtgz> hmmmm
<rtgz> guys, if sha1 sum matches something that you already have on the server then it is not uploaded, right?
<rtgz> ah, false alarm, it is not hashed so Nautilus shows it as (checked) (see bug 479475, comment 2)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 479475 in ubuntuone-client "File emblems don't display correct sync status" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479475
<rtgz> misleading, indeed.
<rtgz> ok, since this is gonna take some time, will go see the real clouds (since sun is missing for some reason)...
<statik`> hello hackers
<urbanape> morning, all
<dobey> rtgz: hrmm
<rtgz> dobey, emblems ?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> rtgz: and yes, couchdb sync has nothing to do with syncdaemon
<dobey> rtgz: couchdb has built-in replication support, which we use
<rtgz> dobey, yup, then ubuntuone-client-applet controls file sync only, everything els happens automagically
<dobey> yes
<rtgz> dobey, sorry about hit-post-run cycle in that ticket, it was too late in the evening, I was on the battery so I wanted the logic of debugging to be available no matter what :)
<Chipaca> I want you all to know: UNTESTED CODE IS BROKEN CODE
<Chipaca> ok, thanks, you can continue now
<Chipaca> dobey: you have a critical bug assigned to you. Please work on that before anything else bar none (well, mostly. I think you can go to the doctor's)
<dobey> you're too kind to the code
<dobey> ALL CODE IS BROKEN CODE
<rtgz> Chipaca, http://www.google.com.ua/search?q=No+marshaller+for+signature+of+signal
<rtgz> Chipaca, it looks like ubuntuone-nautilus has some share in the results :(
<Chipaca> nessita: is that link from rtgz relevant to your crash from minutes ago?
<nessita> Chipaca: let me see, I was running nautilus with gdb to try to gather some helpful info
<rtgz> Am i missing some replies ? nessita?
<nessita> rtgz: what can I do for you?
<rtgz> dobey, but I clearly remember that some time before karmic went into production the emblems were actually changing somehow, at least they were different and then, after karmic release it all turned to checkmarks
<rtgz> nessita, are you debugging the Nautilus for UbuntuOne emblems?
<nessita> rtgz: not really, I'm trying to reproduce a bug for the syncdaemon and nautilus crashed on me, the bastard
 * rtgz had pyinotify crashed on me yesterday after clicking 'connect' button in the Nautilus and syncdaemon stopped seeing the files... But I hope that's only because I was switching libraries too fast...
<rtgz> Hmmm... 2009-12-03 13:11:41,386 - pyinotify - ERROR - The path /home/rtg/Ubuntu One/testing/untitled folder of this watch <Watch wd=109 mask=3064 auto_add=False proc_fun=None path=/home/rtg/Ubuntu One/testing/untitled folder dir=True > must not be trusted anymore
<dobey> Chipaca: hrmm, that is not critical. i am not sure why it is marked as critical.
<rtgz> Erm
<Chipaca> dobey: because a lot of people are getting it
<rtgz> Launchpad OpenId page: You are signing into: Ubuntu One             Your info will be sent to the blog.
<rtgz> the blog o_O ?
<Chipaca> heh
<urbanape> the borg. Typo
<nessita> Chipaca: bug report #491896 I couldn't get any more info using gdb :-/
<rtgz> btw, may I start a flame about the default state of the emblems?
<nessita> Chipaca: it happens all the time on my installation
<Chipaca> rtgz: probably not. You can start a discussion, however. But, mailing list is probably better than here
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> i think the problem is already fixed
<Chipaca> dobey: the critical?
<dobey> yes
<Chipaca> dobey: how?
<Chipaca> dobey: actually I should've said "great! how?" :)
<rtgz> btw, my upload rate to U1 is 1Mbit so it hits the ISP shaper, don't know how to reproduce "Slow upload" speed in this case...
<Chipaca> rtgz: slow upload seems to be due to lots of small files, not few big files
<dobey> facundo's fix to the error handling, where syncdaemon/protocol was thinking some other error was "INTERNAL_ERROR"
<Chipaca> dobey: there are two things
<Chipaca> dobey: one is that before (and in karmic right now), getting INTERNAL_ERROR on authorization was interpreted as auth failure
<Chipaca> dobey: that was fixed by facundo's branch
<Chipaca> dobey: another is starting syncdaemon without a token
<rtgz> Chipaca, ah, so it is not the single file which goes via snail mail to U1, it is the number of files together taking more than expected, I see
<Chipaca> dobey: that is being fixed also (right, __lucio__?) so that syncdaemon goes to auth failure in that case also
<dobey> Chipaca: starting syncdaemon without a token is harmless because it doesn't give us AUTH_FAILED
<__lucio__> Chipaca, dobey: in the queue, yes.
<dobey> so it wouldn't cause a loop of authentication
<rtgz> There was an error sharing the folder 'testing/Perl Development Toolkit':
<rtgz> callback() takes exactly 2 arguments (1 given)
<dobey> but i have a branch in review that avoids starting syncdaemon before we get the token
<dobey> in the applet
<Chipaca> dobey: sorry, I didn't follow that. How is it harmless? it blows up in the user's face
<Chipaca> dobey: the problem is nautilus also
<dobey> Chipaca: how does it blow up in the user's face?
<rtgz> Nautilus = There was an error sharing the folder 'testing/Perl Development Toolkit':
<rtgz> callback() takes exactly 2 arguments (1 given)
<Chipaca> dobey: syncdaemon currently raises NoAccessToken when started without a token
<rtgz> re: bug nessita has posted
<rtgz> the ShareCreateError was not properly handled in the code
<dobey> Chipaca: yes, but that isn't shown to the user.
<Chipaca> dobey: they get the apport dialog...
<rtgz> once it is handled, the error message is shown as I provided
<rtgz> dobey, Chipaca, nessita ^
<nessita> dobey: that branch needs tests, I had to remove my Approve on it
<dobey> Chipaca: only if they're running lucid
<dobey> Chipaca: apport doesn't pop up automatically in stable release, as i understand things
<dobey> nessita: huh?
<rtgz> SYN
<nessita> dobey: the branch you're referring to, doesn't provide any tests
<nessita> dobey: so "Needs Fixing" as per what Chipaca mentioned a few minutes ago
<dobey> -ENOTPOSSIBLE
<rtgz> nessita, may I give you the DEB file so that you check whether the crash is actually an unhandled ShareCreateError signal?
<nessita> rtgz: sure!
<rtgz> nessita, http://buzz.rtg.in.ua/~rtg/ubuntuone-client-gnome_1.1+r283-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic_i386.deb
<nessita> dobey: what's not possible? :-)
<rtgz> nessita, that is just the standard r283 + the patch from bug #479475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 479475 in ubuntuone-client "File emblems don't display correct sync status" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479475
<dobey> nessita: unit tests for the applet
<Chipaca> dobey: why?
<dobey> nessita: to do so basically means rewriting the entire applet as a mocked object, which means the applet isn't being tested, the mocked object is.
<Chipaca> dobey: 1 sec
<Chipaca> dobey: *maybe* you can convince me that adding tests to the applet now, when it is about to die, is silly
<Chipaca> dobey: *maybe* :)
<dobey> Chipaca: well i don't think python lets you import scripts from bin/ either
<rtgz> nessita, afterward, exit nautilus completely, nautilus -q, since it does not want to reload the libs just because there is a new one...
<nessita> dobey: I disagree. Test one: if we have no token, syncdaemon is not started. Test two: if we do have a token, syncdaemon is started. I let you discuss the details with your manahger :-)
<dobey> Chipaca: and adding tests that are going away in a few weeks seems silly as well
<Chipaca> dobey: but, going forwards, if we were doing the applet from scratch, I'd definitely want it done TDD
<dobey> also, integration tests are not unit tests
<Chipaca> dobey: I didn't say unit tests, necessarily
<nessita> Chipaca, dobey: the logic authtoken-syncdaemon should not be in applet code. For instance, you will need that exact same code on the non-applet application
<Chipaca> dobey: and for the parts that are not dying (e.g. nautilus), I want us to add tests to that
<dobey> nautilus is even more difficult to test
<dobey> nessita: the oauthdesktop code is a module and is already tested.
<Chipaca> dobey: I know, I'm not saying it's blowing and making glass
 * Chipaca wonders if that expression translates well
<nessita> Chipaca: I think it would be a good exercise to separate logic from view, so you can be sure to have tests for the business logic
<nessita> dobey: yes, and I'm not saying you test oauth. I'm saying I would like to see tests for the oauth<->syncdaemon code
<Chipaca> nessita: yes. But again, the applet is dying.
<dobey> nessita: it's going away.
<nessita> Chipaca: yes. But again, there is code that you will be using in the new app.
<dobey> no
<Chipaca> dobey: oauth <-> syncdaemon isn't, which is I think nessita's point
<dobey> Chipaca: yes it is
<Chipaca> dobey: oh? why?
<Chipaca> dobey.verbose = 1
<dobey> Chipaca: because having a thin wrapper to check that a token exists and start the syncdaemon or request one, is silly. syncdaemon should be doing that check itself for lucid
<dobey> syncdaemon should say "oh we don't have a token, make a dbus call to get one"
<nessita> dobey: you're coupling interests
<dobey> eh? i am trying to decouple them.
<nessita> dobey: ok, let me rephrase :-)
<nessita> Chipaca: by "design", which layer should be managing authentication, and which layer can assume is already authenticated?
<nessita> __lucio__: ^ same question for you
<Chipaca> nessita: authentication is one thing, getting the token is another, right?
<dobey> no
<dobey> auth includes getting a token. if you don't have a token, you're not authenticated.
<urbanape> IMO it only needs decoupling if there will be alternate means of getting credentials.
 * __lucio__ reads
<nessita> Chipaca: hum, I see them both as one thing
<urbanape> two separate steps.
<dobey> urbanape: auth should have NO relation to the applications requesting auth
<urbanape> authentication can happen according to whatever rules we wish. We happen to act on oauth tokens as the credentials.
<dobey> urbanape: which is not how it is now. currently auth is very tied to the start-up of syncdaemon/etc... stuff
<Chipaca> hold on
<dobey> and that's what needs to be decoupled
 * nessita holds
<Chipaca> when nessita says "authenticating" I hear "connecting to the server, showing our creds, and getting an AUTH_OK message"
<urbanape> why does it need to be decoupled if that's the only way we will authenticate people? If there are no affordances for alternate means of authenticating, I don't see a need for decoupling.
<Chipaca> urbanape: I think when you say authenticating, you're saying something else
<urbanape> authentication is the process of establishing the identity of the requestor
<Chipaca> ok, so we agree :)
<urbanape> I wrote pluggable authentication system for Zope. I get the authn/authz distinction.
<Chipaca> urbanape: *you* wrote the pluggable auth system for zope?
<dobey> when i say authentication, i am talking about the openid/oauth process, and not the use of those credentials by other applications to validate themselves with another part of our services
<Chipaca> urbanape: wow :) i have some friends that hate you, but wow :)
<urbanape> Chipaca: for Zope 2. Tres Seaver and I
<urbanape> Chipaca: hah!
<Chipaca> urbanape: unfortunately, what dobey just said is not what I said I understand nessita means by authentication, but it does match your definition. Is that your intention?
<dobey> it's a very important distinction, especially if we're going to switch to having per-app authorization tokens
<dobey> as opposed to one token per user, per machine
<urbanape> I may have missed some context
<urbanape> what is the behavior/process that nessita suggests needs decoupling?
 * Chipaca gives nessita back her voice
<dobey> and it means the piece that gets the token, can't be starting syncdaemon or other apps, when something else requests a new token
<nessita> Chipaca: I still don't get the difference of concepts
<CardinalFang> MEETING BEGINS.  Say 'me' to claim a slice of the stand-up meeting, then take your turn by saying DONE/TODO/BLOCKED.
<Chipaca> nessita: we continue after the standup
<teknico> me
<urbanape> me
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> me
<Chipaca> me
<dobey> me
<vds1> me
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> teknico, go!
<teknico> DONE: done more reviews, triaged my 20 bugs, finished exposing SMS methods in Funambol Server API (#381398)
<teknico> TODO: expose Funambol Server API via REST/HTTP, disable free phone sync after 30 days (#403941)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Went through my bug list and marked many "fixed released", updated some to tie to specific branches, commented on some. Basically cleaned my shit up.
<urbanape> DONE (cont'd): Chatted with aquarius, CardinalFang, and thisfred about desktopcouch delete propagation techniques. Got some good feedback on Bindwood 0.5 PPA release.
<urbanape> TODO: Get some branches landed, work on SRU for Bindwood 0.5 PPA release.
<urbanape> CardinalFang: The comfy CHAIR!
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<CardinalFang> DONE: some work on attachments.  thinking and talking about record deletion of deletion.
<CardinalFang> TODO: finish attachments.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: My understanding of attachments.  Bah.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, sir!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: music store planning; music store user flows mockup; discussion about delete propagation in DC
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; write up things learned at UDS/sprint; work with rodrigo on Music Store, much more music store architecture planning; talk to thisfred and vds about sequence numbers etc; list of music store tasks for joshuahoover; feel less rough
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> Chipaca: go
<vds1> DONE: proposed branch to close #381398 again mail to funambol support, skype with funambol, support ticketing with funambol support on the same topic, packaging funambol and sort timestamps out
<vds1> TODO: looks like the next thing is the 30 days plan but I'm not sure, I'll find out soon
<vds1> BLOCKED: nope
<vds1> jblount: go go go
<jblount> DONE: Touched base with mt. about getting stuff finalized on /files/, got a branch landed
<jblount> TODO: Work on the invoices for mattgriffin
<dobey> i think vds hit a time dilation bubble
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> Next: EOM?
<CardinalFang> Thanks, all.
<dobey> no no no
<urbanape> next is Chipaca
<dobey> you sill humans. you have erred. :)
<Chipaca> DONE: ran around the city doing paperwork and trying to build my tech base back up to a tolerable level. TODO: get back on top of bugs, plans, planning, etc. BLOCKED: no
<Chipaca> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Triage, Found/fixed #491573
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Fix #437165, Review/Fix #479375, Finish Backporting, Triage, Prepare releases/SRUs
<thisfred> aquarius: re sequence numbers and such: I'm about to start on a funambol exchange timestamps branch
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> now you can EOM i guess
<vds1> dobey: I wish I have, I could fine more time to fix the new office :)
<thisfred> (oops sry for disrupting, thought the meeting was over) aquarius: so any discussion would be good sooner rather than later
<dobey> aquarius: "oauth-enabling twisted" <- eh?
<urbanape> thisfred, aquarius: Thinking on the funambol thing: I think it would be really helpful for us to come up with a shared understanding of the processes whereby we sync information that is multi-homed (lives on the desktop but gets synced to the cloud for replication, not just resident in the cloud (or Desktop Couch))
<aquarius> dobey, the twisted getpage stuff
<aquarius> dobey, I have a plan to look at it to see how hard it is to make it do oauth
<urbanape> Having the algorithm hashed out for how various apps should approach syncing/merging would mean that all our apps act consistently WRT DesktopCouch.
<thisfred> urbanape: +1 on shared understanding
<urbanape> I'm sure I've been going over the same space with bindwood
<aquarius> thisfred, yep, it would be good to chat about it
<dobey> aquarius: but... why would we do that anyway?
<thisfred> urbanape: although funambol and bindwood are different in that all communication to and from funambol goes through a single point
<aquarius> dobey, hrm, I am now trying to remember what put it on my list :)
<urbanape> all communication to and from Firefox goes through a single point, too.
<thisfred> our server, and hence we can do all the funambol timestamps there
<urbanape> ah
<urbanape> funambol isn't dc?
<urbanape> doesn't use, rather
<thisfred> urbanape: correct
<urbanape> ah
<urbanape> why not?
<thisfred> urbanape: it's a server application
<urbanape> doesn't use Couch at all?
<dobey> "Why in Golgafrinchum would we do that?"
<urbanape> to whom was that addressed, your bathiness?
<dobey> nessita: where are you confused about the authn/authz separation?
<thisfred> urbanape: the data (contacts) is in couchdb, and ultimately ends up on the desktop
<thisfred> but funambol only talks to the cloud server directly
<dobey> urbanape: generally about twisted+oauth
<urbanape> ah
<nessita> dobey: I don't know what those two are :-)
<dobey> nessita: authentication vs. authorization
<nessita> dobey: well, I see those two as a single layer
<dobey> nessita: ie "i am me" vs. "i allow this other thing to access my information"
<urbanape> authentication is the means of establishing identity. Authorization is the means of determining whether an identity is allowed to do something.
<urbanape> they're very much not a single layer
<nessita> urbanape: from my point of view (syncdaemon) yes they are
<dobey> nessita: you're confused about what "authentication" in syncdaemon actually means then i guess?
<dobey> nessita: what syncdaemon does isn't exactly authentication of the user. it validates that it was authorized by the user to access user's data.
<nessita> dobey: are you referring to the  AUTHENTICATING state on the state machine?
<urbanape> What are the processes at work? Something gets the credentials, something verifies the credentials, something authorizes verified credentials.
<dobey> nessita: yes.
<nessita> dobey: so it's correct to expect to have the access token when the syncdaemon is running :-)
<dobey> no
<dobey> that would be equivalent to expecting that the user already typed in their password when they go to a newly visited web page
<nessita> dobey: but the user goes to a newly visited page because he want to. The syncdaemon is not started by the user
<Chipaca> dobey: re #437165, please also check all the ones with tag no-access-token
<hackel> I never would have thought a program like Ubuntu One would need to be so complicated (obviously it is), I've never had more problems with something like this in my life!
<nessita> the user triggers some user-application, like the applet, nautilus, or similar. So those apps should be ensuring the token is present
<Chipaca> ok, bbiab
<hackel> Last night I added about 48M of files and it's been trying to sync them for the last 10 hours...it seems to take about 5 seconds for each file (which are only 10-20k each), and use up 100% cpu in the process. :(
<dobey> nessita: no, applications needing a token should request one if they don't have one
<hackel> It's also timestamping the syncdaemon log files in 2030....
<nessita> dobey: IMHO syncdaemon is not an "application", but a core to other applications
<dobey> nessita: it's not a gui application, no
<dobey> nessita: it is a consumer of ubuntu one services. some applications might be GUI things, some might be services like syncdaemon.
<dobey> nessita: but consumers that need credentials should request them if they don't have them.
<dobey> nessita: not blindly expect they are always available
<urbanape> dobey: +1
<nessita> dobey: but if you don't design some dedicated layers to do dedicated job, you'll end up with a lot of duplicated code
<nessita> so, I agree syncdaemon shouldn't die like a rat in that case
<dobey> nessita: "request" here is "call a dbus method"
<nessita> we have a ticket for it, let me grab the number
<dobey> it's not a code duplication issue
<nessita> it is, you'll end up with N applications all implementing the same "if token doesn't exist -> get token, If that fails, do that, etc etc"
<dobey> it's like all those applications implementing try: import ssl; except ImportError: do_something_else
<dobey> or all of them implementing main()
<nessita> I'm that sure is an accurate comparison
<nessita> :-)
<urbanape> then it's not problematically duplicated code.
<dobey> try: authenticate(); except INVALID_TOKEN: get_a_token()
<dobey> there is only so much you can do with that to avoid duplicating it
<dobey> not all applications use the same protocols
<nessita> heh I meant I'm *not* that sure
<urbanape> not all applications use the same language/libraries
<dobey> and as i said, if we're going to do per-application tokens, then each app is going to have to request separately anyway
<dobey> urbanape: and that too, but that's actually easier to solve for us, than solving the protocol problem
<dobey> urbanape: we can presume that anyone integrating with u1, will probably want to use our client libraries.
<dobey> urbanape: however, we can't presume they are all the same application.
<nessita> dobey, urbanape: this is the issue we're gonna fix on syncdaemon for the noaccesstoken problem #488414
<urbanape> dobey: well, the applications should be working at the authorization level. I think it's conceivable to change that try: except: to:
<dobey> the noaccesstoken thing isn't actually a problem right now.
<urbanape> hrm
<nessita> dobey: it is, there are tons of bug reports
<dobey> urbanape: yes, the application says "i am not authorized, allow me to get some authorization plz"
<urbanape> and so the authentication step could be decoupled.
<dobey> nessita: the NoAccessToken thing is a symptom though, not the problem.
<dobey> urbanape: well authentication and authorizing an app will be coupled in the new log-in ui stuff. but it will be separate from the applications themselves
<nessita> dobey: I agree, but we need to do something about it, people can't connect to the cloud and are hating us because of that ;-)
<dobey> nessita: one valuable metric for that i think, is how many of those bugs are filed from a 1.0.2 versioned package vs. from a 1.1 versioned package
<verterok> nessita, dobey: in the current state, Syncdaemon can't call oauthdesktop to get a token...because that implies starting the applet
<dobey> verterok: well the dbus call will start the applet. but for lucid that won't be the case.
<dobey> verterok: for karmic we have to live with what we have :)
<nessita> dobey: so, we have 2 scenarios. The one I care about now (because of the amount of bug reports) is karmic
<nessita> dobey: I know that everything will be better on Lucid :-)
<dobey> nessita: yes, but we need to determine the problem first. i am pretty certain that the presence of NoAccessToken in the exceptions log isn't the problem.
<dobey> it is merely a symptom
<nessita> dobey: I agree, but I think we first need to provide a fix, and the look for the root of the problem
<dobey> nessita: but provide a fix for what? hiding the symptom and just throwing hands up and exiting instead isn't going to show us the problem :)
<rtgz> dobey, yep, NoAccsesToken is preceeded by something failed earlier, but I can't reproduce it locally at the moment.
<dobey> rtgz: reproducing NoAccessToken is pretty easy
<rtgz> dobey, yep, if I don't put the token there, right :)
<rtgz> dobey, but it is hard to make it work first, then suddenly make it stop working as it happens, according to some bug reports
<rtgz> dobey, and I definitely cannot tie up the issue with CouchDB empty management database which got populated after user restarted couchdb and restarted applet...
<dobey> it's nothing to do with couchdb
<CardinalFang> Breakfast!  Back in a bit.
<dobey> breakfast?
<dobey> brunch more like it
<dobey> we stop serving breakfast at 10:30
<nessita> dobey: ok, so. Let's round up a bit: right now, the syncdaemon has no ways of getting a token if it doesn't have one, so it's needs to be started only when there is a token in place. Ergo, for now we need the applet to start syncdaemon only when the token was gathered.
<rtgz> dobey, yes, it is not, however ubuntuone-client-applet somehow interracts with desktopcouch.records, which read some pairing info from management db, i guess
<dobey> nessita: and that's what we do
<nessita> dobey: the branch you proposed does that, as per you commit messages
<dobey> well unless you somehow try to avoid using the applet. but that's not realy supported
<nessita> dobey: the branch you proposed doesn't have any test that backups that commit message, so until Lucio and Chipaca say otheriwse, I can not approve
<dobey> rtgz: yes, it puts the token in desktopcouch AFTER it gets a token
<dobey> i need to get one of those cupcake 3d printers
<dobey> i could make a fortune selling replacement door handles for nissan sentras
 * rtgz 2.0 GB Used (98.8%)
<rtgz> added one more file of 70 Mb and...
<rtgz> nothing
<rtgz> so if user puts more than 2Gb he might never know that the files are not being synced anymore until he visits the Web UI that says 'Upgrade to 50Gb'...
<rtgz> is this bug filed?
<rtgz> and checkmarks... grrr. I hate checkmarks-by-default, sent a message to ubunutone-users mailing list...
<rtgz> where's the "Community iFace" message?
<dobey> what message?
<rtgz> dobey, the one that used to be in the room subject line... at least it was so some weeks ago
<dobey> rtgz: i guess whoever was setting the topic for that hasn't been doing so
<dobey> joshuahoover: was that you doing that?
<rtgz> ok, nobody knows about ignoring the files that exceed the quota?
<rtgz> Bug #404098
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404098 in ubuntuone-client "Storage quota notification and enforcement" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404098
<joshuahoover> dobey: i was when i was on face duty
<joshuahoover> webm0nk3y is on face today
 * webm0nk3y blushes 
<dobey> must eat... bbiab :)
<rtgz> Here's what came to my mind the other day
<rtgz> it is possible to get more than 2Gb in free accounts IF:
<rtgz> 1. the user is determined enough
<rtgz> 2. GOTO 1
<rtgz> Hm..., should I file that as a private bug instead
<rtgz> but that is not a bug in the real sense, it is just a workaround, I guess...
<joshuahoover> rtgz: yeah, it's possible...but (imo) if a user wants free storage that bad, then he/she is paying a price, just not to us :) their time (setting up multiple accounts, managing files across multiple accounts, etc.) must not be worth too much
<rtgz> joshuahoover, ah, i guess you know how this is possible :)
<rtgz> And... additionally, we might need to check that "Shared with Me/someshare from someone" folder is also protected by 'The other user has used all his quota, so stop adding more files'
<verterok> rtgz: getting syncdaemon working for multiple accounts isn't a simple task
<rtgz> okay. next: Is there a bug report regarding the 'Share' dialog on the Web UI
<rtgz> It is good to know that i have shared my folder with openiduser19154... but I'd rather have it as an email
<joshuahoover> rtgz: i don't think there is a bug for that
<rtgz> joshuahoover, I searched for e-mail, email, share, openid - no results, going to create one
<joshuahoover> rtgz: great, thanks!
<rtg|bugReportGen> joshuahoover, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/402775/comments/1
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 402775 in ubuntuone-servers "Files that I've shared with a given e-mail address being treated as though they are shared with an openid user" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<rtg|bugReportGen> ah, there are several Joshuas here
<joshuahoover> rtgz: hmmm...well, apparently that's not quite true based on what you're seeing
<rtgz> joshuahoover, and dialog contains <h7> with "view and copy" in it that got display: none... strange, ok will comment and file new bug for other stuff
<rtgz> Has web ui got some nice common name, like... oneweb, frontier or something like this :) ?
<webm0nk3y> I wish we did have a cool name :)
<dobey> it's not a separate project (yet) no
<webm0nk3y> hehe
<dobey> farfignugen
<webm0nk3y> dobey, what does the exception: NoAccessToken: No access token found generally mean for users?
<webm0nk3y> dobey, do they need to reauthenticate the client?
<rtgz> dobey, okay, farfignugen-share-dialog - new tag for bug reports
<rtgz> dobey, driving pleasure?
<dobey> webm0nk3y: yes. it means there's no token in the keyring
<dobey> webm0nk3y: it's generally a symptom of some other problem though, as most of the reports with that are of the form "ubuntuone won't connect"
<dobey> which means it's not trying to do the auth process for some confounded reason
<dobey> rtgz: i like driving, usually, yes
<dobey> i don't tend to like other people driving though. they tend to make a mess of the roads
<rtgz> "$email has not accepted the share you sent just now", huh? o_O
<rtgz> ah, then it goes to "has not accepted the share you sent 5 minutes ago"
<webm0nk3y> rtgz, nice bug tag!
<webm0nk3y> hehe
<rtgz> webm0nk3y, yup, like dobey said. Now I will try to memorize that... Can I tag the tag with the URL of the conversation...
<dobey> __lucio__: why is bug #472287 critical?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 472287 in ubuntuone-client "Applet says "Your files are up to date" while the daemon is still syncing" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472287
<rtgz> good
<rtgz> no more bug reports planned today
<webm0nk3y> dobey, is there still a dependency on Network Manager?
<dobey> elaborate please
<webm0nk3y> "Unable to contact NetworkManager".
<dobey> the fix is not released as an update to karmic yet
<hackel> Why is Ubuntu One sooooo slow?  It's taking like 12 hours to upload 50M (8000 files, 5 seconds each!)
 * rtgz is uploading madwifi, will see how fast it goes
<__lucio__> dobey, i dont know.
<rtgz> hackel, there appears to be a pretty noticeable overhead for a single file to be processed locally. This is a known issue and the team is working on that, you may subscribe to the bug #485004 and mark that it is affecting you as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485004 in ubuntuone-servers "MakeFile and Upload takes too much time, because of locks and serialization issues" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485004
<hackel> rtgz:  Ahh, thanks.
<rtgz> nautilus does not have 'refresh' method for files... utime() seems to be the only way... but that's bad...
<dobey> why is that bad?
<rtgz> dobey, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydb6KvfCKbM
<dobey> oh youtube, thou hath failued me
<rmcbride> statik: bip appears to be down?
<rtgz> dobey, i can give the url of the theora/vorbis file if youtube is not acceptable
 * rtgz wants to have html5 youtube w/ gstreamer playing the video...
<dobey> rtgz: the video doesn't play/queue properlly
<dobey> rtgz: you can do that already
<dobey> although i don't think it uses gstreamer
<rtgz> dobey, gstreamer on linux, quicktime on mac, something else on windows...
<dobey> but would be better to embed totem playing the mp4
<dobey> rtgz: i think on linux firefox just uses libogg
<dobey> or rather, it looks like it probably uses a statically linked internal copy of libogg/libvorbis
<rtgz> dobey, oops, outdated knowledge, I remember the talk somewhere on mozilla that were searching for applicable implementation
<dobey> but anyway
<rtgz> dobey,  http://buzz.rtg.in.ua/~rtg/Bug%20%23491777.ogv
<dobey> rtgz: so thumbnails get regenerated?
<dobey> rtgz: that is a bug in nautilus probably then
<rtgz> dobey, yes
<dobey> it shouldn't be doing that for mtime changes
<rtgz> since utime() sets the file modification time to now, nautilus drops the thumbnail (since it might be a brand-new file) and calls the thumbnailer again
<rtgz> mtime?
<dobey> atime, mtime, ctime (access, modification, creation)
<rtgz> dobey, yes, I just thought  that there are more xtimes, yup, mtime is sufficient to make it regenerate the thumbnails
 * dobey thinks that is a nautilus bug
<dobey> i wonder if just changing atime would work instead
<rtgz> dobey, nautilus could provide something like update_file_emblems, update_file_thumbnail calls so that it would not need to guess the action
<dobey> it doesn't need to guess
<dobey> thumbnails should only get regenerated if the contents changed (if the md5sum is different)
<rtgz> dobey, it does not store the checksum, it is the job of the external indexer to perform that
<dobey> what external indexer?
<urbanape> well, crap. I don't know what's happened now, but this branch seems to have withered on the vine. Time to recreate it.
 * rtgz recalls that MacOS X has something built in for metadata... But I have never used an OS X
<dobey> the checksum is stored
<dobey> the filename of the thumbnail is the md5sum of the file's path
<rtgz> dobey, yep, the file path, but not contents
<dobey> yeah i forgot the thumbnail spec was dumb and didn't specify contents
<urbanape> rtgz: xattrs?
<dobey> it uses extended attributes, yes
<rtgz_> Sorry, router crashed
 * rtgz_ gets new openwrt firmware...
<dobey> Chipaca: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/437165/comments/15 <- comments?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 437165 in ubuntuone-client "UbuntuOne stuck in an endless authentication loop (always changes to «Authentication failed»)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Chipaca> dobey: reading...
<Chipaca> dobey: is there a bug for the handling of 50x?
<dobey> i don't know
<Chipaca> dobey: we never picked up the discussion re NoAccessToken and nautilus and such
<Chipaca> dobey: we are getting a lot of users clicking 'connect' in nautilus for the first time, and having nothing happen
<jblount> BBIAB need to go pick up new glasses.
<dobey> Chipaca: ok. that's easy to fix. we need to make syncdaemon call the dbus method to get the token, instead of raising an error and doing nothing
<Chipaca> dobey: what is the dbus method to get the token?
<dobey> login(realm, consumer) on com.ubuntuone.Authentication
<Chipaca> dobey: and what does that answer with?
<Chipaca> dobey: if that answers with the token, we just got rid of gnomekeyring dep in syncdaemon :)
<dobey> it returns immediately
 * Chipaca bashes his head against a rock
<dobey> but it does the browser open/etc.../etc... in the background
<Chipaca> dobey: and how do we know when it's done?
<dobey> it has to
<dobey> otherwise it would just timeout
<dobey> Chipaca: listen for the NewCredentials signal on that interface
<Chipaca> dobey: yes, but usually you pass in a callback or something
<dobey> well on dbus you listen to signals :)
<Chipaca> dobey: and if we already have creds?
<nessita> Chipaca, dobey: are you taking into account this bug #485824?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485824 in ubuntuone-client "com.ubuntuone.Authentication by ubuntuone-client-applet" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485824
<Chipaca> dobey: does it do the browser dance, or does it just signal somehting?
<dobey> if the token is already in the keyring, then you don't get the NoAccessToken
<dobey> nessita: that isn't changing for karmic, no
<Chipaca> dobey: right, but I was wondering if we had something where we could get rid of the keyring dep
<dobey> Chipaca: not for karmic. once we fix up the new log-in ui stuff, sure
<Chipaca> dobey: ok, good
<Chipaca> __lucio__: I have good news, and bad news for you
<Chipaca> __lucio__: the good news is that I'm passing all the no-access-token bugs back to you
<__lucio__> Chipaca, whats the source of the issue?
<Chipaca> __lucio__: nautilus does not check with the keyring, it just starts syncdaemon
<Chipaca> __lucio__: and, that is correct behavior
<Chipaca> __lucio__: syncdaemon should handle not having a access token, by calling the appropriate service that gets one, and listening for the event
<Chipaca> __lucio__: read up to what dobey explained so lucidly
<__lucio__> Chipaca, ok. right now the applet provides that service. what should we do about that?
<Chipaca> __lucio__: dbus handles that
<Chipaca> __lucio__: and there is a bug for lucid timeframe to make that be provided by oauthdesktop, which will be in its own package
<Chipaca> __lucio__: that's the bug above nessita mentioned
<__lucio__> Chipaca, ok, so right now we call dbus, the applet should answer. later on, oauthdesktop will take care. ok?
<Chipaca> __lucio__: correct
<dobey> __lucio__: yes, for lucid, there won't be an applet. the dbus service will be more robust, etc... :)
<__lucio__> verterok, nessita: everything ok with that?
<dobey> Chipaca: and i've assigned that oauthdesktop bug to me
 * Chipaca hugs dobey
 * verterok reads the backlog
<nessita> __lucio__: I have no idea what "right now we call dbus" means. Are we doing that already? do we have to make that happen?
<Chipaca> dobey: while you're at it, I assigned the one of splitting oauthdesktop out to tim, but maybe you would be a better assignee?
 * Chipaca is being devoured by mosquitoes
<dobey> Chipaca: yes, that should be me too. i don't know the bug # though
<Chipaca> dobey: #440351
<__lucio__> nessita, means we have to make syncdaemon get the token using dbus
<Chipaca> dobey: bug 440351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440351 in ubuntuone-client "Cannot install without a GUI desktop." [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440351
<dobey> oh
 * Chipaca smiles evily
<nessita> __lucio__: sounds reasonable. Is it complicated?
<Chipaca> dobey: maybe you want it assigned to tim for a while :)
<dobey> i think that's a different problem
<__lucio__> nessita, really easy
<verterok> __lucio__: I'm ok with it, I need to check if oauthdesktop properly implements the async api
<Chipaca> bug 440351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440351 in ubuntuone-client "split oauthdesktop into its own package to enable headless installs" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440351
 * Chipaca notes the mosquitoes in question are aedes aegypti
<dobey> that's the same bug, but you just changed the summary
<dobey> i call shenanigans!
<nessita> Chipaca: dengue?
<Chipaca> dobey: yes, I changed the summary to make it more findable. Any shenanigans were completely unintentional. We are working for your safety.
<dobey> Chipaca: headless support is a very different problem from splitting oauthdesktop into a separate package/project
<Chipaca> dobey: apparently all we need is to depend on oauthdesktop and only recommend the keyring
<dobey> Chipaca: which won't work
<Chipaca> dobey: why?
<dobey> :)
<dobey> because keyring is a requirement
<Chipaca> dobey: you pass in oauth from the commandline, and it should work. At least, it worked when I tried it on ec2 a while ago
<Chipaca> (from source, I mean)
<dobey> Chipaca: you mean, for u1sync
<Chipaca> dobey: yes
<dobey> Chipaca: oauthdesktop doesn't handle gnome-keyring not being there
<Chipaca> heh, ok, it was the other way round then
<Chipaca> right, oauthdesktop isn't needed for u1sync, and it is the bit that depends on keyring? was that it?
<dobey> sort of
<Chipaca> I know I looked at it before opening my mouth the first time
<dobey> if oauthdesktop isn't there, u1sync will just ImportError
<dobey> and if gnomekeyring isn't there, oauthdesktop will ImportError
<dobey> so while it isn't necessary for it to be running, it is necessary to be installed
<rtgz> dobey, found a bug regarding create share from nautilus... http://paste.ubuntu.com/334105/ . This error is not delivered currently in PPA and elsewhere since there is no signal handler for ShareCreateError. In fact, share is created...
<Chipaca> dobey: can you please correct me on the bug, and change its title to something still yet more descriptive?
<dobey> Chipaca: i already did that, yes :)
<Chipaca> dobey: yay
<rtgz> dobey, the patch for emblems is incomplete - share emblems do not show up, probably because they are returned w/o the leading basedir
<rtgz> ok, this will be the last bug report for today, House M.D. is about to start...
<dobey> i know it's incomplete. but i haven't had time to scrutinize it fully yet :)
<dobey> Chipaca: what about the rest of bug #437165 then? :)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/437165)
<rtgz> dobey, If i ever go to sleep today, then I might fix that path tomorrow, this is pretty trivial and I haven't written in C for ssoooo long...
<rtgz> Okay, definitely no more bug reports, time to sleep. Have a great $timeofday!
<dobey> later!
<wesley_> Can someone help me troubleshoot this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/334187/
<verterok> wesley_: hi
<wesley_> hi verterok.
<verterok> wesley_: could you pastebin the contents of: ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ?
<wesley_> Thanks mate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334189/
<verterok> wesley_: looks like you'r hittinh Bug #455544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455544 in ubuntuone-client ""Protocol version error" - when bandwidth throttling is enabled with the default values" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455544
<wesley_> Ok cool - any way to turn off bandwidth throttling?  I think I turned it on and then off.
<verterok> wesley_: basically, you need to disable bandwidth throttling :)
<verterok> wesley_: the simples way is:
<wesley_> Is it the option "Limit Bandwidth usage"?
<verterok> 1) quite the client
<verterok> *quit
<verterok> 2) rm ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<verterok> :)
<verterok> wesley_: yes
<wesley_> My client was showing the "limit bandwidth" as not enabled - but the syncdaemon log was showing it as enabled?
<verterok> wesley_: the config says it's enabled
<verterok> wesley_: the preferences app show it as disabled?
<wesley_> Well the checkbox isn't checked in the preferences.
<wesley_> However
<wesley_> I did try re-installing the client as a solution.
<verterok> wesley_: hmm, I think there is a bug about the preference app not getting the config correctly on startup
<verterok> wesley_: no need to reinstall
<joshuahoover> verterok: yes, there is a gui bug that's assigned to dobey i believe
<verterok> joshuahoover: hi :) and thanks
<joshuahoover> verterok: :)
<wesley_> Well removing the config file did the trick anyway!  I must say I think this system is a great idea.
<verterok> wesley_: cool :)
<wesley_> Has anyone got a project for a windows client open?
<wesley_> IE 7 doesn't seem to handle the ubuntu one web page too well - and I think the bulk of the market would be people who use linux at home and windows at work.
<verterok> wesley_: I don't know of anyone working in a windows port
<wesley_> Anyway - I'll leave the decisions to the experts!  Thanks and good night all!
<verterok> wesley_: np, g'night!
#ubuntuone 2009-12-04
<netbook_> In my "Ubuntu One" folder, it shows the "Connect
<netbook_> " button but when i click it nothing happens
<netbook_> the little system try icon says my files are up to date
<netbook_> Sorry I should clarify, the button flashes, then returns to "Connect"
<jamesh> netbook_: hi.  UbuntuOne keeps some log files around that might help in diagnosing the problem
<netbook_> in my home folder?
<jamesh> yes.  under ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<jamesh> the first one I'd check is oauth-login.log to see if there are any authentication errors
<jamesh> if that's okay, syncdaemon.log might have something interesting to say
<netbook_> ok
<netbook_> oauth was last modified 30 nov
<netbook_> 2009-12-03 20:49:45,388 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ; queues: metadata: 7; content: 2; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=430 miss=8) ----
<netbook_> geting a lot of that
<netbook_> in log file
<netbook_> i think it did upload... taking a bit to show up on ubuntu one webpage
<netbook_> err i did another test
<netbook_> my guess is that it is a gnome/nautilus bug
<jamesh> seems a bit weird that the button returns to the "Connect" state though.
<netbook_> is there a webpage for mobile devices? My moto droid is having problems with it
<jamesh> I don't think we have a mobile-specific page
<netbook_> problems expanding the folders
<netbook_> yea i don't think it plays nicely with yui
<netbook_> heh finally got it
<netbook_> doh can't download anything though
<jamesh> netbook_: what happens when you try to download things?
<netbook_> on my motorola droid it never starts
<netbook_> it is fine on pc
<seg|ars> jcastro__: ping
<dobey> morning
<dobey> seg|ars: hola (in probably another 3 hours or so)
<rodrigo_> thomasvs: cool, you have erlang built?
<dobey> blah. there is a fly in one of my walls or something and it keeps buzzing
<rodrigo_> dobey: maybe they forgot someone inside the wall when building the house? :D
<aquarius> for the love of god, Montresor!
<rodrigo_> :D
<dobey> i think they'd be dead by now if someone was in the wall
<dobey> also, the walls are mostly concrete blocks, which don't fit people very well
<rodrigo_> then it must be a fly then :)
<verterok> dobey: ping
<dobey> hi
<verterok> dobey: hi, quick question about no-access-token bug in SD
<verterok> dobey: actually, I'll tell you the plan and hear comments about it :)
<dobey> ok
<verterok> dobey: the idea is to remove directly use oauthdesktop in SD, and remove all gnomekeyring/oauth stuff from it
<verterok> dobey: I'm a bit worried about side effects of this change, e.g: both syncdaemon and the applet trying to get the token (and doing the oauth dance) from oauthdesktop
<dobey> hmm?
<dobey> was that first "remove" a thinko?
<dobey> verterok: there is no way to get the token itself from oauthdeskop
<verterok> dobey: ups, "remove all oauth sutff adn directly.."
<verterok> dobey: :(
<dobey> so we can't do that in karmic
<verterok> dobey: so I still need to use gnomekeyring
<dobey> for stable-1-0 yes
<verterok> dobey: this is for the no-access-token fix, we can talk about the best way to use oauthdesktop to get the token  ;)
<verterok> dobey: what about possible race conditions with the applet? (in the oauth dance)
<dobey> there isn't one
<dobey> the oauthdesktop bits only allow one token request to process at a time
<dobey> and you can only run one applet
<verterok> dobey: ok, but the syncdaemon is going to request the login to oauthdesktop, might this cause any problems with the applet? as it will start the applet
<dobey> which is why i suggested when talking with Chipaca yesterday, that instead of raising NoAccessToken, we just call the dbus method login(), and listen for NewCredentials signal, doing the "get a token and authorize ourselves" bit again
<dobey> no
<dobey> it will only start a new applet if it's not already running
<verterok> dobey: e.g: the applet isn't started, there is no token. the user clicks the connect button in nautilu"
<dobey> if it's already running, the existing dbus object will get called
<verterok> syncdaemon calls login and the applet calls login
<dobey> verterok: right. it will just start the applet and do the auth process then
<verterok> dobey: ok
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hi everyone!  aquarius CardinalXiminez_ Chipaca dobey jblount rodrigo_ teknico urbanape could you please respond with "me" ? We'll be documenting our status in the form of DONE / TODO / BLOCKED in that order.
<teknico> me
<verterok> dobey: so, I have a +1 from you? :)
<aquarius> me
<dobey> verterok: no, like i said, it only allows one login request to process, and will have subsequent requests fail until the processing request is done
<dobey> me
<Chipaca> me
<rodrigo_> me
<verterok> dobey: ok, I'll do it then
<verterok> dobey: thanks
<CardinalFang> me!
<jblount> me
<dobey> verterok: yes. request a review from me when you propose :)
<verterok> ok :)
<teknico> DONE: planned work with Chipaca and vds, started fixing IM address handling in the contacts web UI (#475224), discussed timestamps for Funambol with vds, Chipaca, thisfred and aquarius
<teknico> TODO: finish fixing IM address handling in the contacts web UI (#475224), expose Funambol Server API via REST/HTTP, disable free phone sync after 30 days (#403941)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: aquarius
<vds1> me
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: music store planning; list of music store tasks for joshuahoover; talk to thisfred and vds about sequence numbers etc
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; write up things learned at UDS/sprint; work with rodrigo on Music Store, much more music store architecture planning; talk to #couchdb about sequence numbers
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> dobey: go
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Triage, Worked on #437165 (ponderance, discussion, etc...)
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Fix #437165, Review/Fix #479375, Finish Backporting, Triage, Prepare releases/SRUs
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> Chipaca: rock out with the hawk out
<Chipaca> DONE: talked with people, wrote emails. TODO: wrap up and go home. Also, tell Desktop+ about holiday, and about planning. BLOCKED: no. ROCK: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Contacts picker now shows contacts from all your addressbooks
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: Attachments nearly done.  Still testing.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Half a day of work today.  Finish attachments and contact general views.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.
<CardinalFang> That man loves him some Seusical.  jblount!
<jblount> DONE: Got branch for invoice fixes together
<jblount> TODO: Review day, work on invoice stuff
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> vds1: GO!
<vds1> DONE: discussed sms sending and timestamps, code review, explored timestamps in FX
<vds1> TODO: code review
<vds1> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> it's all I guess
<dobey> EOM chumps
<dobey> o/~ got my finger on the trigger, and my eye on the quad o/~
<urbanape> woops
<urbanape> Our 16-month old son loves Ms K. In her classroom he gets to do artwork (drawing, painting, collage) and she posts his art along with pictures of him creating it.
<urbanape> He practices sign language, feeds himself (even soup) and explores outdoors. He loves circle time and will get the other kids to help try to drag the caterpillar pillow they like to sit on over to hear her read a story.
<urbanape> We know a lot about his day because Ms K takes the time to write a daily note about what he enjoyed, and the concepts they are working on. She solicits our input as well, to include our family traditions in class celebrations.
<urbanape> But what impressed me most was seeing Ms K in a crisis. I got the call that our child had a small injury but would need facial stitches. When I arrived, our boy was laying down with two caregivers attending to him. Ms K handled the situation extremely professionally. The first aid was top notch. I expected him to be crying and inconsolable and found him laughing and happy. I think a great test of character is how you react in an emergency, and Ms K 
<urbanape> She has genuine affection for the children in her care. She challenges them to grow and develop new skills. And she makes their safety her top priority. She deserves this award.
<urbanape> damn, double woops
<urbanape> DONE: Working on the lazr-js trunk branch - lost some context, getting it back.
<urbanape> TODO: Get it up for review, get some Bindwood lovin' in.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Non
<urbanape> teacher awards crash head-first into dayly standups.
<dobey> heh
<urbanape> also, can't type.
<dobey> that's one heck of a status update :)
<urbanape> ha
<urbanape> well, he's been home all week. Figured he needed to be included.
<dobey> poor kiddo
<urbanape> he went in today. Feeling much better.
<urbanape> But we wasted lots of time not realizing he had an ear infection on Monday.
<dobey> hrmm, lala has mc hawking album cheaper than amazon
<dobey> Chipaca: ping
<Chipaca> buh-wee
<Chipaca> dobey: ricochets aside, what's up?
<dobey> Chipaca: #437165
<dobey> Chipaca: can we change that to !critical or what? i'm not sure what to do with it, other than just try to get the SRU backports done and submitted for karmic
<Chipaca> bug 4371665
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 4371665 could not be found
<Chipaca> bug 437165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437165 in ubuntuone-client "UbuntuOne stuck in an endless authentication loop (always changes to «Authentication failed»)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437165
<Chipaca> dobey: "fix committed" works for me
<Chipaca> dobey: or even released, if it's not in ubuntu itself
 * Chipaca looks at the bug
<dobey> well i think the majority of affected users are karmic 1.0.2 users
<dobey> but i think it's also the same issue that facundo already fixed
<dobey> (i am happy to mark as a dup of that bug instead)
<dobey> and have a new bug for "error messages sometimes suck (for 50x etc... errors)"
<Chipaca> a lot of the oauth problems are related to server outages, yes. This one in particular isn't, I don't think
 * Chipaca looks
<dobey> rmcbride's comment is
<dobey> but i think all the dupes, and the general issue in that bug, are of the "other error gets mistaken for OAUTH_ERROR"
<Chipaca> dobey: this bug, yes
<Chipaca> dobey: the other bugs, the nautilus and missing token issue
<Chipaca> dobey: set this to fix released in client, in progress in ubuntu
<Chipaca> dobey: invalid in server, I guess
<Chipaca> dobey: does that sound reasonable?
<dobey> i don't like setting things to "fix released" that aren't available in a tarball yet
<dobey> and by "nautilus bug" i presume you mean the hitting connect in nautilus without the applet ever having run?
<Chipaca> dobey: yes, "nautilus and missing token" is that too
<Chipaca> dobey: but isn't taht fix already in the ppa?
<dobey> oh i misread that as 2 separate things
<dobey> Chipaca: it's built in the PPA yes, but PPA isn't an official release mechanism (it was before we were in the distro, but we should generally stop directing people there as the primary place to get a client, or at least, only direct them to the new stable PPA instead)
<Chipaca> dobey: ok. I trust your judgment. If you're not going to close it but drop it from critical, would pointing to the ppa from the bug make sense?
<Chipaca> ok, I'm off
<Chipaca> have a great weekend, and see y'all on Wednesday
<dobey> later ChipAway
<verterok> dobey: hi
<verterok> dobey: I'm with the oauthdesktop <-> syncdaemon thingy
<verterok> the applet tries to connect the client when a Newcredentials signal is received, no matter if the syncdaemon itself requested the login...so we enter in a endless loop :(
<dobey> hrmm?
<dobey> how is that an endless loop?
<dobey> just set syncdaemon back to READY_WITH_NETWORK before calling the login() method
<dobey> then don't bother with NewCredentials in syncdaemon :)
<dobey> and the applet will just tell it to connect, and all should be good
<verterok> dobey: let me explain a bit the context: - no token in the keyring - applet not running - syncdaemon running
<verterok> dobey: a connect request is sent to syncdaemon, so it tries to get the token, there is no token in the keyring, so it request login() to authdesktop
<verterok> dobey: now, the applet is started. oauth do it's thing and a NewCredetials is fired
<dobey> verterok: the connect request doesn't get sent until NewCredentials, which doesn't get sent until there is a successful token pulled, and stored in the keyring
<dobey> oh, connect from !applet
<dobey> right
<verterok> dobey: let me cleanup my env and try again, I might have something broken here
<dobey> ok
<thisfred> seg|ars: hi, gave some feedback on the desktopcouch article on Ars irc
<verterok> dobey: looks like it's working...I get two NewCredentials signals
<dobey> verterok: great!
<verterok> dobey: yes, but the repeated NewCredentials is quite annoying :/
<dobey> verterok: hrmm, actually, syncdaemon itself shouldn't auto-connect when it gets NewCredentials
<verterok> dobey: it doesn't
<dobey> verterok: because there is config in the applet about whether to auto-connect or not
<statik> CardinalFang: last night I packaged up couchdb 0.10.1. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb/+bug/492123 has the debdiff with any changes outside of debian/ filtered out (because there is a new .orig.tar.gz with the new release). interested in reviewing it? I dropped three patches and made some minor tweaks like bumping the standards-version
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 492123 in couchdb "Update to release 0.10.1" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> what do you mean you're getting 2 signals?
<verterok> dobey: syncdaemon only calls login() when connect is requested and there is no token
<verterok> dobey: but the applet is started and it check the token and fires another NewCredentials
<dobey> i don't understand what you mean about it firing "another" NewCredentials
<dobey> it should only get fired the one time
<verterok> dobey: one NewCredentials is fired by the syncdaemon call to login
<verterok> dobey: the sencond is fired by the maybe_login call in the applet
 * verterok thinks
<CardinalFang> statik, Sure.
<dobey> shouldn't... the maybe_login() should get ignored
<dobey> or maybe the login() is getting ignored
<dobey> not sure
<dobey> but one of them should just get ignored
<dobey> verterok: change ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/logger.py to set LOG_LEVEL to logging.DEBUG and try it again, so you can see the debug info
<verterok> dobey: ok
<dobey> i need to get a nice white suit
<dobey> and shoes and tie
<dobey> urbanape: what are your weekends generally like? and would you come to my garden party?
<verterok> dobey: as expected when I turned debug I only get one NewCredentials signal :p
<urbanape> dobey: they're generally spent wrangling a very excited and amiable boy.
<dobey> verterok: if you turn it back off, do you get 2 again?
<verterok> dobey: doing that ATM
<verterok> dobey: randomly
<CardinalFang> seg|ars, Hi.  I have a few notes about your tut.
<CardinalFang> seg|ars, Want them in email?
<seg|ars> sure
<seg|ars> segphault@arstechnica.com
<rtgz> nessita, got the bug with nautilus and share reproduced, it does segfault but I don't yet know why
<rtgz> nessita, and that is on r283
<A-Rishi> I am having troubles with Ubuntu one syncing (ubuntu 9.10), whenever I make it connect, it disconnects in 3 seconds without my files being synced. I have added this computer to my account too.
<urbanape> jblount: you around?
<urbanape> sorry to hear about your car.
<rtgz> dobey_, awesome, the invalidate extension info IS working!
<rtgz> almost
<dobey_> infinite loop?
<rtgz> dobey_, no, the emblems are applied, but the new files don't get them, i'll try to make it first work completely before I shout that it IS working, sorry about that
<rtgz> got it
<rtgz> dobey_, are you using Vim? I feel like I spoil the indentation w/ spaces, if you do, could you give me your vimrc, please?
<dobey_> no
<dobey_> i use emacs
<dobey_> and why do i have an _
<dobey__> let's all be dobey today.
<urbanape> Weird. My iPhone turned into a Pre. That was unexepcted.
<urbanape> I need CSS-fu. Where is my Josh?
<rtgz> urbanape, may I help, a little?
<jblount> urbanape: I am now at my house, with my stupid broken car.
<rtgz> however my fu is not as good as joshua's, for sure
<urbanape> poor stupid broken car.
<urbanape> rtgz: thanks, dude
<jblount> urbanape: Lay it on me, do you have a branch that needs loves?
<urbanape> yes, needs lovin. lp:~urbanape/ubuntuone-servers/inline-edit-new-folder
<urbanape> same as before, but I've got the lazr-js stuff worked out.
<urbanape> you won't need to build it yourself.
<urbanape> should just work.
<jblount> Nice. I'll pull that down and poke it till it's shiny.
<urbanape> what I need help with is the CSS for the actions. We're properly applying a CSS class to them (lazr-action-disabled), which has a display:none in the CSS file, but they're still showing up.
<urbanape> I'm guessing it's the ordering. The ... cascade, if you will.
<urbanape> plus, they all need some positioning and sizing lovin'.
<urbanape> both the folder inline and file inline actions.
<dobey> urbanape: you have a Pre?
<rtgz> Strange, i put stuff in GHashTable in one routine, read it in another routine and the data is not there... hmmm
<urbanape> not any more. Now I changed back to urbanape.
<dobey> oh
<dobey> and i thought you were gaining an air of suaveness
<urbanape> heh
<urbanape> hardly. Sheep, that is me.
<Dr_Willis> can a windows machine access  a ubuntu one account/files?  brother cant figure it out
<dobey> you can use the web ui, yes... on http://one.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. brother said he went there and  it wanted him to download an iso file..  Perhaps he is just confused.
<urbanape> rtgz_: I think you commented on the over-aggressive truncation in the files UI, right?
<Dr_Willis> I sent him an email 'invite/share' message.. will see if that works for him.
<rtgz_> urbanape, yup
<urbanape> looks like with the new widths, 40 ems is about the optimal size.
<urbanape> I've upped it in a branch I'm working on, and it looks a lot better.
<rtgz_> urbanape, I guess I won't be able to see that until it is deployed to the servers, right? :)
<rtgz_> Lie to Me: S02E09: Loker's desktop shows KDE-based mail reader and he has KDE Devel/KDE Private/KDE Core among his "Favorite Folders". It looks like movie makers use opensource mock-ups now :)
<dobey> not a desktop
<dobey> ;)
<urbanape> rtgz_: yeah, but it should move along pretty quickly.
<jblount> urbanape: Can you explain to me what you see that is supposed to be hidden in your inline branch?
<dobey> so i just realized i still have a copy of Visual C++ 1.52
<dobey> i wonder if it runs well under wine
<dobey> nessita, facundobatista: can you answer the questions i posed on your ubuntuone-client branches up for review? thanks :)
<nessita> dobey: sure!
<facundobatista> dobey, answered, thanks for pinging us!
<nessita> dobey: do you know if version 220 of client is on stable release?
<nessita> dobey: yesterday, I couldn't find that info
<dobey> yes it is
<nessita> oh
<nessita> dobey: then yes, we need a SRU. And tested code, always...
<dobey> nessita: anything before r256 is on stable-1-0 (you can otherwise look at the stable-1-0 branch to check if certain code is there or not)
<nessita> dobey: thank you, wasn't aware of that
<nessita> ChipAway: ping
<nessita> dobey: I'm gonna need ChipAway's green light on the branch with no tests :-/
<dobey> my branch?
<dobey> facundobatista: you can set a commit message now :)
<facundobatista> dobey, there, thanks! ready for tarmac :D
 * dobey runs tarmac
 * rtgz_ *it is such a pleasure to debug something for the last 4 hours and find that he used the wrong variable*
<dobey> heh
<rtgz_> dobey, yes, emblems work now
<rtgz_> dobey, w/o utime()
<dobey> ok
<rtgz_> i really need to find out how to create my own branch... CVS and SVN background does not really help :(
<dobey> bzr branch lp:ubuntuone-client new-branch
<dobey> cd new-branch; make changes; bzr push
<rtgz_> wow
<rtgz_> dobey, is "new-branch" what people will see when they will get to the source code in launchpad?
 * rtgz_ is reading bzr docs...
<dobey> yes
<dobey> well if you don't push it as something else anyway
<rtgz_> next bug to debug: the crash related to clicking 'Share this on Ubuntu One'
<rtgz_> btw, just a quick question - the shared folder is displayed as 'shared', with the emblems.
<rtgz_> however the files inside does not look like shared, i.e. they are shared, but the user might not see that
<rtgz_> should I file this as a separate bug?
<urbanape> jblount: the trash can is showing up for both My Files and Shared with Me
<urbanape> (sorry, was afk for a bit)
<dobey> rtgz_: no
<jblount> urbanape: No worries, thanks for the clarity
<urbanape> if you check the DOM, you'll see that the <li> around it has the appropriate class
<dobey> rtgz_: it's the same behavior as every other platform/sharing method
<rtgz_> dobey, ok, 'cause I forgot the last time I've seen the shared folders, nfs/gvfs-sftp only these days...
<dobey> well, time to go
<dobey> later
<valters> hello, i have problem with ubuntu one, i cant connected to server, when i connected they disconnected me, and in one.ubuntu.com i have that:
<valters> You haven't added any computers or devices to your Ubuntu One account. To get started please visit the installation details.
<valters> how can i add computer?
<rtgz_> guys, is anybody here able to guide me through the process of deb creation from ubuntuone-client branch on lp? I have all the changes applied but it looks like I have no idea where debian/ directory lives. Additionally, if I make it from the apt-source-fetched diff, then it fails dh_install -pubuntuone-client-gnome
<rtgz_> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/share/ubuntuone-client': No such file or directory
#ubuntuone 2009-12-05
<primefalcon> quick question for all, is there a way to sync liferea using ubuntuone?
<CardinalFang> primefalcon, what is it you want to sync?
<primefalcon> the feedlist
<CardinalFang> primefalcon, Hrm.  Well, you could perhaps copy the liferea config into the Ubuntu One mass storage system.  Or there's the database that works with Ubuntu One, which one could port liferea to use.  The first is doable tonight.  The latter is what you might be using in several months.
<primefalcon> so there's more work going on with a database sync, nice
<primefalcon> in the meantime I guess I'll do a cronscript, thx for the info :-)
<rtgz> nailed #491777. Time to Z-z-zzz :)
<rtgz> and #479475
<rtgz> bug #479475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 479475 in ubuntuone-client "File emblems don't display correct sync status" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479475
<rtgz> Bye everyone and have a nice weekend (it actually started here 4 hours ago...)
<ElRola> hello
<hackel> Oh goodie...  Today I've got another 2777 .u1conflict files to deal with.  This is getting really old...
<zeltak> hya. anyone knows how to stop ubuntu one from asking for a password after every reboot by any chance?
<AceKing> I'm having a problem when I start Ubuntu One. It has a red "X" through the icon in the taskbar. When I click on it, it errors out. I tried sending an error report and I got an email that says there was an update that fixed this problem, but I'm still getting the red "X". Anyone know how to fix this?
<AceKing> Anyone in here?
<rtgz> Is there any dev willing to sacrifice 10 minutes of his own time to help a novice-deb packager find out where to get the debian/ directory from for trunk ubuntuone-client ?
<rtgz> anybody... debian/ dir for ubuntuone-client? where it comes from?
<rtgz> shareoffer page is broken
<rtgz> and all share-related stuff for webui is broken as well, giving internal server record
<rtgz> *error
<rtgz> just a notification, will run in circles, scream and shout on Monday if not fixed.
<chatZilla_> will there be an Ubuntu One for Xubuntu? or LUbuntu?
#ubuntuone 2009-12-06
<Madpilot> What is supposed to happen when you click on the UbuntuOne icon in the notification area and hit Connect? So far, nothing at all happens; U1 certainly doesn't appear to be connecting to anything...
<Madpilot> OK, found the issue. UbuntuOne and Epiphany (epiphany-browser) do not get along.
<Madpilot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/493051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 493051 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Client does not appear to work with Epiphany 2.28.0" [Undecided,New]
<Madpilot> lousy bug report - sorry. Anyone who can attempt to recreate it, please do!
<josh__> not a lot of chatting in this room seems like, lol
<Tobberoth> Does Ubuntu One support websites as well?
<Migi32> hey everyone, in Tomboy's preferences I don't see any option "Tomboy Web". I've installed Ubuntu 1 manually on 9.04 and uploading files works perfectly. Only the notes aren't working
<Migi32> Any ideas? Should I reinstall Ubuntu One? Should I perhaps reinstall Tomboy?
<dobey> Migi32: you need the newer version of tomboy that is in Karmic.
<dobey> i'm not sure if it's in jaunty-backports. but it's not in our PPA
<dobey> Migi32: now that Karmic is out though, we're working on scheduling dropping support for Jaunty with Ubuntu One. And Lucid (next LTS) will be released in April, so we'll probably be working on getting Jaunty support dropped soon, as we work on buildiner newer features.
<dobey> Migi32: If you can, I'd recommend upgrading to Karmic. Thanks for using Ubuntu One!
 * dobey goes back to his weekend, and working on his new house
<Migi32> sorry I was afk for a moment
<Migi32> ok, I think I'll upgrade to Karmic :)
<rtgz> is anybody from dev team here?
<rtgz> SHARE IS BROKEN (sorry for caps, need some attention)
<rtgz> dobey, jblount, urbanape, ping: Bug #493327
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493327 in ubuntuone-servers "Share-related actions result in internal server error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493327
<dbist> hey all
<dbist> any devs?
#ubuntuone 2010-12-06
<lahwran> why is ubuntu one not syncing?
<lahwran> I just added a computer and it didn't download my files.
<lahwran> I do have ~600MB of files, but still it should have started
<duanedesign> morning all
<bonnob11> honk if you hate stickers that say honk if you need help ;) no u1 windows guys around
<beuno> bonnob11, our windows guy is airborn right now
<beuno> what's up?
<bonnob11> mandel? yup seems he loves traveling
<bonnob11> just wanted to see if you resolved your performance problems with win client
<beuno> bonnob11, they've been sprinting all week, not sure how much of that has landed
<bonnob11> i commented it also in the bug, they should pre-JIT their managed assemblies with ngen.exe during installation
 * beuno claims ignorance in windows maters
<beuno> *matters
<bonnob11> it's your #1 bug :) if you're canonical guy you shouldn't ignore your enemy hehe
<bonnob11> OK, I'll check later again
<bonnob11> thxs
<beuno> np, thanks for testing!
<nessita> stand up in 3 minutes crowd!
<ralsina> nessita: ?
<nessita> ralsina: hello human! I didn't see you here :-)
 * alecu for one welcomes his new whip-wielding overlord. #ubuntuone, meet ralsina.
<nessita> ralsina: every day at 2pm UTC we have our daily stand up
<ralsina> alecu: I don't have the access codes to the whip yet. Stand by!
<nessita> ralsina: each one of us says 'me' and we paste our previously written DONE, TODO and BLOCKED in the order we said it
<nessita> so, let's start:
<nessita> me
<alecu> me
<nessita> dobey, thisfred, stand up?
<dobey> me
<nessita> thisfred: you around?
<nessita> ralsina: would you join us today in the stand up?
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> sry
<ralsina> me
<nessita> DONE: Some boss chasing, more to do. Started work on #673670. Did some general follow up on bug reports.
<nessita> TODO: Boss chasing re the control panel spec. Code reviews for mandel. More for bug #673670
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> CardinalFang, Chipaca?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 673670 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Contact syncdaemon dbus service from backend (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673670
<alecu> DONE: sprinted with the Syncdaemon folk for integration with Zeitgeist (bug #674252)
<alecu> TODO: finish zeitgeist *this week*
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
 * alecu passes the laser-whip to dobey. Don't let ralsina find it!
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 674252 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to store events into zeitgeist (affects: 1) (heat: 173)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674252
<dobey> λ DONE: 677382, bce nightlies, initial banshee store tests
<dobey> λ TODO: 683351, start on backports, book rally flights
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> thisfred: your roll
<thisfred> DONE: couchdb investigation | XUL/js exploration TODO: start bindwood dev BLOCKED: no
<nessita> alecu: CardinalFang is working for mobile
<ralsina> TODO: speak to everyone and find out what you all are talking about ;-)
<nessita> thisfred: did you find out what happened with couch on natty?
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, it was built wrong, it looks like. Actually Chipaca found the/a problem. Chris Coulson is now working on fixing it
<nessita> ralsina: now we make any comment we consider necessary regarding each others report, and/or try to solve any "blocked"
<nessita> thisfred: awesome, that's great news
<nessita> NOTE: this Wed is holiday in ARgentina, though I'll be working and swapping the holiday for the next week
<nessita> any closing comment/s?
<nessita> eom it is!
<nessita> ralsina: we also have a logging bot, and a launchpad bot in the channel. The LP bot will decode any bug number if you say something like "bug 1"
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 20 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 612) (heat: 3060)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<nessita> or bug #1
<nessita> but not #1
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> I am currently trying to get some administrivia done, so I don't know when I'll be able to join the other channels, check launchpad groups, etc.
<ralsina> So, I am not really useful at the moment for some stuff. However, feel free to contact me about anything you feel I should know :-D
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, that takes some time... good luck!
<lahwran> why is my newly added box not syncing my files?
<lahwran> ~600mb of them, if it matters
<beuno> lahwran, is the client connected?
<facundobatista> lahwran, if you do "u1sdtool -s" in a command line, in which state you see it'
<facundobatista> ?
<CardinalFang> lahwran, also, it can take minutes to decide what to do with many files.  Is that many, or a few large ones?
<CardinalFang> Wow, that much attention on a Monday morning?  Something's wrong.
<lahwran> it's monday?
<lahwran> I thought it was wednesday evening
<lahwran> says working on metadata, ready to connect
<lahwran> all booleans are false
<ralsina> Anyone here knows how I can reach Matthias Arnasson?
<duanedesign> lahwran: can you try the command:  u1sdtool -c
<lahwran> doing auth dance
<lahwran> processing queues
<beuno> ralsina, FWIW, this is a public channel
<lahwran> tell me, why did it not connect on it's own?
<lahwran> why do I have to TELL it to?
<duanedesign> lahwran: ideally no
<duanedesign> lahwran: what version of Ubuntu?
<ralsina> Is the existence of Matthias Arnasson a secret? Of course, if anyone knows, send me a private message :-)
<lahwran> maverick
 * beuno looks up Matthias Arnasson
 * lahwran does too
<beuno> ralsina, ah, so not a canonical employee  :)
<ralsina> He's supposed to be :-D
<beuno> aha
<beuno> yes
<beuno> ralsina, so, back to my "this is a public channel" point
<beuno> sysadmins don't hang around here
<ralsina> I was hoping more for an email
<beuno> ralsina, if you're on the canonical irc, his nickname is tiaz
<beuno> oh, sure
<ralsina> I am not because he needs to give me permission :-)
 * CardinalFang boggles.
<alecu> ralsina, I'll ping him on the internal irc
<alecu> oh, beuno just did.
<helo> mmmm... taco bueno...
<duanedesign> lahwran: might be your issue bug 635636
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 635636 in ubuntuone-client "[maverick] ubuntuone-launch fails to connect syncdaemon if get_metadata times out (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635636
<lahwran> yeah probably
<duanedesign> lahwran: also bug 651237 this one appears to have a fix released in the Maverick proposed repository
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 651237 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "ubuntuone-launch fails to start syncdaemon if dbus call times out (affects: 4) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651237
<lahwran> wow
<lahwran> multiple fails to start bugs
<lahwran> I guess there was a reason I don't depend on ubuntu one for anything
<CardinalFang> You can see the future?!
<duanedesign> mandel is at sprint this week?
<beuno> duanedesign, he's trying to get home, after the air strike in Spain
<duanedesign> oh no :(
<joshuahoover> thisfred: looks like bug #682866 is fixed then, huh?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682866 in couchdb (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "CouchDatabase() call hangs (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682866
<thisfred> joshuahoover: yeah, I have not tested yet, need to boot my natty machine
<thisfred> joshuahoover: confirmed that it works again on my machine :)
<joshuahoover> thisfred: then it must work everywhere! ;)
<thisfred> yep, everyone else is just whining :D
<joshuahoover> thisfred: seriously though, that is good news...we should be able to get our desktopcouch and related packages out there this week i would think, right?
<thisfred> joshuahoover: yep, though desktopcouch has a few issues of its own left. Nothing major though.
<joshuahoover> thisfred: ah, ok...are those issues we need to fix before releasing a package or something we can do in a subsequent package?
<thisfred> joshuahoover: well one of the issues is that the packages are built wrong, I think, and another is that the service won't start. That one's fixed on trunk, so we may as well take that along if we have to repackage anyway
<joshuahoover> thisfred: those aren't major? ;)
<joshuahoover> thisfred: package is built wrong and the service doesn't start, other than that it's working great! ;)
<thisfred> joshuahoover: well, not a major amount of work, I meant :)
<joshuahoover> heh
<joshuahoover> thisfred: i figured that's what you meant, seemed funny reading those two lines together though :)
<thisfred> yeah
<thisfred> hey, the tests pass, so how big can the problem really be? :)
<SpamapS> rmcbride: hey, before I go importing those java deps into branches.. did you have any public bzr branches for the cassandra dependency lucid backports?
<rmcbride> SpamapS: I did not do it as a branch, since it was pretty much a 'dch -i' kind of backport. I certainly CAN do, if you'd prefer (just need to re-do it as a UDD branch, and remember how that all works :))
<rmcbride> I pretty much grabbed the dsc, did a dpkg-source and did it the "old" way out of habit
<rmcbride> or rather
<rmcbride> in those packages I did apt-get source <blah>
<dobey> hmm
<SpamapS> rmcbride: no worries, if its a no source change backport then no need for a branch
<SpamapS> rmcbride: we should submit these to lucid backports actually
<rmcbride> SpamapS: I must admit that I've not submitted to any of the backports repos before.
<SpamapS> rmcbride: there may not be a point, truthfully
<SpamapS> rmcbride: PPA's make backports kind of pointless.
<SpamapS> PPA's do a better job of encapsulating a particular area of interest where you want to introduce a minimal amount of instability to a stable release.
 * rmcbride nods
<rmcbride> SpamapS: yea that was my thinking. I'm happy to do it if people see value in it
<rmcbride> SpamapS: FWIW maverick backports of the java stuff are building in the hackers' ppa now, then I can send the cassandra backport to build
<SpamapS> rmcbride: sweet, I'm uploading the lucid backports to the experimental PPA now
<SpamapS> rmcbride: looks like RC2 will be out in a couple of days..
<SpamapS> rmcbride: looks like there's also a huge effort to get widespread testing done on 0.7
<rmcbride> SpamapS: awesome. Testing good.
<SpamapS> rmcbride: how come you listed joptsimple as something you had to backport?
<SpamapS> rmcbride: its in lucid
<rmcbride> SpamapS Let me double check. I may have miss-typed. There were 3 out of five that turned up in my pbuilder failures that didn't show as "newer build available"
<rmcbride> (though perhaps I'm wrong and it was 2 out of 5)
<SpamapS> ah, libcommons-el is also in lucid
<rmcbride> SpamapS: hmm. I guess it was just that there were newer versions that I backported to our PPA. Possibly not necessary. I backported 5 packages, which were listed in my pbuilder failure. Possibly a logical fail on my part?
<rmcbride> Those are indeed in Lucid... just slightly older versions than what I backported. :/ I should have tried building with what was already in...
<SpamapS> I think jets3t is all thats necessary
<SpamapS> testing that theory now
<rmcbride> SpamapS: OK cool. I'm certaily happy to have the needed set be smaller.
<rmcbride> and maverick already has that, so no backports needed there
<rmcbride> OK I could have saved myself a portion of that work with a different order of operations WRT checking what specifically is where
<SpamapS> looks like jets3t is all thats needed
<rmcbride> OK cool, so that's all that is needed on Lucid, and even that is not needed in Maverick
<SpamapS> huzzah
<SpamapS> funny, only supported release chroot I don't have setup is maverick
<SpamapS> You know.. all the unpacking/configuring of packages has me wanting an SSD more than ever.
<rmcbride> yea. I nearly picked one up on black friday
<SpamapS> oh woot I do have a maverick chroot
<rmcbride> PPA build of cassandra/maverick is done, pending publish
<SpamapS> rmcbride: I didn't bother rebuilding on lucid.. just copied it
<SpamapS> rmcbride: but good to know it succeeds. :)
<rmcbride> SpamapS: yea :)
<SpamapS> I think the biggest hurdle to getting it properly packaged is antlr
<SpamapS> rmcbride: next version should be running the test suite btw. :-D
<rmcbride> SpamapS: excellent!
<poolie> hi
<poolie> what do you use in ubuntuone to collect log output from the various servers?
#ubuntuone 2010-12-07
<Hendrik1> Hi
<Hendrik1> Where would be the right place to post a feature request/suggestion
<jderose> Chipaca: where should Hendrik1 file a feature request? ^^^
<beuno> Hendrik1, filing a bug is fine
<Hendrik1> ? really? most times people do that they get told this is not a bug its an idea ...
<beuno> Hendrik1, it would be a wishlist bug
<beuno> otherwise
<beuno> you can post to the mailing list
<Hendrik1> ok i'll file a bug
<Hendrik1> maybe some one here has some thoughts on it
<Hendrik1> I think the mobile streaming service should be extended for example it would be nice to have it as an app for the boxee box
<beuno> Hendrik1, absolutely
<beuno> we are totally looking into extending it to more devices
<Hendrik1> so should i file this in ubuntuone or some subproject for streaming
<beuno> Hendrik1, ubuntuone-servers is fine
<Hendrik1> ok
<Hendrik1> filed bug #686314
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686314 in ubuntuone-servers "Ubuntu One Music Streaming should support more Devices e.g. Boxee Box (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686314
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> api servers are going down for update
<rye> and hello everybody
<CardinalFang> hi hi
<rye> CardinalFang: have you ever had any experience poking couchdb-glib?
<CardinalFang> rye, no, none.  What does it do?
<rye> CardinalFang: provides glib wrapper for desktopcouch/couchdb interaction... And the test is crashing, and couchdb is unhappy with what couchdb-glib sends from evolution...
<rye> hm, bazaar.launchpad.net is not cooperating
 * beuno waves at karni 
<duanedesign> hello rye
<CardinalFang> karni, hi.  How stable is the ubuntuone-android-files source?  I will want to start adding features in a few days, I think.
<CardinalFang> I want a starting place that isn't likely to move a lot.
<nessita> stand up in 5!
 * dobey prefers to sit
<nessita> me
<nessita> alecu, dobey, thisfred, ralsina, Chipaca, mandel, stand up?
<thisfred> me
<Chipaca> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> alecu, dobey, ralsina?
<alecu> sorry, was chatting with the new boss.
<alecu> me
<dobey> me
 * Chipaca jiggles ralsina's power cord
<ralsina> aca estoy
<ralsina> me
<dobey> Chipaca: are you going to dfw for the rally?
<nessita> let's go!
<nessita> DONE: Boss chasing re the control panel spec. Code reviews for mandel. More for bug #673670. Had power outage so I went to a bar without my ongoing work, so I updated my laptop to natty (really smooth so far), and fixed bug #673054.
<nessita> TODO: Finish bug #673670.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: found a way to test XUL extensions (thanks JamesTait!) added first test to bindwood. TODO: create tests for bindwood | start refactoring it BLOCKED: not blocked
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673670 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Contact syncdaemon dbus service from backend (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673670
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673054 in ubuntu-sso-client "Update wiki page with Dbus service documentation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673054
<thisfred> Chipaca: you!
<Chipaca> I just wanted to say I'm handing off my standoff duties to ralsina, as he is now manager of the team :)
<Chipaca> so I'll no longer need to say "not me"! :-D
<nessita> ue!
<Chipaca> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Arrive to spain. Looked at bug 682744. The issues is that the use od the port in not admin users is blocked.
<mandel> TODO: Find how to load com visible object form python
<mandel> BLCOKED: no, but doing things for the first time
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 682744 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Files not syncing (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 36)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682744
<mandel> alecuo go!
<mandel> alecu hehe
<alecu> DONE: found a mistake in handling Offered Shares events, worked on it (still bug #674252)
<alecu> TODO: more zg
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674252 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to store events into zeitgeist (affects: 1) (heat: 173)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674252
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: rally flight booking, lots of arguing about project splits and autotools, filed #686224, 686036
<dobey> λ TODO: workaround 686224, finish 686036, fix 674876, 683351, backports
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> ralsina: go
 * alecu throws an usb keyboard ralsina's way
<Chipaca> dobey: I'm not going to dfw, no
<ralsina> DONE: administrivia (I hope)
<Chipaca> dobey: neither is ralsina unless he can express his visa
<ralsina> TODO: interviews with all if you (stand in line, please)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: not yet
<dobey> ]ah ok
<nessita> any closing comments?
<dobey> it's too damn cold.
<ralsina> dobey: lucky you
<nessita> any closing comments regarding the stand up? :-)
<mandel> how has/is going to the desktop thing?
<ralsina> I will try to express the visa, but it's very unlikely that I will attend
<nessita> mandel: not sure what you've asked
<nessita> can you please rephrase?
<thisfred> nessita: I think he means "who is going to the platform sprint"
<mandel> nessita, that one :P
<mandel> platform - desktop, kind of the same for me :P
<nessita> mandel: I'm going, dobey, and not sure who else
<nessita> Chipaca: who else is going? :-)
<thisfred> Not me, I was deemed too much of a distraction ;)
<nessita> ok, I think this is eom!
<mandel> thisfred, hehe then that makes me sure I do not go :)
<alecu> mandel, how was your trip back home? when did you arrive?
<mandel> alecu, I arrived yesterday at 11:00 pm, so about 3 days to go home...
<thisfred> mandel: I can't believe you're even considering travelling again ;)
<mandel> alecu, it was a pain in the ass, but well, I do not mind it, I've done worse (Mac'n-Madrid by train)
<mandel> thisfred, I would, just to see if I get anywhere hehe
<Chipaca> nessita: ralsina, you and dobey. Fingers crossed on the ralsina front.
<alecu> mandel, what's Mac'n ?
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> is that a Klingon city?
<mandel> alecu, Manchester :P
<dobey> Mac'n'Cheese
<alecu> oh, and it took more than 3 days?
<alecu> dobey, I know about the food! I've never travelled from a food to a city tho.
<dobey> alecu: you just need to put more psychotropics in the recipe
<alecu> jajajaj
<mandel> alecu, yes, by train, on xmas day and sleeping in a brothel in paris :P
<alecu> mandel, you can spare the details on *that*
<mandel> in my defense, I though it was a hotel until I turned on the tv and it was all porn
<mandel> alecu, no putas involved, I promise
<mandel> nessita, so, 'm save to assume that I'm not goint to the platform sprint, right :)
 * mandel books holidays...
<nessita> mandel: I think so :-)
<nessita> mandel: I reviewed the keyring branch yesterday
<nessita> mandel: do you have more branches for me to review?
<dobey> i just hope mandel never meets anyone who lives in Punta Gorda
<mandel> nessita, yes, but I'm first dealing with some crazy code on windows
<nessita> mandel:  no problem!
<mandel> dobey, Punta Gorda or Puta Gorda?
<nessita> mandel: this is a public channel ;-)
<dobey> Punta
<mandel> nessita, sorry I missed typed ;)
<mandel> dobey, why?
<dobey> mandel: the jokes, mostly
<mandel> dobey, hehe true :)
<mandel> nessita, regarding the keyring, I really do not know why that occurs, I might need to ask alecu about that
<mandel> alecu, can you tell me why this happens: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_keyring/+merge/42709
<mandel> alecu, nessitas comment
<nessita> mandel: you can ask me :-)
<alecu> mandel, looking
<nessita> alecu: I can help, no worries (if you're busy)
<alecu> nessita, great, thanks.
<nessita> mandel: the problem is the monkey patching, let me find out the solution
<mandel> nessita, I though so, but I really do not know where that is happening
<dobey> in setUp
<alecu> mandel, what are you using win32crypt for?
<mandel> alecu, to crypt the data in the keyring
<mandel> alecu, if not, the data will be stored plain in the registry
<mandel> alecu, which is not good
<alecu> mandel, cool. And what password are you using to encrypt?
<mandel> alecu, the crypto lib takes the users password, if the password changes the lib remembers and next time uses the new one
<nessita> mandel:  modify test_linux.py, line 121, and change
<nessita> self.service = self.patch(keyring, "SecretService",
<nessita> for
<nessita> self.service = self.patch(keyring.linux, "SecretService",
<mandel> nessita, uh, cool, thx! :)
<alecu> mandel, so, the token is encrypted with the user's password and stored in the registry. sounds nice.
<nessita> mandel: there are more errors when fixing that
<alecu> mandel, but what if the user changes the login password?
<nessita> mandel: but I'll think you can resolve those e3asily
<nessita> easily (mostly import errors)
<alecu> mandel, would a prompt need to be shown when unencrypting the token?
<mandel> alecu, win32 keeps track of that, and will ensure it can decrypt it
<alecu> mandel, and would that block?
<alecu> mandel, nice win32.
<mandel> alecu, no ui is shown, so there is not block for a user input
<mandel> nessita, thx, I'll take a look at those, there is also another branch that adds a script to run the tests on windows, you might want to take a look at that one too
<nessita> mandel: link please?
 * mandel looks
<mandel> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_run_tests/+merge/42716
<nessita> mandel: reviewing it...
<mandel> nessita, I changed the runner to allow to pass modules to ignore, that way we can run tests on windows ignoring those that depend on dbus etc.. all the tests I write for windows, will run on linux
<dobey> changed what runner?
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> i thought sso was already using u1trial?
<nessita> dobey: it is not, we should file a bug a make the transition
<nessita> dobey: do you think mandel's changes can be added to devtools?
<dobey> probably
<dobey> i don't see why they couldn't be
<facundobatista> alecu, pign
<facundobatista> *ping
<alecu> facundobatista, gnip!
<facundobatista> alecu, :)
<facundobatista> alecu, che, regarding your work with Z, are you planning to know when a share invitation was sent'
<facundobatista> ?
<alecu> facundobatista, yes. I added an eq event for that.
<alecu> facundobatista, let me find a link...
<facundobatista> alecu, is that in trunk?
<alecu> facundobatista, not yet
<facundobatista> alecu, awesome
<facundobatista> nessita, ^
<nessita> facundobatista: yiipiiii
<alecu> facundobatista, it will be called "AQ_SHARE_INVITATION_SENT"
<alecu> facundobatista, and it's both sent after an invitation is sent with http or a share sent thru the server
<facundobatista> alecu, and on error?
<facundobatista> alecu, what do you mean with "share sent thru server"?
<alecu> facundobatista, it's not sent.
<alecu> facundobatista, the invitation is sent with http if the username matches an email address
<facundobatista> yes
<alecu> facundobatista, no share is created in that case till the user accepts the invitation.
<facundobatista> exacto
<alecu> facundobatista, on the other hand...
<alecu> when the username is a u1 username, a share is created and sent thru the api server.
<alecu> sooooo
<alecu> that event is sent in both cases.
<facundobatista> alecu, well
<facundobatista> alecu, a share is created in that case
<facundobatista> nothing is "sent"
<facundobatista> do you have a diff for the ActionQueueCommand?
<alecu> facundobatista, yes. But from the point of view of the local user, it's the same.
<alecu> facundobatista, the local user does not care about shares being created.
<rigved> hello everyone
<facundobatista> alecu, well, that's arguable, but I care more about AQ being nice regarding what it sends
<facundobatista> Hola rigved
<alecu> facundobatista, for what value of nice?
<rigved> my tomboy notes don't syncronise with the ubuntuone servers anymore. is there a fix to this? using ubuntu 10.04
<facundobatista> alecu, and I also need an event there for magicicada
<rigved> facundobatista: hi
<facundobatista> alecu, so, do you have a diff with your proposal?
<dobey> nessita, mandel: actually, with u1trial, the changes are smaller, since i abstracted the dbus runner out; so it can already be avoided on windows anyway
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/ziggy-for-syncdaemon
<mandel> dobey, sweet, that is great!
<mandel> dobey, is a matter of ignoring th module load then
<nessita> mandel: can you propose a branch for devtools instead and I'll make use that ussoc uses devtools?
<dobey> yeah, u1trial would only need the --ignore bits added
<mandel> nessita, dobey I can add that to u1trial then, makes more sense
<nessita> mandel, dobey: awesome, I'll propose a branch so ussoc uses devtools
<facundobatista> alecu, so, on success, if you created the share, you send *both* events AQ_CREATE_SHARE_OK and AQ_SHARE_INVITATION_SENT ?
<facundobatista> alecu, no ActionQueueCommand sends two events on success, can we revisit this decission?
<mandel> nessita, we will need to add the batch script, but that is nearly a copy paste of the one proposed
<alecu> facundobatista, we sure can.
<facundobatista> alecu, I'd naturally think about two new events:
<facundobatista> - AQ_SHARE_INVITATION_SENT (only) when an invitation is sent successfully
<rigved> my tomboy notes don't syncronise with the ubuntuone servers anymore. is there a fix to this? using ubuntu 10.04. any help would be welcome.
<facundobatista> - AQ_SHARE_INVITATION_SENT_ERROR when an invitation is not sent because an error
<facundobatista> (we could make AQ_SHARE_INVITATION_SENT_OK the first one, to be more coherent)
<alecu> facundobatista, it makes sense
<nessita> rye: how can we debug a tomboy sync failure? (see rigved question)
<facundobatista> alecu, also, if you're sending an event when the command finished ok and self.use_http == True, you can remove the warning log
<alecu> facundobatista, I'll send AQ_SHARE_INVITATION_SENT_OK for now, since the other event will not be used yet.
<facundobatista> alecu, but it will be unbalanced
<alecu> facundobatista, then we'll need to wait for Anakin to arrive.
<facundobatista> AQ_CREATE_SHARE_OK / AQ_SHARE_INVITATION_SENT_OK on success, AQ_CREATE_SHARE_ERROR on error
<alecu> facundobatista, I don't like to add code that will be unused. We can always add it when it's needed.
<alecu> facundobatista, but I really think it's nice to only send one event on successes.
<facundobatista> alecu, this impacts directly in the dbus_interface, are you fixing that?
<rodrigo_> rye, what problem are you having with couchdb-glib?
<nessita> dobey: can you please file a bug for me to add devtools to ussoc?
<alecu> facundobatista, how? the dbus interface only reports on AQ_CREATE_SHARE_OK
<dobey> ok
<facundobatista> alecu, today, through the dbus interface you can do create_share() for both username and mail
<facundobatista> alecu, and then you can listen to ShareCreated and ShareCreateError
<alecu> facundobatista, right
<facundobatista> alecu, tomorrow, you should be able to listen ShareInvitationSentOK and ShareInvitationSentError (or something)
<alecu> facundobatista, ok, right.
<alecu> facundobatista, I don't plan to add those DBus signals now.
<facundobatista> alecu, that's why you need the event on error :)
<facundobatista> alecu, oh
<facundobatista> alecu, mmm... so your fix is a half fix
<facundobatista> nessita, ^
<dobey> nessita: #686606
<nessita> facundobatista: well, zg don't need that...
<nessita> facundobatista: if we (magicicada) need it, we can fill a bug? we can propose a patch?
<alecu> nessita, that makes sense.
<facundobatista> nessita, yes, wee need to add code on that
<AJenbo> hmm seams i always have to start the ubuntu one client, and posibly the u1sdtool before sync happens.
<nessita> AJenbo: what system are you running?
<nessita> facundobatista: yes
<AJenbo> My laptop has been one for 25 hours after i made a sync at work, and still wasn't updated, infact the content on it is much older then before that sync
<AJenbo> nessita, maverick
<AJenbo> the keys ring is unlocked (started my mail client on boot)
<nessita> AJenbo: we have a known bug regarding that. We have proposed the fix, but I'm not sure it hit maverick-updates yet
<nessita> AJenbo: what does u1sdtool -s says?
<nessita> rmcbride: ping
<AJenbo> it's doing a local rescan
<dobey> it's in -proposed still afaik
<rmcbride> nessita: hi
<nessita> rmcbride: hi there! quick question. Are the SRU on -updates now? or still -proposed?
<AJenbo> also u1sdtool dosn't seams to work over ssh (complains about gtk dialog), but i remember it working back on lucid
<rmcbride> nessita: we still have verification of #647483 pending. if you could respond to my question on that I think we may be good to go
<nessita> AJenbo: so, syncdaemon just started. To make it synch, u1sdtool -c
<nessita> rmcbride: right! I have that on my todo, I'll try now
<nessita> AJenbo:  the gtk thing means you don't have valid credentials on that machine
<nessita> AJenbo: I mean, you're ssh'ing to a machine that doesn't have valid credentials for Ubuntu One and the sign opn dialog is being raised
<dobey> nessita, rmcbride: fwiw, -proposed stuff typically isn't pushed to -updates for at least 7 days after all the bugs are verification-done
<AJenbo> i'm locked in as my self and went in to the other rom ran the u1sdtool, went back in to the other computer and still got the samme error over ssh
<nessita> dobey: really? in my experience for ussoc has been 1 or 2 days after
<AJenbo> infact on the local machine ssh'ing to it self i still get the error
<dobey> nessita: for uploads to devel ubuntu, or for SRU?
<nessita> AJenbo: that's because u1sdtool is connecting to different dbus sessions. YOu should use screen when ssh'ing
<nessita> dobey: for SRUs
<AJenbo> nessita, try this "ssh localhost", then "u1sdtool -s" and you will get a screen load of python whining
<AJenbo> this did not happen on lucid, and i think it is related to the sso client
<dobey> AJenbo: it did happen. or at least, there might have been less of it. But dbus does not work over ssh.
<AJenbo> the solution is to use "ssh -X localhost"
<dobey> dbus does not forward over the X connection
<nessita> AJenbo: you're mixing things :-). Let me explain
<dobey> and even if it did, it wouldn't do what you expected
<AJenbo> dobey, then wy does it work
<AJenbo> shoudn't the dbus be confined to the local machine?
<nessita> AJenbo: can you please wait a few minutes and read what I'm about to say?
<AJenbo> sure...
<dobey> AJenbo: i'm not sure what your definition of 'work' is here, but it doesn't, without lots of extra environment configuring, which ssh doesn't do for you, and which is hard to do automatically
<nessita> AJenbo: thanks! u1sdtool connects to the session bus. When doing ssh to a machine, u1sdtool is connecting to a different session bus that the one you have connected on a terminal without ssh
<AJenbo> dobey, i just want to see the status of sync deamon on my other machine
<nessita> AJenbo: you can't do it over ssh
<dobey> nessita: no ti isn't
<nessita> AJenbo: the result you'll get will be confusing
<dobey> nessita: when doing ssh, there is no dbus; unless you configure the environment vars to point to the proper things on the machine you're sshed in to
<nessita> AJenbo: if you want to do that, you need to use some helper such as "screen"
<nessita> dobey: I'm not sure what you're talking about but you can try it yourself... u1sdtool locally, and then over ssh
<nessita> AJenbo: so, let's solve one problem at a time.
<AJenbo> "u1sdtool -s"  gives me the same results   "ssh -X localhost", "u1sdtool -s"
<AJenbo> i don't find it confusing...
<dobey> nessita: ssh localhost 'echo "$DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS"'
<dobey> nessita: notice how it is empty.
<nessita> AJenbo: you're starting 2 daemons I think, let me confirm. verterok, you arond?
<verterok> nessita: wasup?
<AJenbo> ok, ill wait til it start uploading/downloading stuff, then we should be able to see if it is the same deamon it is talking to
<dobey> AJenbo: the results aren't the same, even if you think they are. u1sdtool does not work over ssh.
<nessita> verterok: what was the issue with using u1sdtool via ssh?
<verterok> nessita: there is no dbus session
<AJenbo> but yes i see you point about the deamon being bound to the session
<nessita> verterok: AJenbo doesn't believe it doesn't work as expected, could you please explain with a little more detail?
<dobey> sigh
<AJenbo> could it be made to work
<dobey> pay no attention to the gnome developer of 10+ years
<dobey> not easily
<AJenbo> (don't have to explain that it doesn't)
<AJenbo> ill belive you for now
<verterok> if you start 2 syncdaemon *bad* things will happen
<nessita> AJenbo: nopes as far as I know
<AJenbo> :(
<nessita> verterok: so u1sdtool over ssh starts another daemon, right?
<dobey> nessita: no
<dobey> nessita: it simply fails.
<AJenbo> not even in the near future natty +1/+2
<rye> rodrigo_: bug #564669, older paste was not meant to go there, not yet that familier with irrsi
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 564669 in couchdb-glib "Deleting an document just after creation generates an internal server error (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564669
<nessita> dobey: that didn't happen on my case. I've tried it by mistake.
<rye> nessita: looking
<verterok> AJenbo: the issue is that syncdaemon use dbus as a lock, so if you start another dbus session there is nothing to prevent from a dbus call to automatically start a new daemon
<nessita> AJenbo: you can check your syncdaemon status over ssh using the program "screen", like I mentioned before
<dobey> oh well, it fails for me anyway because nightlies are broken
<rodrigo_> rye, hmm, ok, looking
<AJenbo> nessita, good ping, i was planning to look in to screen any way
<nessita> AJenbo: if you want to learn, I can help you with that. DO u1sdtool -q on every machine/session/ssh
<verterok> nessita, AJenbo: if you execute plain: u1sdtool --start via ssh, it will fail with something like this:
<verterok> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<dobey> screen will only work if you start the screen session by local means, and not over ssh
<AJenbo> yeah
<rye> nessita: re tomboy notes - it is possible that server-side sends invalid xml
<verterok> *but* if you execute it using dbus-launch, it wil fire a new dbus session and thing will "work" (for some value of work)
<verterok> nessita: ^
<dobey> and by local means i mean inside a logged in gnome sessijon
<rye> verterok: i second that, it works :), I used to use that method
<dobey> if you start screen and then log out, the dbus session will be forfeit
<verterok> nessita, AJenbo: dbus-launch u1sdtool --start
<verterok> rye: :)
<nessita> rye: can we help rigved diagnose if this is the case?
<dobey> if you export the dbus environment vars to be the same as the ones where the logged in session is running, then you can talk to the remote service
<dobey> verterok: that will start a second syncdaemon
<verterok> dobey: yes, exactly my point :)
<rye> nessita: only by recompiling tomboy adding debug statements, unfortunately
<verterok> which is *bad*
<AJenbo> shoudn't there be put something in place to prevent multiple syncdeaemons?
<nessita> AJenbo: we have, but it works under the same dbus session
<rye> AJenbo: yes, that's dbus, but there should be only one dbus session for the user
 * rye recalls some issue he faced when dbus got.. ah
<AJenbo> hmm i'm still having a hard time seeing that this dons't work, the status just changed and i can see it on both the local and the ssh
<rye> AJenbo: are you on headless installation, i.e. accessing only via ssh?
<AJenbo> rye, no, laptop
<AJenbo> rye, if it was headless i would have a hard time executing the command locally ;)
<nessita> AJenbo: what does the folowing output: ps aux | grep ubuntuone
<verterok> AJenbo: it "works", but you might end up losing data.
<rye> AJenbo: ok, in case you arrange for dbus session to persist for local installation and store info about it somewhere so it gets restored for all other logins 9e.g. GUI) then you will get 2 dbus sessions running since gdm launches gnome-session with dbus-launch unconditionally. That's what I got. After that talking to some processes was really hard since they were on "different" session
<dobey> i don't see what point trying to do 'ssh localhost' serves anyway, unless you're trying to test what happens when you ssh into a different machine without needing two IPs
<verterok> AJenbo: basically, the on-disk metadata used by syncdaemon isn't suited for being modified by multiple processes
<verterok> if you start two syncdaemons, you might (and probably will) lose data
<AJenbo> nessita, http://pastebin.com/p4u76EQF
<rye> is it only me or bzr branch lp:~adiroiban/couchdb-glib/couchdb-session-tests cannot be done?
<rodrigo_> rye, right, can't do it neither
<AJenbo> dobey, ssh localhost is for testing
<rye> rodrigo_: btw, in bug #564669 i wrote how to find out what invalid json went to couchdb - https://bugs.launchpad.net/couchdb-glib/+bug/564669/comments/1
<ubot4> rye: Bug 564669 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/564669 is private
<rodrigo_> yeah, saw it
<AJenbo> verterok, then shoudn't there be placed a hardlock on the data prevening this? Or is it ok that some one who dosn't know the inner workings of U1 and want to see the status over ssh, might loos his data?
<verterok> AJenbo: there is no support for using syncdaemon over ssh
<verterok> AJenbo: sadly, using a file lock brings a lot of other problems to the table :(
<verterok> like no way to support nfs
<AJenbo> k :/
<AJenbo> Call me crasy but didn't the ps aux show that both the ssh and local u1sdtool is talking to the same daemon?
<verterok> then something really weird is going on
<AJenbo> verterok, is the thing about ssh not being supported in any wiki or faq?
<nessita> AJenbo: seems like it, but you should not use sdtool (nor syncdaemon) over ssh
<AJenbo> if it continues to "work" i probably will
<AJenbo> but don't worry i won't come crying if i loos some thing as a result :)
<nessita> AJenbo: you understand you can safely manage syncdaemon over ssh using screen, don't you? do you need help setting that up?
<nessita> AJenbo: why would you prefer to risk your data instead?
<AJenbo> nessita, yeah but i don't think i have time to learn that right now, i'm getting to be late for work
<nessita> AJenbo: is your call
<AJenbo> nessita, i'm not doing ssh u1sdtool right now, and can wait untill i learn screen, but i can't learn screen right now
<AJenbo> i don't see any thing wrong with that
<AJenbo> unless you think learn screen > have a job
<AJenbo> one last thing.
<AJenbo> Could i solve the issue with data not being synced by adding u1sdtool -c as a start up program in gnome?
<nessita> AJenbo: there is a fix for that issue (syncdaemon not connecting automatically) that is already on maverick-proposed. You can enable that repository or wait a few days until is relesed under maverick-updates
<AJenbo> nessita, thanks ill do "that"
<nessita> AJenbo: you're welcome, instructions how to enable the repository are at (looking link)
<nessita> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<AJenbo> i know
<AJenbo> ok, thanks :)
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> rmcbride: I don't have the test translated for the SSO dialog when ubuntu one opens it...
<rmcbride> nessita: so that bug is not then fixed?
<nessita> seems like not, thou I may be testing it wrong
<nessita> rmcbride: how did you test it? I installed turkish locale and started a X session with that language set
<nessita> then, I removed U1 credentials and issues u1sdtool -c
<rmcbride> nessita: I didn't really know HOW to test, which is why I asked for your opinion
<nessita> rmcbride: you can install a new language pack and boot your session in that language
<rmcbride> nessita: but it certainly sounds as iff there is an issue. Can you put your results in the bug report? we may need rodrigo to revisit...
<nessita> rmcbride: maybe the string is not translated yet? do you where I can check that?
<AJenbo> nessita, just tried ssh -X ip u1sdtool -s from a remote machine, and it seams to have spawned a seperate sync-deamon
<rmcbride> nessita: it's certainly possible that translations are not done
<AJenbo> by
<rmcbride> nessita: but I don' t know anything about how that process works
<nessita> dobey: do you know where translations are stored in disk, to check if a string is translated or not?
<rmcbride> nessita: I think perhaps a language more likely to already be translated might be a decent choice. I'll try it in German shortly. I need to set this up on a seperate machine.
<nessita> rmcbride: my result on a screenshot: http://imagebin.ca/view/eFc-Eef.html
<rmcbride> nessita: that certainly looks like it's not translated, but I don't know if it's because the bug isn't fixed, or turkish translations haven't been updated
<nessita> right
<rmcbride> nessita: OK I think when I asked my question I was focussed more on the "arrive by dbus" section and less on the resulting translated display.
<rmcbride> nessita: I need to go get food for lunch, I'll set up a test on German when I return
<nessita> rmcbride: ok then
<rmcbride> nessita: I don't suppose you are already perhaps running Spanish anywhere?
<nessita> rmcbride: nopes :-/
<nessita> rmcbride: I run turkish because the Decimal module from python crashes with that land
<rmcbride> nessita: OK. Worth asking anyhow :)
<nessita> lang*
<nessita> so I like to test using that lang
<rmcbride> Ah I see
<dobey> rmcbride, nessita: that string was translated on Oct 20, so probably not shipped yet
<rmcbride> doh
<nessita> dobey: how can you tell, so I can learn how to diagnose?
<nessita> dobey: also, I can add a dummy translation myself, if I'd knew where the translation files are :-D
<dobey> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubuntuone-client
<dobey> nessita: you can't edit the translation files in place as they are binary data
<dobey> nessita: you'd need to edit in the source, build the translation, and install it
<nessita> dobey: they are? oh
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> oh
<dobey> of course
<dobey> i know what the problem is
<nessita> dobey: what problem where?
<dobey> in syncdaemon
<nessita> dobey: regarding translation? :-/
 * nessita is not following
<dobey> yes
<dobey> is there a bug # for the broken translation?
<nessita> dobey: bug #647483
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 647483 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 8 other projects) "Ubuntu One help text contains non-translatable text (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 64)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647483
<dobey> i already have a branch to fix it :)
<dobey> oh, well mostly done perhaps. let me check libsyncdaemon
<dobey> ok, so there are two bugs
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/647483/comments/5
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 647483 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 8 other projects) "Ubuntu One help text contains non-translatable text (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<dobey> nessita: and filed bug #686647 for the other issue
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686647 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "SSO help text does not appear translated in UI (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686647
<dobey> going to get some lunch, and then i will fix it; and finish the other things i'm working on at the moment
<nessita> dobey: ok, thanks
<nessita> thisfred: comments on bug #686289?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686289 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One Preferences not loading (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686289
<thisfred> nessita, hmm, no that's a weird one.
<thisfred> mandel: vds, CardinalFang, any idea what could cause a gnomekeyring.IOError ^^? (Why does it even have its own IOError?)
<nessita> thisfred: seems like the keyring is locked? I thought that we agreed on using txsecrets? but maybe that fell off of milestone 1.0?
<thisfred> nessita: that is not yet 1.0
<nessita> right
<thisfred> nessita: no, I mean the bug report is not running 1.0
<thisfred> nessita: I have not worked on the keyring parts, so I don't know if 1.0 will fix this
<nessita> ah! you're right, is natty
<mandel> nessita, thisfred ASAIK we are not using tx secret, are we?
<vds> thisfred: sorry no :(
<CardinalFang> thisfred, natty, I don't know the cause of that.  I'm looking around the web.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, nessita, my guess is that it's a problem talking to DBus somehow.
<thisfred> oh joy
<thisfred> It's not a miracle of sound design that u1prefs fails to start if the replication service has a problem either
<CardinalFang> I added a question to the bug.   python -c "import gnomekeyring; gnomekeyring.get_default_keyring_sync()"    # error?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: thx, I'll assign it to myself, and keep an eye on it. May come back to you with questions. In fact it's pretty much guaranteed.
<CardinalFang> Roger.  Okay, thisfred.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, vds, I think I can reduce the complexity around keyring usage.  I will look soon.
<CardinalFang> soon = in the next week or so.
<CardinalFang> lunch
 * nessita -> lunch
<rye> we are looking into the issue that is causing the following to be displayed for new signups in 10.04 -  http://ubuntuone.com/p/Sb4/
<alecu> CardinalFang, thisfred: I had some similar gnomekeyring issues when the user set gdm to autologin
<alecu> when using autologging, the default keyring is not unlocked.
 * nessita is back
<nessita> CardinalFang, thisfred: thanks for your attention to this. Now I remember what alecu is pointing out...
<nessita> alecu: how did you solve it?
<alecu> nessita, I started digging and found gnomekeyring to be unreliable: some gk functions tried to unlock the keyring (and blocked) while other gk functions just returned that error.
<nessita> alecu: ok, so one more argument to switch to txsecrets. Thanks!
<alecu> and there's no good documentation on python-gnomekeyring, so it was a bit of reading the C api, and a bit of manual testing... so yes, txsecrets ftw!
<nessita> alecu: it works great, by the way, you did a terrific work there. Thanks!
<alecu> :-)
<dobey> hmm
<rmcbride> nessita: dobey: I've marked bug #647483 as "verification done" based on the digging y'all have done. We'll likely need to do another SRU in maverick going forward, but I'd like to get the version in -proposed moved along ASAP to address the startup/connect issues
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 647483 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 8 other projects) "Ubuntu One help text contains non-translatable text (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647483
<nessita> rmcbride: +100
<dobey> rmcbride: fine by me
<karni> beuno: CardinalFang: hi guys. what can I say.. after uber successful code session during weekend just before 30 Nov, I had little time to get back on track *slams head against the wall*. canonical should soo hire me heh, I would have no other issues to focus on. anyhow, software for my aunt that I mentioned to beuno is done, and apart from 2 and counting assignments at college, I'm currently relatively able to get back to work *looks
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll be probably still shuffling some code, however if you would be fine with us agreeing on approach to introduce publishing (content provider part is ready), you could definitely start with that
<beuno> karni, heya!
<beuno> karni, have you been committing all these changes to trunk?
<karni> beuno: CardinalFang: upon connection, one has access to all meta data (Ubuntu One/UDFs/Shares) as previously mentioned, I also added
<karni> hi beuno !
<karni> beuno: no, I was waiting with that to ask for your opinion/permission on what to do
<karni> as I need 3-4 free days (read: 3-4 weekend days) to make it at least as usable as AndroidU1
<karni> finishing: I also added 'sync button' next to each file/folder, so that once selected
<karni> it's saved into the content provider, and will be sync'ed upon change on the server side.
<karni> beuno: if you have a moment, we can discuss that now.
<beuno> CardinalFang, I think I feel that if this is where we're going, it should go into trunk. What do you think?
<karni> beuno, when I push the code, you can put in your oauth tokens and see were we at
<beuno> great
<karni> but, like I said, I really roll with the project when I have a free day or two
<rye> http://launchpad.net/bugs/686697
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686697 in ubuntuone-servers "/oauth/request/ fails with CSRF verification failed. Request aborted. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed]
<rye> fyi
<dobey> nessita, rmcbride: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-translations/+merge/42990
<dobey> nessita, rmcbride: don't know if the latest translation packages have been released on maverick, but there is a turkish translation for that string on narwhal for sure
<rmcbride> dobey: cool, thanks. Reviewing now
<nessita> dobey: ack
<dobey> no en espanol, though
<karni> CardinalFang: please call my nick too, when you answer beuno's question about pushing my source into trunk.
<alecu> nessita, do you know how we add python-zeitgeist as a dependency on the ubuntuone-client package?
<rmcbride> yea I don't have my  dev box on narwhal yet
<dobey> err, actually maybe in spanish. not in albanian though
<dobey> alecu: to which package?
<nessita> alecu: talk to dobey, he builds the package
<rmcbride> but I'll find out about maverick I guess :)
<nessita> dobey: ubuntuone-client
<alecu> dobey, ralsina found this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60282604/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.ubuntuone-client_1.5.0%2Br764~maverick1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<nessita> or ubuntuone-syncdaemon
 * nessita runs
<dobey> ah nightlies
<dobey> oh well at least it's a different error
<dobey> alecu: i'll update
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> wait
 * alecu waits
<dobey> how the heck did that even land
<ralsina> At least it doesn't look like a terribly hard problem
<dobey> ah nevermind
<dobey> there is no python-zeitgeist
<nessita> dobey: zeitgeist-core
<dobey> yeah i see that now, after a little __file__ checking
<alecu> nessita, right, thanks.
<rmcbride> grr. Ok translations clearly not updated yet in maverick (dated 10 09)
<rmcbride> MAYBE my old laptop works in that context, it is upgraded, don't recall if I have the dev environment on it still...
<dobey> alecu, nessita: fixed, along with missing platform/ from the packages
<dobey> alecu: of course, the tests will still probably fail for the other reasons :-/
<alecu> dobey, sorry, didn't got that part. what other reasons?
<dobey> alecu: there is some weird issue with the tests failing in all kinds of weird ways, in the package
<alecu> dobey, oh, ok. I thought it was zeitgeist related. Thanks!
<dobey> nah. no ghosts until your branch landed :)
 * alecu will get some food
<rye> public files also suffer from the same CSRF protection issue
<AJenbo> Hi again, back from work with more questions :)
<AJenbo> my lap top has been hanging on LOCAL_RESCAN for the past 4 hours, i think somthing might be haning...
<AJenbo> also how about to avoid multiple syncdaemons running at the same time, just check if a syncdaemon process is allready is running, or would that pring issues with multi users?
<AJenbo> also i don't really see any hdd activity
<AJenbo> hmm might be some thing bad that happned when i was messing with ssh and u1sdtool, and i did promise not to come wining about it so guess ill try to fix this one my selv :)
<AJenbo> keep up the good work.
<nessita> AJenbo: to debug, you can:
<nessita> quit all the syncdaemon instances
<nessita> (either killing the process or u1sdtool -q)
<nessita> be sure there is no ubuntuone-syncdaemon process running
<nessita> and in that scenario, start syncdaemon from a local terminal (no ssh involved) using u1sdtool -c
<nessita> AJenbo: you may have corrupt metadata due to potential multiple syncdaemon's modifying it...
<nessita> AJenbo: please let me know if after a full restart of the service (what I've just described) you keep having a stuck syncdaemon on LOCAL_RESCAN
<alecu> nessita, if you have some time tomorrow, please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/ziggy-for-syncdaemon/+merge/42980
<alecu> verterok, idem
<alecu> verterok, oh, you don't work tomorrow :-)
<verterok> alecu: I'll try to review it today
<verterok> :)
<alecu> thanks!
<nessita> alecu: do you work tomorrow?
<alecu> no, I don't
<nessita> (I will review it)
<nessita> alecu: okis
<dobey> rmcbride, rye: have either of you reproduced https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/674876 at all?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674876 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nautilus keeps opening when ubuntu one plugin is installed (affects: 2) (dups: 2) (heat: 20)" [High,Incomplete]
<rmcbride> dobey: I was not able to reproduce that at all no
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> rmcbride: did you get anywhere with the translation?
<rmcbride> dobey: oh right. I was setting up on the other laptop. Give me a few
<dobey> sure
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --refresh shares  refreshes the UDFs? I get shares and shared confused
<dobey> no
<dobey> --{whatever}-folders are arguments to deal with UDFs
<dobey> shares are shared to you, shared are things you share to others, i think
<rmcbride> dobey: I am not seeing translated strings on natty with your branch and the provided tests. I've tried in Turkish and in German. From the dates on teh version string of the language packs though, I'm not certain that the translations are in yet
<rmcbride> dobey: hold on a sec
<dobey> rmcbride: the turkish one should be 201012something
<rmcbride> dobey: it is. I think I was in the wrong terminal, one sec
<duanedesign> thanks dobey
<dobey> 1:11.04+20101202
<dobey> ah
<rmcbride> dobey: nope, I was in the right window. re-ran that command and still getting english.
<dobey> weird
<dobey> ran it in my branch?
<rmcbride> yea... I don't get it
<rmcbride> yea run in your branch copy-pasted verbatim into the terminal as well
<dobey> [dobey@lunatari:fix-translations]: PYTHONPATH=. LANG=tr_TK.UTF-8 python -c "from ubuntuone.clientdefs import DESCRIPTION; print DESCRIPTION"
<dobey> Ubuntu One, bir Ubuntu Single Sign On (SSO) hesabına ihtiyaç duyuyor. Bu işlem, eğer yoksa yeni bir hesap oluşturmanızı sağlayacak.
<dobey> ^^ that's what i get
<dobey> weird
<rmcbride> rmcbride@strangiato:~/canonical/ubuntuone-client/review.ft$ PYTHONPATH=. LANG=tr_TK.UTF-8 python -c "from ubuntuone.clientdefs import DESCRIPTION; print DESCRIPTION"
<rmcbride> Ubuntu One requires an Ubuntu Single Sign On (SSO) account. This process will allow you to create a new account, if you do not yet have one.
<dobey> rmcbride: PYTHONPATH=. python -c "from ubuntuone import clientdefs as cd; print cd.__file__"
<rmcbride> dobey: /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ubuntuone/clientdefs.pyc
<rmcbride> hmm
<dobey> rmcbride: you do need to do "./autogen.sh && make ubuntuone/clientdefs.py" first
<rmcbride> dobey: doh. right
<rmcbride> I miss regular review days
 * dobey updates the description to be a bit clearer
<dobey> yeah
<duanedesign> I think --refresh-volumes is what I was looking for. Have a couple users on the forums, and bbug reports with issues greating UDF's and then they do not show up.
<rmcbride> PYTHONPATH=. LANG=tr_TR.UTF-8 python -c "from ubuntuone.clientdefs import DESCRIPTION; print DESCRIPTION"
<rmcbride> Ubuntu One requires an Ubuntu Single Sign On (SSO) account. This process will allow you to create a new account, if you do not yet have one.
<rmcbride> hmm
<dobey> and clientdefs.py built?
<dobey> duanedesign: ah right, volumes. forgot about that name
<rmcbride> it sure seems to have, however it's still getting the one out of /usr/lib/blah
<rmcbride> OK
<rmcbride> got it
<rmcbride> had a very old set of everything on that laptop
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> ok
<dobey> alright, i'm out for the evening; later
<rmcbride> yea me too
<duanedesign> has anyone seen this before http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1640088
<duanedesign> "CSRF verification failed. Request aborted."?
<beuno> duanedesign, yeah, working on it
<duanedesign> beuno: ahh, ok thank you :)
#ubuntuone 2010-12-08
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> can somebody write "honk" to test my irssi setup?
<rye> duanedesign: morning!
<duanedesign> honk
<rye> duanedesign: could you please try again :)
<duanedesign> honk
<rye> duanedesign: awesome, it works!
<duanedesign> grat \o/
<duanedesign> err, how about, great
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign, Our committee still exists :D
<duanedesign> rye: looks like bug 673568 is the master report for the 'can't delete blank contact' bugs
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673568 in evolution-couchdb (and 1 other project) "Error modifying contact, other error when saving contacts (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 74)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673568
<duanedesign> rye: or I should say, invalid json.
<duanedesign> rye: honk , when/if you get a second I wanted to ask you about a bug.
<nessita> thisfred: ping
<nessita> stand up in 1 minute people
<nessita> me
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> nessita: pong (after standup?)
<nessita> no dobey around?
<nessita> no mandel either, he's on holiday
<nessita> no alecu and no Chi-paca since is also holiday in Argentina
<nessita> (and ergo no ralsina)
<nessita> ok, let's go:
<nessita> DONE: reviews, meeting with new boss, bug #673670, debugged why unity wasn't starting on my laptop, chased u1cp package status, usual bug tracking
<nessita> TODO: bug #673670, bug tracking
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673670 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Contact syncdaemon dbus service from backend (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673670
<thisfred> DONE: writing bindwood tests TODO: finish bindwood tests, actually start bindwood work BLOCKED : no
<nessita> eom!
<rye> duanedesign: ready to be asked about bug in case it is still valid (restoring my lucid vm where removal of kerberos libs deleted pretty much all ubuntu-desktop)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> my server apparently went to sleep at some point this morning
<dobey> λ DONE: probable fix for 674876, found/fixed 686647
<dobey> λ TODO: 686647 for stable-1-4, workaround 686224, finish 686036, 683351, backports
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<duanedesign> rye: ok, thank you :)
<duanedesign> rye: does bug 666404 look like it could be a duplicate of bug 673568 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 666404 in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu) "Cannot reliably delete contacts (affects: 17) (heat: 76)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666404
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673568 in evolution-couchdb (and 1 other project) "Error modifying contact, other error when saving contacts (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 82)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673568
<nessita> dobey: you asked me a review, can you please re paste the link?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-translations/+merge/42990
<nessita> dobey: tr translation would be on natty only, right? can you please share the .mo with me?
<nessita> dobey: right now I'm on maverick
<dobey> i don't know if maverick has updated translations or not
<nessita> dobey: seems like not, since I'm getting the string translated
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/language-pack-gnome-tr-base_11.04%2B20101202_all.deb
<dobey> that has it
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<rye> duanedesign: yes, that's the one
<nessita> dobey: circular dependency? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541014/
<duanedesign> rye: ok, thank you just wanted to verify.
<dobey> nessita: you need the natty language-pack-tr-base also
<dobey> brb
<nessita> dobey: I downloaded
<nessita> dobey: see the command line, I'm installing both
<nessita> dpkg -i language-pack-gnome-tr_11.04+20101202_all.deb language-pack-gnome-tr-base_11.04+20101202_all.deb
<dobey> no
<dobey> no "gnome"
<dobey> just language-pack-tr-base
<nessita> ah
<nessita> ok, done
<nessita> dobey: approved
<dobey> thanks
<nessita> dobey: would this be another case of the nautilus plugin bug? bug #686157
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686157 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone kills desktop and high cpu usage (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686157
<dobey> nessita: could be, but can't tell for sure without a backtrace of nautilus
<dobey> nessita: i think lp:~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-67487 will fix it, but i don't have a good way to test it
<nessita> dobey: you can build packages once landed and ask the one that gave you the good stacktrace?
<dobey> well i'd like to be able to test it before it lands
<dobey> i'd also like it to not be freezing cold here
<nessita> dobey: I'll try to test it, but later today
<dobey> alright, well i'll propose it anyway
<rye> is that supposed to be quota exceeded notification - http://ubuntuone.com/p/SkM/
<nessita> rye: no idea, jblount maybe knows?
<nessita> rye: beuno would know, but is holiday for him today
 * jblount looks
<jblount> rye: Yes, it should be. Can you take a look at the html and see if it has anything in that div?
<rye> jblount: <div class="row box-with-border" id="messages"><ul>\n\n\n\n</ul></div>
<jblount> rye: Lame! I'll see about fixing it right now.
<nessita> rye: please report it in a bug! :-)
<rye> nessita: ok, will do, since don't know where that message comes from
<rye> fyi i have now lucid, maverick and natty machines synchronizing the same account
<nessita> rye: that's awesome
<rye> nessita: that's insane
<nessita> why? :-)
<rye> nessita: well, because i have 3 more places to watch for unexpected behavior
<rye> btw, maybe we should set up a farm of staging-syncing clients to test staging properly prior to landing things?
<nessita> rye: makes sense. Where we can do that?
<dobey> well that's the idea, really
<dobey> we want to set up CI stuff ideally, with hudson managing all that
<rye> dobey: CI ?
 * rye is not hudson-literate :(
<dobey> continuous integration
<dobey> something constantly running all our integration/acceptance test bits
<rye> jblount: bug # 687371
<jblount> rye: Thanks
<rye> #687371
<rye> hal is having a vacation, I suppose
<rye> ah, this is #ubuntuone, /me defintely needs to sleep more
<jblount> rye: You were up pretty late yesterday :)
<rye> jblount: the bad thing about it is that upon waking up today it was already dark outside :) and I am nowhere near the polar circle
<rye> ok, tomboy in lucid authorizes correctly
<rye> ah, finally, i recalled what I was going to do - tomboy build with additional debugging
<rye> wow, 504 gateway timeout during tomboy sync
<rye> pfibiger: do we know why we like to return 504 nowadays?
<pfibiger> rye: muffinresearch is working on it. it's a timeout from haproxy to the web servers, we thought it was the identica cache expiring/timing out
<pfibiger> but if it's happening to tomboy sync, that's new/interesting
<CardinalFang> Cool SpaceX launch here.  I only saw the tail end. ;\
<CardinalFang> beuno, with the current music-app rc, I can't reproduce the "unknown" dup+repeat.  I couldn't before, for lack of files with no metadata.
<CardinalFang> Of note, it thinks some songs' durations are short or empty.  1:20 when it's closer to 4, and 0:00 when it's about 3.  I suspect the "mp3" is wrong, too.
<CardinalFang> beuno, I want to know if you can reproduce the unknown-metadata problem now.  Bug #676102
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 676102 in ubuntuone-android-music "Caching assumes all "unknown artists" tracks are the same track (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676102
<pfibiger> CardinalFang: beuno's off today (holiday in .ar)
<CardinalFang> ah.
<dobey> nessita: btw, https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-translations-stable/+merge/43114 is the fix-translations branch for stable-1-4 if you could approve it as well. :)
<nessita> sure!
<dobey> thanks
<nessita> done
<kklimonda> hmm, my ubuntu one insists on telling me that I'm over quota when I'm not even close to reaching it
<kklimonda> on natty
<joshuahoover> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> joshuahoover: pong
<joshuahoover> thisfred: how are we looking on the desktopcouch package for natty?
<thisfred> joshuahoover: basically no blockers except we need some time from CardinalFang which he does not have
<joshuahoover> thisfred: got ya, sounds like i need to help prioritize some work to get this package out there
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang, thisfred: any estimate on how much work is left to get desktopcouch and related packages into natty? (assuming you had the time to work on it)
<thisfred> joshuahoover: beuno is off today, so that may help :P
<joshuahoover> thisfred: heh
<nessita> kklimonda: would you have your syncdaemon logs please?
<kklimonda> nessita: http://pastebin.com/YzSpyfEC
<nessita> dobey: how can I land a branch into ussoc with one approve + 1 trivial? link is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/add-api-doc/+merge/42944
<nessita> kklimonda: looking
<nessita> kklimonda: argh, you're being bitten by a bug: 2010-12-08 20:31:36,069 -  ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: SYS_QUOTA_EXCEEDED,  args:(), kw:{'free_bytes': None, 'volume_id': ''}
<CardinalFang> thisfred, joshuahoover, I was going to try to get something useful today.
<nessita> kklimonda: let me look the bug #
<nessita> kklimonda: bug #671023 (if you want to mark it as affects me too)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 671023 in ubuntuone-client "Volume info with None as the free space causes syncdaemon to emit QuotaExceeded (affects: 1) (heat: 25)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671023
<dobey> i don't know that i'd call a 220 line diff "trivial"
<thisfred> CardinalFang: oh awesome! Let me know if there's any way that I can assist. Also, I landed another fix today, which would be great if it could still make it in. I broke one of the old import paths after all...
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: cool...if you don't have the time to work on it, please let me know so i can work with beuno and others to free up some time
<kklimonda> nessita: thanks, I'll do it and subscribe
<nessita> dobey: is a documentation file
<nessita> dobey: or, even better, would you please review it?
<dobey> i am doing that, yes
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I fear several of those.
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, I think I have reached a stopping point with the android music app, but there's one bug I need beuno's help testing for.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I hope not, but yeah, we probably should have added more deprecation tests.
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, I'm supposed to start working on android files sync next (hi, karni).
<karni> CardinalFang: :)
<dobey> sigh, crashing firefox.
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, I think a few hours on desktopcouch will be enough.  The rest of today, I thinik.
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: cool, thanks!
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: and python-couchdb is ready or does it need some work too? (ken said he's upload for us when it's ready)
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, that's ready.  d-c and that have to land about the same time, or things break.
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: got ya
<dobey> nessita: ok, i am seeing some more typos and other things that would be better rephrased, so there will be some things to fix :)
<nessita> dobey: great, a native english speaker review is what this doc needs
<einsteinx2> #ubuntuone-music
<einsteinx2> woops lol
<dobey> nessita: haven't finished reviewing, but noted a bunch of stuff with needsfixing for now, while i continue to review.
<nessita> dobey: ok
<dobey> need to take a break though; wrists upset with me for typing/mousing so much it seems
<dobey> meh, and the sinuses are annoying too. stupid weather :-/
<nessita> dobey: when you come back, would you please take a look to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541152/ and see if that rings any bell?
<nessita> dobey: I know alecu suffered from this when he wasn't inheriting from  the proper dbus testing super class
<nessita> dobey: but the code that is generating this is "old" code, that was running fine
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> looking at the code...
<nessita> dobey: I think I know what it is... some setUp is wrong, since they are interfering with the system-level services (ussoc, syncdaemon)
<nessita> dobey: yes, found it
<dobey> ok
 * dobey stops looking at code then
<AJenbo_> nessita, it's still stuck on local rescan :(
<dobey> AJenbo_: do you have like a million tiny files set to synchronize on U1?
<AJenbo_> no
<AJenbo_> i do have 21GB
<AJenbo_> also i thourght that that was fixed in maverick
<AJenbo_> it's about 11000 files
<dobey> well, there were a lot of performance improvements, yes; but more files will always be more slow. how long has it been doing local rescan?
<AJenbo_> oh and my dad is sharing 3500 images with me, amounting to an extra 5GB
<AJenbo_> dobey, more then 48 houres
<dobey> ow
<AJenbo_> probably closer to 53
<AJenbo_> yeah i think it is safe to say it is stuck and needs a reset
<AJenbo_> my other machines are syncing fine
<AJenbo_> so delete /home/anders/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon ?
<AJenbo_> after quiting the daemon
<dobey> well is it actually working on stuff and being really slow, or is it actually stuck?
<AJenbo_> stuck
<dobey> i'm guessing you don't want to start over in the former case, since it will probably take another 50+ hours
<AJenbo_> stuck like a fad lady on a frocen lack
<AJenbo_> i think it should be done in about 8 hours witch is fine with me
<dobey> are you watching the log file?
<AJenbo_> no
<AJenbo_> theres no real hdd activity
<dobey> because you can't hear it crunching away, or the light's not flickering constantly?
<AJenbo_> and iotop sayes that there is nothing going on
<AJenbo_> dobey, so will deleting that folder reset the syncdaemon and send it on it's marry way, or will it make all my files go away?
<dobey> if you kill the syncdaemon and then delete the metadata, it shouldn't cause the actual files to disappear, no. it should just do a rescan and be happy
<AJenbo_> cool :)
<AJenbo_> just wasn't sure that that was the home of the meta
<AJenbo_> yay it worked
<AJenbo_> although it fist complained, saying that i had no more space to sync on, and i'm only up to 98.1% o:)
<dobey> nessita: will finish reviewing your api doc branch tomorrow. it's generally ok, but lots of little spelling/grammar/style things that i guess aquarius didn't catch :)
<nessita> dobey: sure, thnaks!
<dobey> no problem
<nessita> AJenbo_: sorry, I missed your ping. Yes, seems like your metadata was corrupted due to running multiple syncdaemon simultaneously
<dobey> i'm off for now. good evening all
#ubuntuone 2010-12-09
<jimlovell777> Is there anything other than my competency and coding skill keeping me from altering u1 so before a file is sent it's encrypted using a password from the keyring? Is it against ToS that I've overlooked?
<beuno> jimlovell777, you can totally do that
<beuno> you won't be able to do anything useful with that file from the web ui
<beuno> but it's not against the TOS at all
<jimlovell777> beuno: Nice. Well All I would want out of the web UI is the ability to re-download the file should I lose the local version or need it remotely. I would decrypt it manually. I'm after automatically backing up my files but not having them "out there".
<beuno> jimlovell777, I'd love to see such a "plugin"
<jimlovell777> beuno: One more thing. UbuntuOne doesn't seem to have a re-create or restore feature. Does one exist? Say I need to re-install or something trashes my hard drive, it seems like I should be able to enter my u1 credentials and have the u1 folder re-created locally from the files on the server.
<beuno> jimlovell777, if you re-install, or plain delete the u1 metadata
<beuno> it will bring everything back down
<jimlovell777> beuno: Oh, that's never happened, I've always had to bring the folder on a new install current myself. Maybe I don't wait long enough for all of that to occur.
<Lunar_Lamp> I have my contacts syncing between Evolution and my iPhone.  However, the contacts are in quite a mess (not the fault of teh app - they were in a mess before I started).
<Lunar_Lamp> What's the easiest way to tidy them up.
<Lunar_Lamp> e.g. deleting contacts, taking info from several contacts and merging into one etc/
<Lunar_Lamp> The web interface is pretty shoddy for that.
<Lunar_Lamp> (hundreds of contacts to tidy, so want something nice and snappy)
<Lunar_Lamp> Or, specifically, if I delete contacts in Evolution, will they be synced to my iphone with all the deletions etc? (this is what I want)
<andreasn> The Ubuntu One music store partner is 7Digital, right?
<pmjdebruijn> right
<pmjdebruijn> why?
<andreasn> I really, really want to give you money
<andreasn> so I'm trying to get hold of the new Daft Punk album, Tron Legacy Soundtrack
<pmjdebruijn> I'm not from canonical
<pmjdebruijn> andreasn: check the faq, there are limitation for some regions
 * pmjdebruijn has to run
<andreasn> so the funny thing is that I can find it in the regular 7digital store, but not in the ubuntu one store
<andreasn> even the swedish 7digital store
<andreasn> hm, I wonder if something can be up with my locale or something like that
<karni> hi everybody!
<karni> andreasn: that's a known issue among users. try in few hours if you can, more devs should be around
<karni> Lunar_Lamp: can you sync iPhone with gmail? (do you use gmail?)
<andreasn> what's the known issue? not being able to find the album or that there might be a locale issue?
<karni> Lunar_Lamp: when I was going for a new HTC phone (Android), I wrote all my contacts into Contacts under GMAil in the webUI (450+), and then synced down to the phone
<Lunar_Lamp> karni: I do use gmail for somet things, yes.
<karni> Lunar_Lamp: then, I think you could cleanly sync that with evolution
<karni> Lunar_Lamp: and then, up to U1
<Lunar_Lamp> Evolution can sync directly with U1...
<karni> Lunar_Lamp: but I'm not sure if it's the best option. it's how I cleaned up my contacts when moved from sony ericcson to HTC
<karni> Lunar_Lamp: correct
<karni> Lunar_Lamp: so what I mean is GMail contacts (<-> ? ) -> Evolution <-> U1
<Lunar_Lamp> Ah, I understand now - you're saying that the gmail contacts UI is pretty good for playing around with contacts?
<karni> yes
<Lunar_Lamp> I shall go and invstigate!
<karni> Lunar_Lamp: however, it recently changed a bit, and I don't like the changes I must say..
<karni> Lunar_Lamp: but you can check it out on your own
<karni> Lunar_Lamp: just make sure before you start typing that manually, that you can easily sync Evol. contacts with GMail (I'm 95% sure)
<karni> andreasn: locale issue
<andreasn> ok, thanks!
<karni> andreasn: 7th digital store is based on regions
<karni> andreasn: and ppl suffer from that
<karni> andreasn: but that's the policy. I don't think much will change any time soon.
<karni> andreasn: you are welcome. you might find some more info on wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
<andreasn> the odd thing as that I can get to it through the web browser, the album is available in Sweden and all
<karni> andreasn: but thourh 7th digital page, or some U1 page ?
<andreasn> 7digital page
<karni> andreasn: isn't the store in Rhythmbox etc
<karni> andreasn: ah, that's the thing. it's probably U1/region matter.
<andreasn> ok
<karni> andreasn: you can ping beuno or ask rye about that in few hours
<andreasn> will do!
<rye> karni: ?
<karni> andreasn: fire your question
 * rye has the backlog, reading the one
<karni> rye: question about regions and music availability in U1 music store
<karni> just above
<andreasn> rye, my selection of albums seems different between U1Store and web 7digital store
<karni> album on 7th digital page not visible under U1 music store form the same region. I said it's probably U1/regions related, but felt you might have something better to say.
<andreasn> to add complexty to the issue, I'm running it under Banshee
<andreasn> :)
<andreasn> looking if RB is any different
<rye> andreasn: ok, trying to recall how to check what store you are in... And how many stores we have
<andreasn> a funny thing is that I can see the tron legacy cover as Daft Punks logo when I search for Daft Punk. So it feels really close ;)
<karni> haha
<andreasn> are there different selections in different stores? ie. is the U1 store and regular 7Digital store different if I'm in, say UK?
<rye> andreasn: could you please tell me your IP address?
<andreasn> lets see, how do I figure that out?
 * rye believes it can be done in irrsi but don't know how yet
<rye> andreasn: you can navigate to http://whatismyipv6.com/ which will show you your ipv4 address in case ipv6 is not present
<rye> no longer like whatismyip.com after it added a ton of useful info to the page
<andreasn> 90.227.182.209
<rye> andreasn: ok, confirming, this is Sweden (fwiw, geoiplookup from geoip-bin package)
<karni> rye: in irssi, /whois andreasn returns info with visible ip address (at least, what I know, it's the same what he just wrote ;) )
<rye> andreasn: ok, could you please provide the url from 7d store and I will poke 7digital to see why we got no Daft Punk album
<andreasn> sure
<rye> andreasn: http://7digital.com/artists/daft-punk/tron-legacy/ ?
<andreasn> yes, or http://se.7digital.com/artists/daft-punk/tron-legacy/
<rye> :-/ my evolution is broken in a very strange way, mailto: links do not work, and this is weird that I can't send mail within a mail client :-/
<karni> rye: o_O
 * karni is happily using mailto: links with in-browser gmail :>
<rye> karni: it's just the mailto: links are sent to org.gtk.vfs.MountTracker, nice, huh?
<karni> rye: not really sure. is that bad :D?
<karni> it sounds bad
<rye> karni: basically it translates to 'mount mailto:email@example.com somewhere'
<karni> rye: hahahahahh
<rye> andreasn: i wrote a message to 7d asking them about the album, unfortunately I don't have the ETA for this issue.
<mandel1> nessita: we do have an stand up now, right?
<nessita> yes!
<nessita> mandel1: thanks
<nessita> me
<mandel1> me
<mandel1> :)
<nessita> me
<nessita> alecu, dobey, thisfred, ralsina?
<thisfred_> me
<mandel1> nessita: is you or thisfred the one that goes after me?
<alecu> me
<nessita> mandel1: I go after you
<nessita> mandel1: go!
<mandel1> DONE: Holidays. Work on IPC with WCF and COm so that it can be accesses by python clients.
<mandel1> TODO: finish POC to ensure that IPC is stable. Work on file system notifications if I have time.Find why not admin users cannot sync on windows.
<mandel1> BLOCKED: no, yet the code is hard to do.
<mandel1> /me looks at the  boss, nessita
<mandel1> lame, copy paste
<mandel1> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: reviews, epiphanies, bug #673670, bug tracking, some user support
<nessita> TODO: more bug #673670, bug #671023, fix review comments for Dbus wiki doc
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred_
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673670 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Contact syncdaemon dbus service from backend (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673670
<thisfred_> DONE: some reviews some more bindwood exploration/testing TODO: bindwood BLOCKED: feel I'm getting sick, so if I'm not feeling better after the weekly meeting, I might head to bed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 671023 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Volume info with None as the free space causes syncdaemon to emit QuotaExceeded (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671023
<thisfred_> alecu: GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<alecu> DONE: a branch for Share events is up for reviews, working on File Synchronization events (still bug #674252)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674252 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to store events into zeitgeist (affects: 1) (heat: 173)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674252
<alecu> TODO: more zg
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> alecu: I have to do your review!
<Mohan_chml> -_-'
<nessita> alecu: link please? :-)
<nessita> dobey: stand up?
<nessita> ok, eom for now!
<alecu> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/ziggy-for-syncdaemon/+merge/42980
<dobey> sorry
<dobey> λ DONE: stable 686647, 686036 workaround, started lucid backports work
<dobey> λ TODO: 683351, backports
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> people, today is weekly call in 1 hour 10 minutes
<mandel1> nessita: ok, cu then :)
<rye> rodrigo_: ping, were you able to find out what's happening to the couchdb-glib/evolution/json-glib ?
<andreasn> rye, ETA?
<rye> andreasn: Estimated Time to Arrival (as far as I remember). Since no response was received so far the only thing I have to suggest is to try purchasing the album from 7d directly :(
<andreasn> maybe I can send some spare coins in an envelope to the London office
<andreasn> ;)
<nessita> dobey: do you understand what pitti is requesting here? bug #621084
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 621084 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "gir1.0-syncdaemon-1.0 should depend on gir1.0-dbus-1.0 (affects: 2) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621084
<dobey> nessita: that we make sure the bugs are already fixed in the narwhal package
<nessita> dobey: can you please reply to that comment in particular for the gir issue?
<dobey> done
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> sure
<alecu> dobey, nessita, Chipaca: I need to make zeitgeist a dependency. How should we go about it?
<alecu> it either needs to be a developer dependency or a ubuntuone-client dependency, but I'm not completely sure which.
<alecu> the fact is that it's nice to have zeitgeist installed for ubuntuone-client, but it's not mandatory
<alecu> it is mandatory to run the tests, though.
<dobey> make it a dependency of what?
<dobey> if without having zg installed, it just doesn't log the events, but everythng else works fine, then we will make it a Recommends
<dobey> alecu: it's already a Build-Depends in the nightlies for running the tests, and we'll add it as a Recommends to i guess python-ubuntuone-client, since the bits that use zg are in there
<alecu> dobey, nice. Lucio had some issues with nightlies, I'll ask him about that.
<dobey> yes the nightlies are broken at the moment, because the tests are failing in them
<nessita> dobey, alecu: a Recommends sounds great to me
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i think i will disable running the tests in nightlies for the moment
<dobey> so they will build
<mterry> aquarius, what's the status of the u1-remote-storage put/get api?
<karni> mterry: what API is that which you mentioned?
<karni> mterry: something not related to u1-storageprotocol ?
<mterry> karni, maybe it is?
<mterry> karni, there was going to be a library for storing things in u1 just (i.e. not syncing)
<karni> mterry: aha. I'd like to hear about that, too :)
<karni> beuno: nice! I like the mobile Ubuntu SSO web page. I think I haven't seen it before.
<beuno> karni, \o/
<beuno> yeah
<beuno> tooks us a while to get it right
<beuno> but jblount nailed it
<karni> =) he did!
<karni> jblount: nice work on the mobile SSO page
<jblount> karni: Thanks very much, it was fun to work on :)
<karni> :)
 * jblount goes back to trying to nail one.ubuntu.com with some mobile loving
 * karni adds OAuth stuff to new ubuntuone-files
<karni> nice, that was easy having written AU1 before
<tarpoon> hello everybody
<tarpoon> I've got a problem with ubuntu one: I moved a 3 files from my desktop to the ubuntu one folder, waited till U1 said that it is syncronized and disconnected it
<tarpoon> I then connected another pc to U1 and only 2 of the files got transferred
<tarpoon> after that I reconnected the first one and U1 deleted the third file instead of loading it up
<tarpoon> is there a way to recover that file on my local drive?
<duanedesign> hello tarpoon
<duanedesign> tarpoon: that is odd. When you say you reconnected the first computer, does that mean you opened the Ubuntu One Preferences Panel and clicked 'Connect'?
<duanedesign> rye: tarpoon has lost a file and needs help recovering it.
<tarpoon> I used the Ubuntu One Indicator applet, but as far as I understand it does nothing else then u1sdtool -d and u1sdtoll -c
<tarpoon> *u1sdtool -c
<tarpoon> currently I am running "sudo foremost -t zip -i /dev/sda1 -o /recovery/foremost", as it is an open office file
<tarpoon> but so far nothing seems to happen except for a lot of cryptic symbols
<tarpoon> would be nice if Ubuntu One had a "move to trash" option ;)
<CardinalFang> beuno, karni, jblount, thisfred, if this music-app candidate works for you, I'll release on Market in a few hours.  Please play a few tunes.
<CardinalFang> http://sandbox.chad.org/u1m-1.0-3rc6.apk
 * jblount plays
<thisfred> CardinalFang: neat! will do
<karni> CardinalFang: checking
<jblount> This is a convenient time for testing since my wife is using our Rdio account.
<thisfred> My wife has ceded all claims to control of music in our prenup
<jblount> She's soothing our kid with meta (\o/) so in this case I'll allow it :)
<beuno> CardinalFang, installin'
<thisfred> http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=150x150&chl=http://sandbox.chad.org/u1m-1.0-3rc6.apk&chld=H|0
<CardinalFang> Don't click thisfred's link.  It's a snow-crash.
<thisfred> hehe
<thisfred> I have the music player installed in my wetware now
<thisfred> CardinalFang: looking good, working fine. Anything in particular you'd like me to try?
<beuno> CardinalFang, everything seems to work AFAICT
<CardinalFang> Search.  Play "Unknown" songs, more than one.
<thisfred> I have only one song, and it's known. Bordering on played to death even.
<karni> CardinalFang: installed, logged in, listed albums, but mu current HSDPA link has too weak signal to test music (it's hardly streaming data fast enough, it's a link issue, not the app)
<karni> CardinalFang: all looks good
<jblount> CardinalFang: Everything is golden for me
<karni> CardinalFang: I can check more when I'm back home in 1 hour or so
<beuno> search works
<CardinalFang> Okay.  Good enough.  Thank you all.
<beuno> CardinalFang, can we change the text for searching?
<CardinalFang> beuno, Dang!
<CardinalFang> Sure.
<beuno> rather than "Click to search" "Tap to search"
<beuno> or just "Search"
<CardinalFang> Ah.  Clicking is silly.
<CardinalFang> Changed.
<beuno> thank you
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm sorry I can't be of more help at the moment.
<CardinalFang> karni, it's all good!
<CardinalFang> okay, rc7.  beuno, others?  Try that searching.
 * beuno grabs
<CardinalFang> I added some hackery to automatically jump to searching the system.
<karni> CardinalFang: i found it on the market, and see: Version: 1.0-2a
 * jblount installs
<CardinalFang> karni, no, that URL above.  I'll push to the Market if no one finds a problem.
<karni> aaa right
<karni> CardinalFang: right, I got it ^ ^ sorry
<CardinalFang> http://sandbox.chad.org/u1m-1.0-3rc7.apk
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm still coding u1f in a cosy club, my HSDPA is not so good here.
<karni> CardinalFang: anyhow, good luck with U1 Music :) I'll test it today when I'm back home
<jblount> CardinalFang: WFM yo
<beuno> CardinalFang, looks good to me
<rye> tarpoon: could you please send me your e-mail address so that i could look up your record? I will need to recover all deleted files in 'Recovered' folders in your Ubuntu One folders
<Chipaca> I could use y'awl's help on this q/a (upvotes, mostly): http://askubuntu.com/q/16592/711
<tarpoon> rye: tarpoon@gmx.de but I canceled the foremost process and shut the notebook down, as the output folder remained empty during the whole process
<tarpoon> I am currently downloading the ubuntu one rescue remix and want to try out TestDisk from ann usb-stick
<karni> Chipaca: nice post
<Chipaca> karni: :) thanks
<tarpoon> thought that if I don't know what I'm doing it might be better not to do it while the harddrive containing the deleted file is active ;)
<rye> tarpoon: ok, ping me if you definitely want to recover all removed files
<tarpoon> rye: I'm using a webchat, how do you ping you?
 * karni is on the way home
<rye> tarpoon: :), just tell me that it is ok to recover :)
<tarpoon> it is ok
<tarpoon> I've started the netbook with the lost file with ubuntu rescue remix on usb and started foremost again, seems to work better now from what I can see in the output
<rye> tarpoon: started the recovery process, you should see "Recovered" folders in your https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<tarpoon> logging in...
<nessita> alecu: would you be able to review a u1cp branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/add-file-sync-status/+merge/43264
<tarpoon> the file is there!
<tarpoon> thank you so much
<tarpoon> it is even the latest version, the one which got deleted from my netbook
<CardinalFang> Eh, uh oh.  beuno, I now need a "512w x 512h icon" for this app.  New requirement for upload.
<beuno> ouch
<beuno> uhm
 * CardinalFang dives into the Gimp.
 * CardinalFang adds a picture of his cat.
<CardinalFang> There!  Done.
<beuno> can't fail!
<beuno> CardinalFang, I have the svg
<beuno> you wants?
<CardinalFang> Ooo.  I can use that.
<beuno> CardinalFang, sent
<CardinalFang> I Can Has Vektor file?
<tarpoon> so something like this must have happened: "Netbook: Hello Server, 3 new files here", "Server: thank you", "Notebook: hey server, any new files?", "Server: yes, these three", "Notebook: thanks, I take those 2, but delete the third one", "Server: Ok", "Netbook: hey server, anything new", "Server: yes, the third file got deleted, delete it too!", "Netbook: ok, deleting it..."
<tarpoon> are there any logs on my local drives which could show why the third file got deleted, which I could pack into a bug report?
<duanedesign> tarpoon: the logs are in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<tarpoon> thanks, found the logs...
<tarpoon> 2010-12-09 15:37:39,248 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - INFO - T:SERVER:F 0c8c5a2b-1f5c-4dae-8b33-5d58d42a6ee9 ['root'::'da87699f-fc5d-4e69-8026-63e5d5f6688f'] ''Ubuntu One/05 WS0111/GPM/protokoll_Vorlesung_10.odt'' | Calling commit_file (got AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED:{'hash_eq_local_hash': 'F', 'hash_eq_server_hash': 'T'})
<tarpoon> 2010-12-09 15:37:39,252 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - INFO - T:NONE:F 0c8c5a2b-1f5c-4dae-8b33-5d58d42a6ee9 ['root'::'da87699f-fc5d-4e69-8026-63e5d5f6688f'] ''Ubuntu One/05 WS0111/GPM/protokoll_Vorlesung_10.odt'' | Called commit_file (In: T:SERVER:F)
<tarpoon> 2010-12-09 18:26:29,447 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - INFO - push_event: FS_FILE_DELETE, args:('/home/christian/Ubuntu One/05 WS0111/GPM/protokolle/protokoll_Vorlesung_10.odt',), kw:{}
<tarpoon> "push_event: FS_FILE_DELETE" does this mean that the file got deleted on my filesystem and U1 wantes to synch that to the server?
<CardinalFang> beuno, karni, okay, image hax0red and new version is in the Market.
<beuno> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<alecu> dobey, ping
<alecu> dobey, otto is complaining that it cant find a proposal for a prerequisite branch:
<alecu> dobey, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/ziggy-for-syncdaemon/+merge/42980
<alecu> dobey, any ideas?
<dobey> alecu: one second
<nessita> alecu: did you got my review request, if possible?
<dobey> alecu: hrmm, i think launchpad lies sometimes
<alecu> nessita, yup, I got it. I won't be able to do it today, sorry. :-(
<nessita> alecu: no prob
<karni> CardinalFang: yay ^ ^ gonna check it out!
<karni> CardinalFang: works flawlessly :)
<CardinalFang> Ah, good.
<CardinalFang> karni, now, about files.  We have several plans, I'm sure, and fortunately we have bzr and Launchpad, so we can work on several things at once, in different places and merge them together as they mature.
<CardinalFang> I'm about to start on synch of photos.
<CardinalFang> karni, should I branch the current trunk?
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll be back in few minutes, just finishing cooking late lunch  ^ ^` !
<CardinalFang> Sure.
<karni> CardinalFang: ok. no, you shouldn't - I was waiting for your reply of beuno's question where should I push it. plus, I dug it a bit today so if you want it today, I'll clean up and push wherever you guys feel suitable.
<karni> CardinalFang: also, I'd like to know what do you mean by sync of photos?
<karni> CardinalFang: would you want to automatically sync the gallery? if so, all of it? one way to the servers? hit me up with some details so we can brainstorm a little bit and I can introduce you to how things work
<beuno> karni, exactly
<CardinalFang> karni, you can always push to  lp:~karni/ubuntuone-android-files/something-something
<beuno> karni, one-way to the servers, all the pictures in the gallery
<karni> beuno: on any network connection?
<beuno> karni, yeah, when enabled
 * karni takes a minute to think
<CardinalFang> karni, I think it will take another service.  Maybe an intent receiver to catch Camera announcements that it stored something, if it actually does that.
<karni> CardinalFang: beuno: aha, so this is basically what AU1 had with the Menu -> Upload -> Picture thing, but fetching all gallery content
<karni> CardinalFang: I see
<beuno> karni, right, automagically
<CardinalFang> karni, if the user selects 'keep photos on Ubuntu One' then it should upload all new ones as they're taken, and all old ones opportunistically.
<karni> CardinalFang: so it'd be an option in settings to sync the gallery up to servers, and when checked - all current and any further pictures would be sent to U1
 * CardinalFang nods.
<karni> right
<karni> ok then
<karni> 1 moment
 * karni still eating, brainstorming a little bit
<CardinalFang> karni, so for branches, we should keep some stable-ish trunk, and when we have an idea, branch from it, hack, then push it back up to LP in our accounts, referring to the project.  Propose it for merge to whatever should get it (almost always, trunk), and ping someone to take a look.
<karni> CardinalFang: you only need to know the URI of the picture (easy) and the path you want to uplad it to (easy), so it'll be a piece of cake for you :)
<karni> CardinalFang: correct, I know the drill ^ ^ was just curious about the main current push. but as always, thanks for valuable details!
 * CardinalFang likes cake.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'd like to work 1-2 hours more on the source if that's ok with you
<karni> CardinalFang: =D
<CardinalFang> karni, okay.
<CardinalFang> karni, I can start in your mid-day tomorrow.
<CardinalFang> Or, later, if you don't have time between now and then.
<karni> CardinalFang: which would be your morning I presume :) ?
<CardinalFang> Yeah, I think I'm +6 hours from you.
<karni> CardinalFang: I want to be clear where we are, and though I wished to wrap some major things during this weekend, I won't keep the sources secret any longer.
<karni> CardinalFang: you mean -6 hours
<karni> you're -6 from me
<CardinalFang> Er, right.
<karni> :)
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll leave you a message on IRC with the branch
<karni> CardinalFang: I have a feeling I should let you know what's not / what's working, as this is still some seriously dug up code ;D
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll try implementing upload today, as that's what you'll be using.
<karni> having AU1, such things go quite smoothly
 * karni will gladly accept a spare LCD
<CardinalFang> Later, all.
<karni> i'm falling asleep ( CardinalFang: I'll push tomorrow )
<karni> night guys
<PeDor> hi, i got a problem with changing a folder name, if i change it, it stop sync
#ubuntuone 2010-12-10
<duanedesign> hello PeDor
<PeDor> duanedesign, hi
<karni> good-early-evening everyone :)
<JamesTait> Hey karni. :)
<rye> hi, anybody wants to analyze your couchdb replication log?
<rye> i.e. see how successful the replication was?
<JamesTait> rye: Right now?
<rye> JamesTait: there's a script for that now @ http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-desktopcouch-diag.py :)
<rye> since i am to tired of parsing the logs with those huge debug statements
<JamesTait> rye: Wow, good work!
<rye> JamesTait: just want to see whether it will work on some machines other than mine
<JamesTait> rye: Looks useful. Much more readable!
<rye> JamesTait: will soon be even more useful, but basically logs are no longer that black as in black box
<JamesTait> rye: Is this the kind of output you're expecting? https://pastebin.canonical.com/40781/
 * rye hates blackbox
<rye> JamesTait: congratulations, you have all databases failing the sync
 * JamesTait just noticed a typo in WARNING on line 90.
<JamesTait> rye: Yep. :) I'm just looking to see if I have new dailies to update to
<mandel> JamesTait: wow, I really hope that not all the users get those results, is that 0% all the time?
<rye> JamesTait: ok, thanks, hm, WARING
 * rye goes and adds grouping for bidirectional sync
<JamesTait> mandel: Exactly that. :) That's the price I pay for being on the bleeding edge. ;)
<mandel> JamesTait: haha, I've got the same, but I'm the bleeding edge on windows, which is not better :P
<mandel> but it should next wee :)
<mandel> k
<JamesTait> mandel: But seeing it presented like that is a whole lot more readable than a bazillion tracebacks. :)
<mandel> JamesTait: certainly,  we do have a lot of verbose stuff in there, I suppose it useful at times
<JamesTait> mandel: Oh absolutely. We need it to try and figure out what's going wrong. But the output from rye's script is perfect for a quick "is everything OK?" check.
<rye> you know, [ blah for blah in list if 'something' in list ] reminds me of postfix perl statements which were nearly banned by Perl Best Practices by Conway...
<karni> JamesTait: hi James :)
 * karni has finished lecture and is back on ubuntuone-files
<JamesTait> karni: Hey, how's it going?
<karni> JamesTait: quite busy with everything else then the project! so not so good. but I'm trying to sqeeze in more hours this week (including forthcoming weekend)
<karni> JamesTait: all in all, I'm currently porting file upload/download to the new app version
<JamesTait> karni: I know that feeling well - not enough hours in a day!
<karni> JamesTait: but it already has a dashboard, and separate litss for '/Ubuntu One', UDFs and Shares
<karni> JamesTait: totally. day should have at least 32 hours ;d
<karni> JamesTait: there's college, but mostly there are many favours I do for friends/family and, thus, 'waste' time which slips thourgh my fingers
<JamesTait> karni: http://dbeat.com/28/
<karni> JamesTait: so I decided to give the project some momentum since it was in stall for at least 1,5 weeks
<karni> JamesTait: I'm loving it!
<karni> JamesTait: the only problem might be the college, but I'll see what I can do with that ;D
<JamesTait> karni: Well that's your top priority right now, I'd say.
<karni> JamesTait: it's kinda easy (at least before the exams ;P) and I seriously want to bring that project again into light :)
<karni> rewrite takes some time, but it was definitely worth it! :)
<JamesTait> karni: I'm in a similar situation - my spare-time project isn't getting the love it needs right now.
 * karni nods
<JamesTait> karni: I keep dabbling in other things, many of which have been on the back burner for a while. But I'm getting a hunger for it again now, so I think it might get a spark pretty soon.
<karni> JamesTait: I'll keep my fingers crossed for that. I feel that such projects, self-derived, have in the end really awesome outcome
<JamesTait> karni: Sure, because it's personal, a labour of love.
<karni> exactly
<JamesTait> karni: Just keep up the great work, doing what you can, when you can. :) It'll be worth it.
<karni> JamesTait: thanks :) I hope you'll also find some time for your projects!
 * karni jumps back into eclipse
<JamesTait> And hopefully some sleep, somewhere along the way. ;)
<karni> JamesTait: that's some serious issue ;D yesterday I wrote CardinalFang I'd push the source today and just dropped dead onto my bed haha
<JamesTait> karni: It's a difficult balance to strike, sometimes. :)
 * karni agrees :)
<rye> JamesTait: could you please re-download script, re-run it and re-pastebin the output ?
<JamesTait> rye: Certainly.
<rye> JamesTait: thanks ^_^
<JamesTait> rye: https://pastebin.canonical.com/40785/
<rye> JamesTait: ok, nearly right. So, now to second phase, actually finding out why the replication did not work :)
<rye> JamesTait: 28 attempts, 27 failed, 0 succeeded (0%)
<rye> my math seems to be a bit off
<rye> and i know why - this is an ongoing attempt to sync gwibber_accounts
<JamesTait> rye: Also - 27 attempts, 28 failed, 0 succeeded (0%)
<rye> JamesTait: hmmm, may I have your /home/jtait/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log pastebinned to as the ultimately broken replication example?
<JamesTait> rye: You preempted my question. :)
<JamesTait> rye: It is sanitised, right?
<rye> JamesTait: well, you can e-mail it to me and I will say whether it is :)
<JamesTait> rye: I can see lots of 'HiddenHidden' in things like token_secret, which suggests that it is.
<JamesTait> rye: rye: https://pastebin.canonical.com/40786/
<rye> JamesTait: you know, line 16416 is awesome, illegal database name for oldcontacts :-/
<JamesTait> rye: Not sure why that is. It was my old contacts.couch copied over from my old machine. There's also u1contacts.couch which is a backup. :)
<kazade> Hi guys, I've just updated my U1 client on Lucid using the stable ppa; how long roughly should this take:  "INFO - loading metadata from old version '4'" ?
 * kazade remembers he has a ~10,000 file pictures folder in U1
<kazade> ok, the ubuntuone syncdaemon is silently crashing :(
<kazade> nothing in syncdaemon-exceptions.log, any help?
<rye> ok, http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-desktopcouch-diag.py is ready to be tested for log parsing. Issue detection is coming next
<rye> kazade: hi, what ubuntu version are you running?
<kazade> lucid + stable ppa
<kazade> the log just says ""INFO - loading metadata from old version '4'"
<kazade> but I can see from ps -elf | grep ubuntu that the syncdaemon is exiting
<rye> kazade: okay, let's start it directly - /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug ?
<kazade> rye, just done that
<kazade> it's printed "DEBUG: metadata version: 6" and then the loading metadata line from the log
<kazade> it's sitting thinking about it atm
<kazade> rye, it appears to be scanning directories
<kazade> rye, it appears to be working now !
<kazade> hmm, the daemon has stopped doing stuff. u1sdtool -s says that it's not connected
<kazade> rye, should I try u1sdtool -c ?
<rye> kazade: okay, i believe this is a result of my "fixing the bug"... http://askubuntu.com/questions/16286/
<kazade> rye, yeah, looks the same. It seems to be working now, I ran u1sdtool -c and now it says it's processing queues
<kazade> woah! and the log just turned into a stream of stuff :)
<rye> kazade: well, yes. you may want to disconnect, ctrl+c syncdaemn then connect with background process
<kazade> rye, yeah, that was my next question :)
<kazade> thanks for your help rye
<gord> hey, i'm not getting an album i paid for on the music store, just sits there forever in "transferring to your ubuntu one storage" - bought last night
<beuno> gord, has it appeared in the web ui yet?
<gord> beuno, yup
<beuno> gord, then it's a problem with syncing files to your desktop
<beuno> can you run a quick: u1sdtools -s
<beuno> see what it says
<gord> beuno, http://paste.ubuntu.com/541872/
<beuno> hm
<beuno> it looks fine
<beuno> gord, and you're sure you don't see the files in rhythmbox?
<beuno> or, rather, in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/*
<beuno> if not, try desconnecting and reconnecting:  u1sdtools -q && u1sdtools -c
<gord> yup, doesn't show up in rb or banshee and the files aren't in that folder
<beuno> you can also install "magicicada"
<beuno> which will tell you what u1 is doing
<gord> beuno, nope, it just goes back to IDLE - it did upload a file i have been waiting for it to sync for a while though. but after that went back to idle
 * beuno blinks
<beuno> rye, this one's for you
<gord> i am on natty, if you guys have dropped any crazy code into natty ;)
<beuno> we probably have
<beuno> but, it shouldn't arbitrarily sync down certain files and not others
 * beuno nudges ChrisWoollard 
<beuno> er
<beuno> Chipaca, ^
<beuno> (sorry ChrisWoollard)
 * Chipaca nudges beuno back
<Chipaca> what's up?
<beuno> Chipaca, gord needs some client love
 * Chipaca reads
<Chipaca> gord: have you looked to see if it's on the web yet?
<gord> Chipaca, yup, its there
<Chipaca> hmmm
<Chipaca> gord: is this your first album?
<gord> Chipaca, nope
<Chipaca> ok
<Chipaca> gord: first, let's enable debug
<Chipaca> gord: do you have a ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ?
<gord> i do
<mandel> nessita: stand up?
<Chipaca> gord: could you ensure it has debug=True in the [__main__] section?
<gord> Chipaca, okay done
<nessita> mandel: yes, 2 minutes for it
<mandel> nessita: ok
<Chipaca> gord: ok, now killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon; mv ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log.old; u1sdtool -c
<nessita> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> alecu, thisfred, ralsina?
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> d-obey is on holidays
<alecu> me
<nessita> nessita: go!
<nessita> DONE: conf call re: control panel, weekly meeting, proposed branch for bug #673670 and for bug #683649, proposed branch for bug #686606 (which required proposing https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-dev-tools/check-exception/+merge/43292 )
<nessita> TODO: syncdaemon autoconnect (create bug and code the solution!)
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Look at the unmanaged heap arch in .Net to understand where possible memory link might occur. Implemented the IPC .Net side.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673670 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Contact syncdaemon dbus service from backend (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673670
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683649 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Management panel twins itself when CredentialsFound is received (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683649
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686606 in ubuntu-sso-client "Use ubuntuone-dev-tools (affects: 1) (heat: 63)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686606
<mandel> TODO: Work on the python side of the IPC. Client a general ICP client in Python so that it can be used by the UI.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
 * mandel looks at his favorite dutch man, thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: bindwood testing, thinking and investigation TODO: bindwood BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> alecu: yo!
<alecu> DONE: worked on Client to Server File Synchronization events (bug #674252). Control panel conf, weekly conf
<alecu> TODO: finish zg
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> eom?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674252 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to store events into zeitgeist (affects: 1) (heat: 173)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674252
<thisfred> oops sry
<thisfred> ralsina: you!
<nessita> thisfred: you're ignoring the boss!!!
<ralsina> DONE: desktop conference call, discussed design assignments, reading code like a madman, bought notebook
<thisfred> yeah, that's not a good idea ;)
<ralsina> TODO: get the notebook ;-) understand said code
<gord> Chipaca, u1sdtool died when doing that " Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply." - had to do it again to get it to connect weirdly
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
 * ralsina is goint to take measures
<nessita> any closing comments?
<Chipaca> gord: known issue; that's not u1sdtool dying but dbus timing out (but it worked, mostly)
<ralsina> If anyone needs a designer, tell me
<Chipaca> ralsina: I need a ux designer
<nessita> ralsina: clothes designer?
<ralsina> Chipaca: we all do
<alecu> mandel, what's "unmanaged heap arch in .Net" ?
<ralsina> Chipaca: just making sure we didn't miss any needed UX and stuff yesterday :-)
<mandel> alecu, you can make COM object be able to use .Net object, that is placed in a special heap in the .Net runtime that gets ignored by the GC so that COM can take ownership of the memory management
<ralsina> chipaca: we need to know how many asif clones to request at the factory
<mandel> alecu: so, possibly memory leaks :P
<alecu> mandel, ohhh...
<ralsina> mandel: actually, that is guaranteed to be a leak. But if you do it on purpose you call it "manual memory management"
<gord> Chipaca, went back to IDLE again, is there anything in particular you want to see from the log file? not comfortable with putting the entire thing on a public pastebin
<mandel> alecu: the idea is simple, create IPC using WCF in .Net, make that COM visible so that pywin32 can instantiate it, then pass the python COM object that knows how to talk with sync daemon (and that was wrapped by COM) to the service to do the work, that ay .Net does the IPC, my COM object does the logi
<Chipaca> gord: no, don't pastebin it; if this works like i think it'll work, i'll ask you to file a private bug with the logfile if that's ok
<mandel> ralsina: yes, hehe although I'm hoping tat pywin32 is smart enough to use the python gc/ref count, although better save than sorry, so I wanted to make sure of how it works
<Chipaca> gord: private bugs are only seen by you and us
<gord> Chipaca, attachments on private bugs are public, have had this problem myself in the past :)
<Chipaca> gord: now, is this an album that is not downloading, or just a song in an album?
<gord> Chipaca, entire album
<Chipaca> gord: ouch. really?
<alecu> mandel, nice. Sounds reasonable.
<mandel> alecu: the tests so far have worked.. but they were small, now I'm moving to the real thing, it is preaty cool to use WCF from python, a bit hacky, yet cool
<Chipaca> gord: ok, do: touch "$HOME/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/xyzzy"
<mandel> well, I need to get back to the windows vm, ping me if you need me, but make sure is async
<alecu> mandel, cool in a "I can't believe this is working!" way?
<gord> Chipaca, o_O okay that fixed everything
<gord> files coming through now
<mandel> alecu: yes, hehe, is the kind of idea one has in the shower and needs to run half naked to grab a notebook to write it down
<mandel> not that it happened that way :P
<Chipaca> gord: figured
<Chipaca> __lucio__: we still have that issue (in natty) where we sometimes need to nudge a directory listing for it to refresh
<Chipaca> __lucio__: gord just had to touch a file in the music folder for his new album to download
<__lucio__> Chipaca, logs please
<Chipaca> __lucio__: he has a logfile, but he (understandably) doesn't want it public
<Chipaca> __lucio__: and it seems attachments on private bugs are public?
<__lucio__> Chipaca, email?
<gord> email would be fine
<Chipaca> gord: email john.lenton@canonical.com (me) and lucio.torre@canonical.com (__lucio__), if possible. Also, please compress the whole log directory and send that, rather than individual files (which will be big)
<nessita> eom and reboot!
<Chipaca> gord: I'm told there is now a private librarian that is used for private bugs; want to try that?
<Chipaca> gord: ("no" is a completely reasonable and understandable answer, there)
<gord> Chipaca, i'll test that with some less private data sometime ;) emails sent btw
<Chipaca> gord: you might've not attached the attachment
<gord> Chipaca, am smart i am
<Chipaca> gord: had you mentioned "attachment" in the email body, evolution would've told you :)
<gord> should file a bug against evolution "not psychic enough"
<__lucio__> gord, whats the name of the file you touched?
<gord> __lucio__, <Chipaca> gord: ok, do: touch "$HOME/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/xyzzy"
<Chipaca> __lucio__: clearly, magic files are called `xyzzy`
<__lucio__> gord, how long before touching xyzzy did you purchase the songs?
<gord> __lucio__, yesterday evening, so around 14 hours or so
<__lucio__> gord, can you try: $ u1sdtool --list-folders, please?
<gord> __lucio__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/541888/
<__lucio__> gord, please, $ apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<gord> __lucio__, 1.5.0-0ubuntu2 (assuming thats what you are after)
<__lucio__> thanks
<nessita> alecu: would you be able to review my brach today? ralsina gave it a code review, but I would also need a fieldtest and to check that the MVC design you started is maintained
<alecu> nessita, yup, I'll do it right away while running tests.
<nessita> awesome!
<alecu> nessita, add-file-sync-status ?
<nessita> yes
<joshuahoover> alecu: how is the zeitgeist work going?
<alecu> hi joshuahoover: it's coming along nicely. I'm trying to finish it today, and bugfix next week while working on bindwood.
<joshuahoover> alecu: ok, so will it be ready for packaging next week?
<alecu> joshuahoover, yes!
<joshuahoover> alecu: cool, thanks! :)
<alecu> nessita, why do you have a _status_changed_handler and a status_changed_handler?
<alecu> nessita, there's no need for 's in "custom's"
<__lucio__> Chipaca, gord: fixed in trunk. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/684408
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 684408 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon deleted all my user defined volumes (locally, at metadata level) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,Fix committed]
<nessita> alecu: re: the handlers: one is private and the other is a public attibute with custom setter and getter
<nessita> alecu: maybe I can improve that? I wasn't sure if I need the _... variable
<nessita> alecu: fixing the custom's
<alecu> nessita, I find that having both named almost equally is confusing
<nessita> alecu: I think is standard naming convention when using property()
<nessita> I took it from python doc...
<nessita> alecu: custom's typo fixed
<alecu> nessita, what's the reason you choose to make a signal per status instead of one signal with a "status" parameter?
<nessita> alecu: that was another option, yes. But I'm trying to provide a high abstraction layer, and I think that one signal per status is higher level that passing a string that the caller needs to compare with a fixed set of strings
<alecu> nessita, the handler of "status changed" usually wants to find out about *all* status changes anyway.
<nessita> that kind of handlers can directly hook to StatusChanged in syncdaemon, I think
<Chipaca> gord: what version of ubuntuone-client do you have?
<Chipaca> gord: (apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client)
<beuno> Chipaca, 1.5.0-0ubuntu2
<beuno> that's what he said
<nessita> alecu: also, from my POV, using dedicated signals improved the ability to expand the interface without breaking existing clients, let me expand on this
<Chipaca> beuno: ah, tks
<nessita> alecu: some client my compare the string inside the signal with a list of possible values and fail if the value is not on that list
<nessita> alecu: so if we later add a new status, we may break clients (yes, is a client side bug, since they shouldn't fail)
<ralsina> nessita alecu: is that an API that other app developers will use eventually?
<alecu> nessita, hmmm... but the cost of making this is a lot more code both on the server and on the client
<nessita> ralsina: ideally, yes. Is a dbus api
<nessita> alecu: you think? I prefer this approach that checking string values
<nessita> is cleaner and less error prone
<ralsina> multiple signals is cleaner API
<nessita> it may a be a bit more of coding, but it scales better (regarding quality, not amount of code)
<ralsina> But that's just personal taste. And the extra code is simple, right?
<nessita> ralsina: very, it could be metaprogrammed, but I decided to leave the black magic out of the source code
<nessita> (this time at least :-P)
<ralsina> hahaha, good choice (for now ;-)
<ralsina> Besides, multiple signals means you can add extra signals without 3rd parties having to change their handlers. And you can deprecate and explain in the doc of the signal, instead of in the description of a string parameter.
<nessita> exactly my point :-)
<alecu> hmmm
<ralsina> Basically: imagine the docstring in each case and decide :-)
<alecu> that sounds fine for multiple unrelated signals
<alecu> but I don't like it for related states
<alecu> let's say we add a new state (with the corresponding signals, and all)
<alecu> and an old client does not know about the new state
<alecu> the old client will never find out that the state has changed (to a state it does not know!)
<ralsina> alecu: depending on how the client handles the string parameter he will either:
<alecu> if we use the Enum based way, the old client at least has a chance to show "status: unkown"
<ralsina> 1) not know
<ralsina> 2) crash
<ralsina> 3) fail with a cryptic message
<nessita> alecu: right, and I think that is correct. The old client maintainer should keep an eye on updates from our dbus api
<ralsina> Or MAYBE give an error that someday will reach the developer :-)
<Chipaca> are dbus signals hierarchical?
<alecu> Chipaca, no
<ralsina> Adding extra values to that enum *is* changing API. If you put it in signals you can't cheat yourself.
<Chipaca> rats :)
<nessita> alecu: one thing to note is that this set of states are related because we're putting glue within u1cp to make them related (which is good). For example, disabled information is got from a different source than the rest
<alecu> nessita, that is good, absolutely agree.
<nessita> so when you say a set of "related" signals... is not like the info comes from the same place
<nessita> we're providing the abstraction layer
<nessita> so I don't see a gain on reducing that abstraction by passing a string
<alecu> nessita, right. But let's look from the client pov
<alecu> nessita, the client does not care were we got those states from.
<alecu> it just cares that the state it has access to has changed.
<nessita> yes, but (big but!):
<alecu> nessita, why "reducing that abstraction" ?
<nessita> nopes, another scenario in favor of multiple signals: we may be adding finer status changes
<nessita> a client would be abligated to receive every single state change
<nessita> as many as we think we wanna track
<nessita> and if a client wants to filter events, it will be forced to receive all and filter on his end
<nessita> suppose a client wants to know only disconnected-synching
<nessita> with this coding, he can connect to 2 signals and receive the info he wants
<nessita> if we pass strings, and dedice for example propagate the queues changes, this client will be flood
<nessita> flooded*
<nessita> and siganls emission and processing is not super cheap
<nessita> imagine if this client also logs all the string that he ignored
<nessita> alecu, Chipaca, ralsina: we can evaluate adding an extra signal that propagates every state change using a string
<nessita> specially, we can tackle this for the ubuntuone developer api task
<alecu> nessita, agree on the "signals emission and processing is not super cheap"
<ralsina> nessita: why not
<nessita> but I'd keep the current schema of specialized signals
<ralsina> nessita: I was going to suggest it but was afraid I would look like I was trying to make both of you happy ;-)
<alecu> nessita, ok, I'll approve it like this, but since this will be a public API let's invite the developers of apps that will use this to discuss the API.
<alecu> nessita, that would be the magicicada developers and rye :-)
<ralsina> alecu: good idea
<nessita> alecu: +1
<ralsina> I would like to be there. I have a secret project that will use that API eventually ;-)
<nessita> alecu: I can give some hints from magicicada POV: having tons of "if" in a handler is bad, it complicates the testing and the coding
<alecu> ralsina, let me guess.... kubuntuone-control-panel?
<nessita> OH YES
<ralsina> nahhh
<nessita> UFA
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> I don't believe in s/g/k/ projects
<alecu> :-)
 * ralsina is too old to start copying gnome apps now
<ralsina> nessita: say that like this "the string parameter increases the cyclomatic complexity f the handler beyond acceptable parameters"
<ralsina> Noone argues when you say "too many ifs" that way
 * nessita copy and pastes to her cool answers list
<nessita> alecu: in magicicada, the string parameter increases the cyclomatic complexity f the handler beyond acceptable parameters
<nessita> so, please, dedicated signals :-D
<nessita> ralsina: I should fix your typo at least...
<ralsina> yes, cover your tracks, lady
<ralsina> you can even make pymetrics complain of that
 * alecu brbs
<nessita> alecu: anyway, thanks for the review!!!
<nessita> and for the discussion, it was very good to think about this further
<alecu> nessita, you're welcome! thanks for the code :-)
<alecu> nessita, oh, and one more thing....
<nessita> shoot
<alecu> nessita, why do you make status_changed_handler a property?
<alecu> nessita, just so it can be logged when it changes?
<nessita> alecu: nopes, so we ensure we connect it to the lower layer when it changes
<alecu> nessita, ok, fine.
<alecu> nessita, I'm approving. I've run the tests, I've looked at the code, but didn't got around to testing it all "fo' real"
<nessita> no problem
<nessita> I did it, and in the next version I'll add rye to do so
<nessita> he's awesome at finding bugs :-)
<alecu> nessita, :-)
<alecu> nessita, Approved. I'm letting you change the merge status, as we are supposed to do now, right?
<nessita> alecu: are we? did I miss an email?
<alecu> nessita, I think it was discussed when talking about tarmac automerging
<alecu> nessita, not sure if by mail or irc
<nessita> alecu: I wasn't aware of that, so maybe it was irc and I wasn't around?
<alecu> nessita, the thing is that if code is added after switching the status on the branch tarmac (or otto, don't know) will complain
<nessita> ah... right
<nessita> alecu: works for me, thanks
 * ralsina furiously dives into the pile of wikis and docs to find what the heck tarmac and otto are (ok, tarmac<=>landing makes sense)
<alecu> ralsina, otto = ubuntuone-auto-pilot
<alecu> https://launchpad.net/~otto-pilot
 * ralsina immediately curses at the very concept of puns
<ralsina> but ok, now it all makes sense again
<SN4K3> ubuntu one using terminal?
<facundobatista> SN4K3, sorry, what?
<duanedesign> hello all
<rye> duanedesign: moar scripts
<rye> duanedesign: http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-desktopcouch-admin.py
<rye> duanedesign: http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-desktopcouch-diag.py
<duanedesign> awesome
<rye> duanedesign: admin does listing, adding/removing databases and enabling,disabling replication
<rye> duanedesign: diag attempts to parse couchdb logs and suggest something
<facundobatista> Hola duanedesign
<SpamapS> rmcbride: cassandra 0.7.0~rc2 uploading to PPA shortly.
<rmcbride> SpamapS: awesome!
<SpamapS> rmcbride: looks like there may be one more package we have to backport to lucid btw .. jna needs to be >= 3.2.7
<SpamapS> rmcbride: its installed but not used because I accidentally left in in debian/jars
<rmcbride> SpamapS: Cool. Thanks for the heads up. I'll add that to my notes.
<rmcbride> SpamapS: is that as in libjna-java? I may need to backport to maverick as well for some of our dev environments, since that's currently 3.2.4-2
 * rmcbride looks in debian/control to answer his own question :)
<SpamapS> rmcbride: yeah
<rmcbride> SpamapS: Seems to be the same version in natty and in debian unstable. we're needing a newer version than that?
<SpamapS> rmcbride: no, we just need to backport 3.2.7 to lucid and/or maverick
<SpamapS> rmcbride: I'm sure it will be a no source change backport
<rmcbride> SpamapS: what I was getting at is I don't see 3.2.7 of libjna-java in natty or anywhere else.
<rmcbride> just 3.2.4-2
<SpamapS> oh
<SpamapS> Right, I thought it was in unstable
<SpamapS> and natty
<rmcbride> doesn't appear to be in unstable either, unless my chdist is completely broken
<SpamapS> ok, so yeah we'll just have to leave it in jars for the short term
<rmcbride> OK. I'll note that and keep an eye out
<SpamapS> getting test failures on rc2
<rmcbride> d'oh
<rye-mobile> to anybody using ubuntu one contacts on android 2.2- are you able to edit email addresses there?
 * alecu lusts for a Nexus S
<alecu> but no android around, sorry.
<ralsina> alecu: you can run android in a VM: android-x86.org at least to test these apps
<alecu> nice!
 * alecu bookmarks android-x86.org
<rye-mobile> i guess that's another acer "feature"
<karni> recognize, recognize. /me left a party early to code more of ubuntuone-android-files :O .. sometimes I still suprize myself.
<rye> karni: what android phone do you have?
<karni> rye: HTC Hero
<rye> karni: does it allow provider selection for contacts editing?
<karni> rye: if you mean does it ask where I want to save my contacts (default contacts / ubuntuone contacts), then yes
<karni> the option justlike that, I'd have to check
 * karni looks into it
<rye> karni: i mean when you edit the contacts, in case you have funambol/ubuntuone contacts installed, whether it prompts what provider to use for editing
<karni> rye: I must admit I don't have the app installed at the moment. would you like me to check that out for you :)?
<rye> karni: no, that's not critical at all
<rye> karni: sorry for interrupting
<karni> I didn't like that U1 Contacts overtook some default contacts handling behaviour
<karni> rye: no, not at all. it'd take me 2 minutes, I can definitely check if you want
 * karni installs app
<karni> rye: first notice -- I installed the app. without opening it, I went to 'Contacts book' and edited one person. the default edit screen shows up and at that moment U1 contacts fires up with login screen. now that's what I didn't like, now I remember. U1 contacts overrode default 'edit contact' activity.
<karni> I'll investigate further
 * karni logs in
<karni> rye: having initially selected no contacts to sync with U1 contacts, I can use the default 'edit contact' activity
<karni> now i'll setup some contacts sync
<rye> karni: activity, right, not provider (me is android noob)
<karni> can't enter Menu -> Settings. it tell's me it's syncing, although there's no sync icon
<karni> rye: can't go to settings activity. tells me sync is running (but it doesn't look like so)
<karni> rye: tried killing the app, didn't help
<karni> probably not selecting any contact types at the very beginning was a bad idea
 * karni reinstalls
<karni> rye: so it was about importing stuff to sync. ok, now I see sync icon
<karni> rye: if I want to edit a contact that is being synced with U1C, I get a dialog:
<karni> "Edict contact under account"
<karni> - Ubuntu One Contacts
<karni> - Other
<karni> where Other is the default 'edit contact' activity
 * karni doesn't like the U1C edit contact activity looks
<rye> karni: ok, marking htc hero as funambol-friendly
<JamesTait> rye: HTC Desire is the same.
#ubuntuone 2010-12-11
<karni> i'm loosing conciousness I'm so tires.
 * karni goes to be. y ya tomorrow guys
<JamesTait> Night karni. :)
<rye> karni: good night, in case you are still online :)
<aroman> hello guys. I'm getting "ROOTMISMATCH" when I try and connect to Ubuntu One.
<aroman> What's that about, and how can I fix it?
<duffydack> file publishing down. Service Temporarily Unavailable
<a_> hi
<a_> sorry for my english, im polish but there arent any polish channels about ubuntu one
<a_> i've got a problem
<a_> when i run Ubuntu one there should be a login page in my browser
<a_> but it doesn't show up, only tray icon
<a_> ubuntu 9.10
<a_> honk
<pmjdebruijn> a_: 9.10 is quite old, I'm not sure if the ubuntu one client is up to date there
<kklimonda> it should be as long as 9.10 is supported
<dutchie> how do i fix State: AUTH_FAILED? looking at the preferences window and can't see anything obvious to re-sign in
#ubuntuone 2010-12-12
<kklimonda> hmm, guys.. can someone help me retrieve my files? natty just deleted one folder :/
<kklimonda> honk
<kklimonda> I'll be here tomorrow (and as always, later in the week)
<kklimonda> s/natty/natty ubuntu one client/
<beuno> kklimonda, so
<beuno> I can tell you about a secret URL
<kklimonda> beuno: that would be great, what's the catch?
<beuno> you can't quite make it public  :)
<kklimonda> beuno: oh, that's fine
<beuno> did you delete this from ~/Ubuntu One?
<kklimonda> no, it was ~/Pictures/
<beuno> or somewhere else?
<beuno> ah, I think you won't be able to access this, ubuntu one devs only
<duanedesign> hello kklimonda
<jonathan_> u1 doesn't autoconnect on login.  What's going on?
<duanedesign> jonathan_: are you using maverick?
<duanedesign> jonathan_: there is one bug that has been fixed recently. Might enable Proposed Updates in Software Sources and see if there is an Ubuntu One update available.
<jonathan_> I'll give that a try. and yes, on maverick
<kklimonda> duanedesign: hey :)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> o/
<kklimonda> beuno: any preference what I should report the yesterday issue against?
<rajul> Hi all!
<rajul> I'm trying out U1 for Windows, but it just doesn't do anything (says it'd be doing things all the time, but no files get up- or downloaded, ever) - so I was wondering if I might have some bug here...
<duanedesign> rajul: hello
<duanedesign> rajul: the person you want to talk to about the windows client is mandel. It is best to catch the developers on the weekdays between 13:00-21:00 gmt. So if you come back here tommorow at this time I am sure you will find more help.
<rajul> duanedesign: i don't really need the windows client, i was just curious about it. but it seems to be a bug, so if i can help to solve it i'd be glad to :)
#ubuntuone 2011-12-05
<j0nr> do i really have to get in touch with 7digital if there are problems completing the download?
<j0nr> whats the average time from buyig music to actually being able to play it?
<j0nr> i just assume at least a day (in my experience), which is a bit poor. I would e3xpect it to be available straight away (as long as download takes)
<j0nr> i retract my last 2 statements (bad day sorry)
<SoWhat> can somebody tell me, why Share, Synchronise, Stop publishing and Copy public link  choices are disabled in Ubuntu One folder?
<mandel_> jdobrien`, ping?
#ubuntuone 2011-12-06
<varys0101> what can i do if ive forgotten which email i used to subscribe to ubuntu one and my password
<varys0101> prob contact support ya
<mandel> morning all from the sprint!!!
<alecu> mandel, http://pad.ubuntu.com/Ov5ioKklOr
 * mandel is here!
<alecu> nessita, http://pad.ubuntu.com/Ov5ioKklOr
<Mez> Ok. So, purchased something in the music store. Banshee says I'm not subscribed to that folder, the button to subscribe does nothing (noticable)
<Mez> How do I get a hold of my music?
<Mez> Ah. Just found it.
<Mez> Now the question is... where's it store it.
<dobey> Mez: ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/
<Mez> dobey: cheers - I'd found it (I wanted to stick the stuff up into Google Music)
<Azelphur> Hi, I'm trying out Ubuntu one, I signed in with my launchpad email address and password. In the Ubuntu One control panel, it is showing my old email address that I removed from the account, along with my old name. Anyone have any ideas why it's doing that?
<Azelphur> Is there any way to have a public folder, similar to dropbox?
<dobey> Azelphur: no, we don't have publishing of folders currently; only files.
<alecu> let's see bug #807005
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807005 in ubuntuone-client "Filename in notification does not reset. (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 23)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807005
<alecu> rye, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/notification-shows-initial-name
#ubuntuone 2011-12-07
<uKev> hi
<uKev> I need help
<uKev> ubuntu one just deleted a very important note I took with tomboy
<uKev> and tomboy synced with it
<uKev> I was just updating the note then tomboy synced with ubuntu one (auto sync) and now the note is empty :(
<uKev> in ubuntu one is on recent activity "note_title was deleted"
<uKev> but I did not delete it
<uKev> rye: ?
<cjohnston> does anyone have any suggestions on uploading a 2gig file
<cjohnston> It always fails
<dobey> cjohnston: with an error in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log?
<cjohnston> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762764/
<dobey> cjohnston: can you file a bug please?
<cjohnston> dobey: bug #901251
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 901251 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "When trying to upload a large file (multiple gb) I get an error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901251
<dobey> cjohnston: thanks
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> rye: ping
<cjohnston> rye_: ping
<rye> ok, reconnected to bip
<rye> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> cool.. rye is it normal to have 7g of logs?
<rye> cjohnston, if you had ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf configured not to rotate files then yes
<rye> cjohnston, well, the info we are interested is the latest "Session ID" entry in syncdaemon.log
<Doughy> U1 is really giving me probs
<Doughy> I loaded a file on another computer, it uploaded to U1, now it won't sync to another computer
<Doughy> so I need the file and can't get it.
<Doughy> I could download from the web, but it's frustrating that it doesn't work correctly. I have had this issue many times.
<mandel> rye, ping
<cjohnston> rye: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/901251
<ubot4> cjohnston: Error: Bug #901251 not found.
<rye> cjohnston, wow. downloading
<cjohnston> rye: i told you
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> tell me what of it i can delete and i will
<cjohnston> ty
<rye> cjohnston, well, i'll get the file in 11 minutes
<rye> cjohnston, more logs is much better than no  logs
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> rye: i had to upload it on the website cause i couldnt get it to upload from my computer
<Uber_Geek> Found an issue with the New Windows Client Vs the Beta.  The folder Ubuntu One was in a new location without prompting.  This stopped a bunch of files I have from syncronizing.
<Uber_Geek> no that I deleted the data from the stale new location, and moved the old most recent data to the new lockation it does not appear to be syncronizing at all,  The client shows File Sync in Progress, not my files on the dashboard show 1 bytes used now,  when before it was 17 MB
<Uber_Geek> Forgive my typos
<Uber_Geek> So anyone on that can answer a question?
#ubuntuone 2011-12-08
<ror> I'm trying (and failing) to share a 30kb file between 2 ubuntu 11.04 machines
<ror> I thought ubuntuone would make it easy, but I just see the folder but don't get the contents at the other end
<ror> It just says "file sync in progress" :\
<cjohnston> rye: did the logs give you the info you needed?
<rye> cjohnston, hello
<cjohnston> o/
<cjohnston> rye: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/901251 for reference
<ubot4> cjohnston: Error: Bug #901251 not found.
<rye> cjohnston, so, we are working to get server side sorted out. In your case the server was not properly sending the bytes to the storage and it was finally restarted. Are you still unable to upload the content?
<cjohnston> rye: im not at home to do a rescan from scratch
<rye> cjohnston, but the files were not uploaded, as far as you can tell from the web interface, right?
#ubuntuone 2011-12-09
<subman> I'm running 11.10 and I seem to be having a problem sharing new directories after upgrading.
<subman> Any ideas?
<rye> subman, hi
<subman> hey rye
<rye> subman, could you please describe the problem in greater detail?
<subman> rye, It seems that my problem has resolved itself....just took a bit of extra time it seems.
<subman> rye, thanks for the quick response though, appreciate it.
<rye> subman, glad to hear about resolution.
<rye> subman, should you run into any problems - feel free to ping us
<subman> Will do!
<j0nr> Morning, any update on the music ID3 scanning problem?
<gatox> mandel, ping
<nessita> gatox: your branch! I need to review it
<nessita> thisfred: and yours
<nessita> mandel: and yours
<gatox> nessita, just a sec
 * nessita did not forget, but she has been working on a big branch
<nessita> gatox: is not ready?
 * gatox is looking for the link :P
<gatox> nessita,
<gatox> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-platform-import-error/+merge/85028
<nessita> gatox: ah, I have it on my browser
<gatox> nessita, did you get my message with the link?
<nessita> gatox: yes
<alecu> mandel, nessita, can I have reviews for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-web-client/+merge/85135
<alecu> probably not even today
<mandel> alecu, yes!
<nessita> alecu: sure! (but probably not today)
<alecu> nessita, mandel: that branch has no integration tests, they come in a later branch that depends on the branch that mandel is finishing right now.
<nessita> alecu: ack
<nessita> gatox: ping
<gatox> nessita, pong
<nessita> gatox: can you check that all new files here https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-platform-import-error/+merge/85028 have copyright set to 2011? there are some that have 2010
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> such as ubuntuone/platform/event_logging.py
<gatox> nessita, done
<nessita> gatox: great!
<alecu> gatox, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/syncdaemon-manhole
<nessita> lunxhtime!
<rye> alecu, mandel, confirmed broken trunk installer on fresh dobey's windows 7 machine
<rye> alecu, mandel, bug #902198
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 902198 in ubuntuone-client "[windows] fix-platform-import-error: fails to open port, does not reply to requests (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902198
<alecu> rye, we are going up
<rye> looks like a revenge plan
<dobey> meh, u1client is broken in tests
<dobey> something installs a reactor
<dobey> like, half the tests :(
#ubuntuone 2011-12-10
<sattu94> How do I add a folder to the cloud, using the u1sdtool, there are so many options!
<sattu94> create ? publish ? what ?
#ubuntuone 2011-12-11
<adrian_berg> I'm fixing a computer for a friend, I would like to download some files from my ubuntu one account onto her computer
<adrian_berg> I realize this might be abused by others, but I just want to know how to change it back to the start screen after I'm through so she can create a One account
<cjohnston> rye: im still having issues with uploading my big file.. its restarting the upload by itself now, but it started uploading when I submitted that bug
#ubuntuone 2012-12-03
<JamesTait> Good morning, Angels! :-D
<gatox> good morning!
<gatox> brb...... need to restart
<alecu> good morning, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<mandel> alecu, gatox, hello!
<alecu> I've got my daughter Amelia with a big rash spread all around, so I'm not taking her to kinder today, and will take her to the doctor as soon as the traffic around calms down a bit.
<gatox> mandel, o/
<mandel> gatox, yes, I was drunk during the weekend ;) (which explains twitter)
<alecu> (there's a subway strike to complicate matters around here)
<gatox> alecu, ack
<mandel> alecu, uhh cuida a amelia!
<gatox> mandel, jejejejeje i figure it out
<alecu> so, I'm probably taking at least the morning off... I'll let ralsina know as soon as he gets here.
<Chipaca> alecu: ralsina is stuck in the 18th century but should be back sometime soon (he just needs to find 1.21GW in usable form)
<Chipaca> alecu: take care of amelia; between mandel, cparrino and myself somebody will let ralsina know :)
<alecu> Chipaca: great, thanks!
 * Chipaca was always tickled by the ridiculous precision that number was given in, vis-a-vis the cudeness of the rest of the equipment
<alecu> Chipaca: I'm guessing that from the 18th century he cannot pinpoint exactly the time to return, and will probably get around here with a year's offset.
<alecu> I'm talking about ralsina, not dr. brown.
<Chipaca> alecu: traveling forwards in time is sooper easy
<Chipaca> alecu: all you have to do is stay still
<Chipaca> alecu: you can even speed it up by just moving
<Chipaca> just bounce of walls as stuff as you can
<mandel> alecu, gatox, we might also have rendering bugs in the text entry of nux.. talking with nux experts about thins on how to solve it..
<alecu> Chipaca: but you can only get so far
<mandel> alecu, gatox, I'm talking about nux::TextEntry nothing related with us..
<alecu> Chipaca: you are still limited by the lifespan of your body :-(
<gatox> mandel, mmm...... i'm fixing libunity here for the errorpreview protocol
<alecu> mandel: what kind of bugs?
<Chipaca> alecu: if you bounce of things at seven-nines of c, you'd be surprised at how interesting your life span becomes
<Chipaca> of course, seven nines is quite extreme
<mandel> alecu, infinite loop by calling recreate canvas when added in a layout
<mandel> alecu, similar to what the static cairo text problem we had, thankfully I read yhe book you sent
<gatox> mandel, yac
<gatox> yack
<alecu> mandel: I'm thinking of searching for the lost chapters in that book.
<alecu> mandel: "when added in a layout". At what point are we exactly adding the textentry to the layout?
<alecu> mandel: are we doing it at "form" construction time?
<alecu> mandel: or later?
<alecu> mandel: (by "form", I mean, the container widget)
<mandel> alecu, we create the layout and add it, later that layout is added to the main preview layout
<alecu> mandel: and all of this happens in the main preview constructor? or does it happen later, for instance, in the middle of a paint cycle?
<alecu> mandel: the later case is usually problematic for some toolkits.
<mandel> alecu, in the paint cycle, so that the object does get created but never painted
<alecu> mandel: if this happens in the former case, it surely looks like a bug of nux.
<mandel> alecu, the fact that this happens https://pastebin.canonical.com/79574/ is also smelly
<alecu> mandel: I mean, is the layout added *during* the paint cycle?
<mandel> alecu, that is while doing nothing (of course the mouse is out of the window)
<mandel> alecu, oh, no, is added at construction time AFAIK
<karni> Good morning o/
<alecu> mandel: yes, that looks like the Cairo context is being recreated on each draw cycle, due to the layout being unstable.
<alecu> mandel: which is a serious red flag.
<mandel> alecu, yes yes, which is something that has worried me since I saw it, remember I mentioned this in the sprint?
<alecu> mandel: I remember you talking a lot about Tubers. Oh, and I think I remember you mentioned this, too.
<gatox> karni, o/
<karni> o/
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, mvo, the nux work will make our stuff land later than expected, we have a big problem in there
<mandel> alecu, ralsina_, looks like we have several rendering bugs, one with the canvas being deleted every two frames, another with layouts not working when they have more than one cairo text
<mandel> and text does not use ellipses correctly.. nice...
<mandel> alecu, ralsina_, karni, mvo => gatox has lost internet connection
<karni> ack
<mvo> ok
<gatox> backk....... i'm connected using the phone...... so is not very trusty....... but during my not connection time..... i was able to fix libunity-error preview and the error preview branch! \o/
<diogobaeder_> test
 * gatox lunch
<ralsina_> good morning!
<karni> o/
<dobey> hola ralsina_
<ralsina_> hola dobey!
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2012-12-04
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, sorry for yesterday, I could not get in irc for some unknown reason..
<mandel> gatox, and I managed to fix the nexus 7 like at 3 am..
<gatox> mandel, no problem! yesterday was a strange day..... everything work ok..... and i fix inmediately the compilation issues jeje
<mandel> gatox, awesome!
<gatox> mandel, yes..... i read your twit! \o/
<mandel> gatox, we still have problems with nux, we have found several issues
<mandel> gatox, yes, very badly written one.. it was to late to type ;)
<gatox> mandel, i ifnish with app payment preview, standalone and libunity app payment protocol...... can you poiint to the test so i start writing that for error and app?
<mandel> gatox, hm.. take a look at the tests done for the ActionLink, they are under tests/test_action_link.cpp that shows how to use mock and gtest
<mandel> gatox, should be easy enough
<gatox> mandel, take a deep breath and think about happy things.....
 * gatox tries to avoid mandel to killing himself because of nux
<mmcc> hi guys. good luck with that nux stuff
<mandel> mmcc, no.. is very very broken.. we have found more than one bug while looking for the one that is hitting us..
<mmcc> ping ralsina, vila, I left a new build in the usual place, and sent an email with details about how to test. Feel free to queue up any questions about it and I'll respond when I wake up
<mandel> gatox, yes, well, layouts are terribly broken and I think that the StaticCairoText not only breaks layouts but does not work as advertised, ellipse text is not working as it should
<gatox> mmcc, what are you doing here at this hours? :P
<mmcc> mandel: yeah I saw some of your discussion from yesterday, sounds rough.
 * gatox is still using his phone as a router today :
<gatox> :S
<mmcc> gatox: just finishing up that build for QA, then heading to bed. one of those days
<gatox> mmcc, :S
<mmcc> so that's it for me tonight, see everyone in a few hours
<gatox> mmcc, rest!
<gatox> have some rest
<mandel> mmcc, fuuu I'll let ralsina know you are meant to be awake like 2 hours today
<ralsina_> mmcc: wtf
<mandel> ralsina_, yes, I was going to tell you, I'd assume mmcc will not be here today much
<ralsina_> mmcc: consider today swapped to last night, go away ;-)
<karni> Morning all!
<ralsina_> morning karni!
<karni> o/
<karni> ralsina_: I noticed that underscore a few days back. That's due to using bip or just not identified?
<ralsina_> I need to id I guess
<karni> :)
<ralsina> there :-)
<karni> Now "You're the one." :D
 * ralsina starts the Highlander sound track
<alecu_> hello, all!
<karni> Hi alecu_ :)
<gatox> i have decent internet again!! \o/
<ralsina> hello alecu_!
<gatox> alecu_, hi
<chaselivingston> ralsina, mmcc: any way i can get my hands on the new mac build that qa has?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: of course, let me find the link
<chaselivingston> ralsina: awesome, thanks
<mmcc> chaselivingston: it's in a zip in the shared folder that I shared with you back in August
<mmcc> How about I just fwd you the email I sent qa
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ah, well ralsina just sent me the link, but thanks anyway!
<mmcc> shady back-door messaging
<chaselivingston> haha
<mmcc> I sent you the email anyway. It has significant detail, so I wouldn't bother reading it all unless you have trouble getting to sleep
<chaselivingston> mmcc: you're so kind, thanks ;)
#ubuntuone 2012-12-05
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<facundobatista> Hola jamesh
<facundobatista> bah, autocomplete fail
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, I'm not here, but I am ;)
<gatox> mandel, buenasssss
<gatox> mandel, .....mmmmm...... ok (??)
<mandel> gatox, as in, I have the morning off
<mandel> gatox, but I wanted to check on the nux people before they disappear
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhh....... so what are you doing in irc?? go!! enjoy the morning!! smell the flowers or anything! jeje
<mandel> gatox, I alreay did nearly all the errands I had to do
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhh i forgot that you are 4 hours in the future
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, exactly ;)
<Anomie21> Hey, Just opened an account and trying to upload 5GB worth of files, it's been on for about 20 hours and it's only done 866MB? Tried switching my DNS to googles (8.8.8.8) but the problem persists
<mandel> Anomie21, is it stuck? we can take a look at the logs and see what is going on
<Anomie21> mandel: Getting it off the windows PC with a USB and trying it on a Ubuntu box
<mandel> Anomie21, you mean the logs or the content?
<Anomie21> mandel: content
<mandel> Anomie21, ok, try with linux, nevertheless the windows client is the same code (expect some OS dependent parts) so it should work the same..
<Anomie21> mandel: All the trouble shooting solutions I've found are given in Ubuntu commands though :)
<mandel> Anomie21, oh, but they work on linux too, you mean the command line right?
<Anomie21> mandel: yeh
<mandel> Anomie21, we should update those pages to state that the same works on windows..
<ralsina> Anomie21: if those are u1sdtool commands, then we have the same command on windows :-)
<Anomie21> oic
<mandel> ralsina, thanks for the double check ;)
<alecu> hello, all!
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<mandel> gatox, proposing this: lp:~mandel/unity/fix-static-cairo-text
<gatox> mandel, :D
<mandel> gatox, fixes the static cairo text, once it lands we start bombarding them with mps :)
<mandel> gatox, got to reviewers, now is a matter of time o/
<gatox> mandel, awesome
 * gatox hurry up to finish with the tests
<Anomie21> How can you check what speed ubuntu one is uploading?
<mandel> ralsina, any idea on how to do what Anomie21 wants?
<ralsina> mandel, Anomie21: I don't have a good answer
<Anomie21> Seems to be working from my ubuntu box fine
<Anomie21> 3MB/s
<Anomie21> First 1.9GB went fine now its just stopped - any ideas?
<Anomie21> Tried restarting to see if that would kick it back into action
<chaselivingston> mmcc: fyi, RAM usage by the proxy tunnel task is still holding strong
<chaselivingston> mmcc: 175.5MB
<dobey> wow that's a lot
<dobey> i guess maybe not unexpected though if data is actually going through it
<chaselivingston> dobey: nothing transferring atm
<mmcc> chaselivingston: ack, thanks for the update there.
<mmcc> dobey, for background, he transferred a ~1gb file a while ago and the tunnel is still holding on to that memory
<mmcc> need to look into this on other platforms too
<chaselivingston> mmcc: restarted the app and menu agent, down to 21.7MB
<mmcc> interesting. on my system it's like 5mb. are you running behind a proxy?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: not that i'm aware of
<dobey> mmcc: right. gc is fun like that :)
<mmcc> dobey: like how? fun like broken?
<dobey> mmcc: fun like "oh, you're done using that memory? that's ok, we'll keep it open in case we ever need it later" lind of fun
<mmcc> right. still pretty strange that even after restart he's 4x my usage.
<dobey> true
<dobey> but shouldn't it also just exit after some timeout, if you're not actually using a proxy?
<mmcc> it doesn't. I don't think it's supposed to, no
<dobey> wtf is going on with libdee/libunity on raring though :(
<mmcc> on second thought, the proxy-tunnel should exit if the proxy is not enabled. it looks like maybe that check isn't working on osx or windows though
<dobey> i don't know if it works on linux either; but doesn't matter as much i guess since we don't install it by default on Ubuntu
<dobey> brb
<ralsina> hmmm
<ralsina> if it exits how do we handle proxy config changes? I am guessing "we don't"?
<mmcc> ralsina: good question. I'm not sure how it handles config changes even if it doesn't exit
<mmcc> which it doesn't now anyway
<ralsina> it's a second-order problem anyway.
<dobey> ralsina: well i don't know if we do on linux, and i guess qt handles them everywhere else?
<ralsina> dobey: well, it will handle changing between proxy configurations, but if the tunnel exits, it won't handle a proxy starting to be required
<ralsina> dobey: OTOH, not really the biggest of problems
<dobey> oh, right, that, yeah
<dobey> but easy to work around as well
<dobey> briancurtin: hrmm. but with just PEP8FILES="%%P" don't you only end up with the last one in the list, so it's not actually running pep8 over all the files under bin/?
<briancurtin> dobey: ah, ehh, yeah i guess thats true. i guess we need it to be comma separated PEP8FILES="%PEP8FILES%,%%P", but then we need u1lint/pylint to strip the leading comma out
<dobey> briancurtin: can we not use a space there instead of comma?
<dobey> briancurtin: with comma, pep8 would have to strip all the commas afaik and replace them with spaces
<briancurtin> dobey: i guess i dont really know. putting a space there results in the following
<briancurtin> IOError: [Errno 22] invalid mode ('r') or filename: '"'
<mmcc> the last answer here looks like a different path to the same thing: http://superuser.com/questions/460598/is-there-any-way-to-get-the-windows-cmd-shell-to-expand-wildcard-paths
<dobey> briancurtin: oh, it looks like the double quotes are causing issues?
<mmcc> the first answer uses a for loop but just to run a cmd, not to accumulate things. the last answer accumulates a list
<dobey> ah i see
<mmcc> briancurtin: weren't you thinking about replacing the .bat with a python script at some point anyway?
<briancurtin> yep
<mmcc> import glob; glob.glob("bin/*"); print("DONE")
<mmcc> ok glob("bin\*")
<briancurtin> i dont know anything about batch files and i dont ever plan to, i just google the problem and commit whatever appears to work
<mmcc> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/245395/hidden-features-of-windows-batch-files
<mmcc> http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/batch.mspx?mfr=true
<dobey> a single python script could probably work for all the platforms, but would be a bit more complex (well, maybe not more complex than the .bat)
<mmcc> oh I posted those as a joke but now I'm reading them what is wrong with me
<mmcc> quick hack: FOR %%P in (bin\*) DO pep8 %P
<mmcc> just run pep8 individually on each file in bin
<mmcc> then proceed to run it again for the directory
<mmcc> and go home happy
<mmcc> ok, we all work from home so go to the living room happy
<dobey> suppose that could work too
<dobey> but anyway
<dobey> i pushed a change based on that one answer that should work
<mmcc> in other news, the proxy tunnel running all the time appears to be intentional.
<mmcc> ping alecu - I just wanted to verify that it's by design that the proxy tunnel always runs, even if no proxy is configured…
<briancurtin> i'm not alecu but i believe i asked that before and i believe the answer was yes
<mmcc> I see the change that's causing check_proxy_enabled to return True when there is no proxy configured, and it looks intentional.
<mmcc> or maybe it's not totally intentional? this is the diff that changed check_proxy_enabled so that it returns True when the system returns QNetworkProxy.NoProxy: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/revision/1196.6.28
<dobey> maybe a workaround for another problem, rather than a design to have the proxy run always though?
<dobey> there's no real indication of why that specific change was made though :(
<mmcc> the first change changes the fallback for linux, but the second change is not really related
<mmcc> check_proxy_enabled and build_proxy are a little confusing. need to see what gsettings.get_proxy_settings might return
<mmcc> it looks like if we have a e.g. ftp proxy configured but not an http proxy, we'll do something different (call build_proxy and return a default) than if there are no settings returned from get_proxy_settings(), in which case the tunnel bails
<dobey> right, and the gsettings stuff is kind of a mess anyway
<mmcc> oh never mind, get_proxy_settings will only return settings for http or https anyway
<briancurtin> dobey: your change wont work, but i tweaked it a few times and it also wont work so i think the answer is "this cant be done"
<mmcc> hooray windows
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> https://twitter.com/dohbee/status/276452617855569921
<briancurtin> dobey: any combo i've tried just results in some IOError either for commas, spaces, PEP8FILES, or something being appended or prepended to a file name
<briancurtin> windows batch files in GIF form: http://i.minus.com/iTvcpHrpfYKD0.gif
<mmcc> this works: FOR %%P in (bin\*) DO "%PEP8PATH%" "%%P"
<briancurtin> mmcc: but then we'd need to insert all of the excludes and ignores from the following line
<mmcc> you don't need the excludes, and for now the ignores don't matter either :)
<mmcc> but we could do that right
<mmcc> this is fun
<mmcc> oh hello wrong comment syntax and terrible syntax error feedback, two great tastes that go great together
<mmcc> https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/dot-bat-workaround
<briancurtin> that works
<dobey> mmcc: hrmm, i guess that works but I see an issue with it :)
<mmcc> go on
<dobey> mmcc: you're running pep8 over all the *.py files for every file in bin/, and then again, along with passing "ubuntu_sso" as an argument (though hopefully pep8 is smart enough to cause that to run the checks twice)
<dobey> but I can merge the change into my branch and fix it there
<mmcc> oh, the dot
<mmcc> right?
<dobey> yeah
<mmcc> d'oh. I must have left that in there when I was thrashing about in bad-error land
<mmcc> yeah, just remove the dot from PEP8CMD and change ubuntu_sso to .
<mmcc> thanks
<dobey> done and pushed
<dobey> well i think i need to call it a day. later all
<briancurtin> yeah im getting out of here in a few minutes as well
#ubuntuone 2012-12-06
<alecu> mmcc: the proxy tunnel should *not* be running when no proxy is being used.
<alecu> mmcc: that is surely a bug.
<alecu> mmcc: we should be using the defauklt reactor.connectXXX methods in that case.
<alecu> *default
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<gatox> good morning!
<joshuahoover> ralsina: mumble?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2012-12-07
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :-D
<mandel> morning!
<ralsina> good morning, mandel, JamesTait!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<JamesTait> ralsina, o/
<JamesTait> (only 20 minutes later....)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, are you in #ferrets
<gatox> mandel, yes
<mandel> gatox, we have talked into making some small changes in the approach of the libunity change
<gatox> aja
<gatox> ?
<czajkowski> Aloha
<mandel> czajkowski, hola
<czajkowski> mandel: hey!
<mandel> czajkowski, how is everything going in the lp world?
<czajkowski> mandel: not broken anything today, sp going well.
<czajkowski> its also mad busy in the office
<mandel> czajkowski, really?
<czajkowski> lots of sprints
<dobey> later all
<mmcc> laptop about to die on me any second, battery said 0 minutes like 15 minutes ago
#ubuntuone 2013-12-02
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cyber Monday! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-12-03
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Day of People with Disability! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-12-04
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wear Brown Shoes Day!  :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-12-05
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Ninja Day! :-D
<aloiece> hello
<aloiece> the photo viewr on the web interface hasn't been working lately
<aloiece> or
<aloiece> actually
<aloiece> I just discovered it's not working in the chromium browser
<aloiece> shamme
<aloiece> oh well
<jgdx> aloiece, hi, what is not working?
<jgdx> aloiece, I'd be happy to create a bug report for you if you provide me the following: chrome version, steps to reproduce, result and the expected results.
<aloiece> ok
<aloiece> uhm
<aloiece> Version 30.0.1599.114 Ubuntu 12.04 (30.0.1599.114-0ubuntu0.12.04.3)
<aloiece> log into the web user interface
<aloiece> click on the photos tab
<aloiece> expected result: overview of photos in ubuntuone online storage in a sort of gallery view (works in firefox)
<aloiece> actual result in chrome: loading wheel of browser keeps turning
<aloiece> and after a while there is a notification that the service is down
<aloiece> there might be one more thing to add
<aloiece> that I'm just discovering now
<aloiece> ok no, nvm. because now I'm getting in touch with somebody, it's working all of a sudden. I swear it hasn't been working for a week or two and I tried every other day
<jgdx> aloiece, that's okay. I'll file the bug and follow up. Thanks for the report.
<aloiece> thanks for being open to it =)
<aloiece> oh and since we're here: in the mac version of the desktop client, there is an indicator which files a recurrently being synced. does the same thing exist for ubuntu? does it have to be on unity? or will it work in xfce as well?
<jgdx> aloiece, I don't know the answer to that. Maybe la_juyis or ToyKeeper can answer that when they are online (they are in the Americas).
<jgdx> aloiece, but AskUbuntu might answer you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15710/ubuntu-one-for-xfce-or-xubuntu
<davmor2> aloiece: in ubuntu there is the sync indicator that covers ubuntu one, dropbox and own cloud off the top of my head.  That is available from 13.04 onwards.
<la_juyis> aloiece, sorry, i missed the backlog. What was the question again?
<davmor2> aloiece: if that isn't in the Xubuntu desktop you should be able to install it
 * la_juyis just arrived to work :)
<aloiece> hi =)
<la_juyis> Hi :)
<aloiece>  in the mac version of the desktop client, there is an indicator which files a recurrently being synced. does the same thing exist for ubuntu? does it have to be on unity? or will it work in xfce as well?
<aloiece> was the question
<aloiece> a sync indicator was mentioned but i'm on 12.4
<la_juyis> aloiece, let me find that for you :)
<la_juyis> aloiece, there is one for ubuntu, indeed
<la_juyis> and I doubt it relies heavily on unity
<la_juyis> I think I used to have it working with cinnamon, but let me check JIC
<aloiece> thanks =)
<jgdx> thanks la_juyis, davmor2!
<la_juyis> np :)
<la_juyis> aloiece, (in the meantime you may  want to start trying this http://askubuntu.com/questions/165883/cant-install-the-ubuntu-one-indicator )
<aloiece> going at it
<aloiece> I mean, I think I saw it in synaptics before and it's installed already, it just doesn't indicate the progress, or I can't find where that is
<davmor2> aloiece, la_juyis: the sync indicator is only available for 13.04 forward there might be a ppa for a 12.04 version but I don't think it was there by default
<la_juyis> aloiece, do you see the actual indicator?
<la_juyis> if so, you should be able to see the progress by clicking it and going down up to "current and recent ransfers"
<la_juyis> aloiece, in any case, why don't you please send us a mail to support, so I can get back to you later?
 * la_juyis needs to leave to the sprint :)
<aloiece> sorry, yea got caught up with sth else
<aloiece> uhm how can I make sure you get the mail?
<jgdx> aloiece, you can use this form: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<aloiece> ok right the normal one
<dobey> aloiece: if you want to use an indicator for ubuntu one ouside of unity, you need to use the control-panel method.
<aloiece> dobey, the control panel method?
<dobey> aloiece: as described in http://askubuntu.com/questions/313681/how-to-add-the-ubuntu-one-indicator-in-lubuntu-13-04
<aloiece> ok the indicator that I installed from the askubuntu link worked
<davmor2> dobey: thanks dude :0
<davmor2> :) even
<dobey> no problem
#ubuntuone 2013-12-06
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Miners' Day! :)
<govatent> Would people answer questions here regarding the ubuntu one music store?
<dobey> govatent: just ask the question, don't ask to ask
<la_juyis> govatent, shoot
<govatent> Actually, I got a reply from support and they solved the issue. I bought one of the items which was no longer up for grabs so it would not sync into my account.
<dobey> ah ok
<la_juyis> govatent, oh, I guess that would have been me :)
<govatent> oh yea. :)
<govatent> Thanks :)
<govatent> I thought it was funny. Could this mean that 7digital also might not offer said item anymore?
<govatent> The only other place I found this band is on itunes. and I refuse to buy anything there
<la_juyis> govatent, might be :/ You can also search on the 7 digital store
<dobey> they update their database constantly, so it's very hard to stay in sync, so sometimes items will show up on the site that cannot be purchased. sometimes when it happens, there will be duplicates and one of themm won't be purchasble, but the other will.
<la_juyis> Unfortunately, they offer some things in their own store that are not available through ours, so you should check it out
<govatent> I did find it in their store. But i figured I might run into the same issue I did here.
<dobey> and yes, the ubuntu one music store unfortunately doesn't have all the different country-specific stores of 7digital
<govatent> Understandable
#ubuntuone 2014-12-01
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Day With(out) Art Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-12-02
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Giving Tuesday! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-12-03
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Make A Gift Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-12-04
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cookie Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-12-05
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy World Soil Day! :-D
